# Qualche tempo fa



## tommy (16 Gennaio 2013)

La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però. 
Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


ciao, benvenuto
(si fa per dire)
dovrà pagare?
credo che per alcune persone
valga l'assioma per il quale
peggio si comportano e meglio gli va
ti posso dire che il tempo aiuta
non guarisce certe ferite
ma col tempo
imparerai a gestire i tuo dolore
forza!:smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Tommy,
il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite!

Quanto tempo è passato? sembra una cosa molto fresca


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

è fresca, 1 mese, certi giorni sto male proprio, altri peggio. Altri ancora prevale la ragione e sto sereno. Oggi esempio ho pianto di terrore, adesso che scrivo cerco vendetta. Umore con alti e bassi. 
Dovrà pagare? la risposta è si. cerco idee,metodi..


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> è fresca, 1 mese, certi giorni sto male proprio, altri peggio. Altri ancora prevale la ragione e sto sereno. Oggi esempio ho pianto di terrore, adesso che scrivo cerco vendetta. Umore con alti e bassi.
> Dovrà pagare? la risposta è si. cerco idee,metodi..


la vendetta non ti servirà a nulla tommy credimi.
vivi le tue emozioni e le tue giornate step by spep, ma lascia perdere la vendettà
da quanto tempo stavate insieme?


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

non servirà a nulla a me per farla tornare da me (che vorrei che tornasse ma poi mi farebbe schifo anche solo un bacio di giuda) ma servirà a lei per rendersi conto del mio dolore. 
come vedi è contrastante quello che provo, da un lato puro amore, mancanza, gelosia, dall'altro repulsione, non mi fido piu. anche adesso che scrivo è cosi, una mano nel cuscino e lei non c'è. non c'è più.


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

guarda che è normale è! 
però col tempo passa. staresti peggio dopo la vendetta secondo me


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

la domanda è chi paga il mio dolore? questa sofferenza ha una contropartita? non posso obbligarla ad amarmi, ma posso mandarla a quel paese serenamente. è quel serenamente che non ho ben capito, perche se lo dovrà ricordare per quanto vive


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> la domanda è chi paga il mio dolore? questa sofferenza ha una contropartita? non posso obbligarla ad amarmi, ma posso mandarla a quel paese serenamente. è quel serenamente che non ho ben capito, perche se lo dovrà ricordare per quanto vive



ehhh bella domanda..il tuo dolore lo devi pagare da solo...


----------



## ferita (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


Paghi solo tu, ma avresti pagato comunque e di più restando insieme a lei.
Paga il tradito, chi è stato ferito, paga chi ama e non è amato.
Se ti ha tradito non ti ama (e questo vale per tutti, anche per me), ostinarsi a stare con una persona che non ti ama è da folli e la follia si paga cara, molto cara!
Ci sono situazioni in cui fai finta che vada tutto bene, nonostante la batosta della scoperta del tradimento ed altre situazioni, come la tua, in cui la vostra coppia si è sfasciata.
Io che sono rimasta (o che non l'ho cacciato) pagherò molto più di te. Tu con il tempo dimenticherai ed avrai altre storie...io alla mia età non me la sono sentita di mandare a puttane tutto il mio passato e tutto ciò che ho costruito con quest'uomo, ma sono consapevole che il prezzo sarà durissimo.
Meglio per te se allunghi la mano sul cuscino e lei non c'è, dammi retta!


----------



## iosonoio (17 Gennaio 2013)

Vendetta de che? Che vuoi vendicare? Da come scrivi penso che sei giovane davvero e se parli di vendetta vuol dire che sei focoso, ma se lei fai del male cosa risolvi? Il male porta altro male e non risolve il dolore hai dentro e che con il tempo si ammorbidirà.
 Usa la tua rabbia per qualcosa di costruttivo!


Meno vendetta e più viennetta...dopotutto lo dice anche il proverbio: la viennetta è un piatto che si serve freddo! 
Ridici sopra, dai e lascia passare un pò di tempo, qui c'è gente che ti può aiutare davvero...parla, scrivi, leggi e vedrai!


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

non posso ripagare col male subito, se non mi ama non tornerà perchè sa che sto rendendole pan per focaccia, non servirebbe a nulla. Non le farebbe effetto. Ciò che mi chiedo è che tutta questa mia sofferenza vorrei che sfociasse in un qualcosa, almeno voglio crederci, perchè non ha senso che continui a soffrire e poi non ottenga nulla. Sì, relativamente giovane, 30anni.


----------



## T-REX (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto ti capisco, le stesse senzazioni che provano tutti i traditi, oggi SI, domani NO, dopodomani SI, tra un mese NO, io sto ancora rimbalzando da una parte all'altra.

Per adesso mi sfogo così:    e alle volte così:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?



Su determinate situazioni bisognerebbe con il tempo guardarsi dentro, e analizzare i propri comportamenti adottati, e tramite analisi vedere se le azioni fatte nel passato corrispondono e vanno bene oppure no per la personalità che si crede di avere, in tal senso si dovrebbe cominciare a cambiarsi e cercare di immagazzinare e fare propri gli sbagli e le ragioni, ed i comportamenti che più si pensa siano giusti e che possano rispecchiare quello che si è realmente.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma non può passare inosservata questa cosa, nel senso... ok, non mi ami piu, mi tradisci mentre stai con me per del tempo in cui fai doppio gioco e dici che mi ami, io scopro tutto, mi lasci per motivi tuoi, io mi dispero, fine. <E'cosi che deve andare? devo pagare, subire e restare in silenzio? accusare il colpo, farmene una ragione, dire pace e bene a tutti e con indifferenza dire che poteva capitare e lasciare indietro un pezzo della mia vita che non tornerà? Non vorrei mai questo, può darsi che non la vorrei piu tra i piedi però un lasciarsi non è mai un scelta drastica a meno che non lo vogliano entrambi. Il mio cuore adesso non vuole, può, ma non vuole lasciarla. La razionalità invece ha sortito i suoi ragionamenti poco dopo: non c'è piu niente da fare, è finita.
Ma è la razionalità e non il cuore a cercare quel qualcosa per sopportare il dolore e non è solo il cuore rotto ma lo è anche la mente solo che mentre il cuore perdona, il cervello no e cerca vie traverse per sentirsi meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> ma non può passare inosservata questa cosa, nel senso... ok, non mi ami piu, mi tradisci mentre stai con me per del tempo in cui fai doppio gioco e dici che mi ami, io scopro tutto, mi lasci per motivi tuoi, io mi dispero, fine. <E'cosi che deve andare? devo pagare, subire e restare in silenzio? accusare il colpo, farmene una ragione, dire pace e bene a tutti e con indifferenza dire che poteva capitare e lasciare indietro un pezzo della mia vita che non tornerà? Non vorrei mai questo, può darsi che non la vorrei piu tra i piedi però un lasciarsi non è mai un scelta drastica a meno che non lo vogliano entrambi. Il mio cuore adesso non vuole, può, ma non vuole lasciarla. La razionalità invece ha sortito i suoi ragionamenti poco dopo: non c'è piu niente da fare, è finita.
> Ma è la razionalità e non il cuore a cercare quel qualcosa per sopportare il dolore e non è solo il cuore rotto ma lo è anche la mente solo che mentre il cuore perdona, il cervello no e cerca vie traverse per sentirsi meglio.



Al contrario di quello che potrebbero suggerirti qua, cioè che l'amante di lei non ha colpe e che quindi devi risolverti la situazione con la partner, io ti suggerisco se vuoi sfogarti di prendere a botte l'amante di lei. Lei scordala, ha preso la decisione devi accettarla. Lei ha la sua vita, tu hai la tua vita, siete delle persone distinte e separate, sia da coppia che no.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dici che lui ha un ruolo? finora sei il promo che me lo dice, tutti gli altri con cui ho avuto qualche scambio non lo hanno minimamente calcolato, sarà perche terzo nel nostro rapporto. Con lui si, potrei.. ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla. Mettiamo esempio che lo prenda a schiaffi. il giorno dopo se non la sera sarà di nuovo tra le sue braccia. Che faccio ogni santo giorno lo meno? non è una cosa saggia nè duratura. Cerco altro.. perchè se con questo tradimento mi ha segnato per tutta la vita, anche con la mia reazione devo lasciare il segno. e quel segno dev'essere indelebile tanto quanto il mio ricordo del tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Teniamo Daniele lontano da questo 3d


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Teniamo Daniele lontano da questo 3d



:quoto:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Teniamo Daniele lontano da questo 3d



auahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al contrario di quello che potrebbero suggerirti qua, cioè che l'amante di lei non ha colpe e che quindi devi risolverti la situazione con la partner, *io ti suggerisco se vuoi sfogarti di prendere a botte l'amante di lei.* Lei scordala, ha preso la decisione devi accettarla. Lei ha la sua vita, tu hai la tua vita, siete delle persone distinte e separate, sia da coppia che no.


minchia....

ma...


niente meglio non dire niente....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha un ruolo? finora sei il promo che me lo dice, tutti gli altri con cui ho avuto qualche scambio non lo hanno minimamente calcolato, sarà perche terzo nel nostro rapporto. Con lui si, potrei.. ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla. Mettiamo esempio che lo prenda a schiaffi. il giorno dopo se non la sera sarà di nuovo tra le sue braccia. Che faccio ogni santo giorno lo meno? non è una cosa saggia nè duratura. Cerco altro.. perchè se con questo tradimento mi ha segnato per tutta la vita, anche con la mia reazione devo lasciare il segno. e quel segno dev'essere indelebile tanto quanto il mio ricordo del tradimento.



L'unico ad avere un ruolo nella tua vita sei te stesso, chi ti accompagna nella vita ne fa parte, come tu faresti parte della sua vita, senza scordarci mai che ognuno non appartiene a nessuno, quindi se la tua ex ti ha lasciato ha fatto una scelta che tu devi accettare, che ti piaccia o no.

Prima parlavi di sfogo, e visto che il tipo è sposato e ti ha "preso" la donna, io ho suggerito di prendere a botte lui. Almeno sfoghi gli istinti, ma è essenziale dopo, andarsene dalla vita di lei.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia....
> 
> ma...
> 
> ...


Un maschio è un maschio! e se deve sfogarsi lo deve fare con lei? cavolo Annù! qualcuno ha preso la mia donna, io lo prendo a botte.


----------



## sparta_cus (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


Tutto regolare! Probabilmente questo è per te il primo, vero, grande tradimento.....per te lei era la donna della vita e tu il suo unico amore.......poi succede che ci si sveglia e rimani spiazzato perchè il tuo "amorino ciccioloso che voleva bene solo a te" in realta è una "sconosciuta" che si è andata ad infilare sotto le coperte con un altro. E allora non capisci più, ti chiedi dove hai sbagliato ( perchè è cosi che te la mettono giù) e cosa puoi fare per cancellare il dolore che provi. Rimedi non ce ne sono; c'è chi si butta in altre avventure ( ma questo capita di solito a chi ha già avuto altre esperienze, non alla prima), tu purtroppo dovrai convivere col tuo dolore e farlo scomparire piano piano, senza vendette e soprattutto senza cercare di recuperarla ( se si riavvicina mollala, dammi retta!); in questo modo ti costruirai quella corazza di realismo e sano cinismo per la prossima relazione che, comunque ti auguro avvenga molto presto (perchè ricordati che chiodo scaccia chiodo!)


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un maschio è un maschio! e se deve sfogarsi lo deve fare con lei? cavolo Annù! qualcuno ha preso la mia donna, io lo prendo a botte.



Ecco Ultimo, oggi mi sa che mettiamo in sospeso il nostro idillio, perchè questa cosa non la posso leggere.
Ma perchè siete convinti che per dimostrare che siete uomini dovete per forza alzare le mani?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha un ruolo? finora sei il promo che me lo dice, tutti gli altri con cui ho avuto qualche scambio non lo hanno minimamente calcolato, sarà perche terzo nel nostro rapporto. Con lui si, potrei.. ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla. Mettiamo esempio che lo prenda a schiaffi. il giorno dopo se non la sera sarà di nuovo tra le sue braccia. Che faccio ogni santo giorno lo meno? non è una cosa saggia nè duratura. Cerco altro.. perchè se con questo tradimento mi ha segnato per tutta la vita, anche con la mia reazione devo lasciare il segno. e quel segno dev'essere indelebile tanto quanto il mio ricordo del tradimento.


benvenuto

ma che cazzo stai a dire?...segnato per tutta la vita...su, dai
hai trent'anni e mica stai in una sceneggiata napoletana 

cerca modi più costruttivi ( o forse meglio dire, meno distruttivi)
per sfogarti di quelli che ti suggerisce Ultimo, che come al solito parte per la tangente

leggi Simy magari, che è più saggia


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un maschio è un maschio! e se deve sfogarsi lo deve fare con lei? cavolo Annù! qualcuno ha preso la mia donna, io lo prendo a botte.


caro 
anche ad una donna prudono le mani...
vuoi mettere la sensazione di goduria nello strappare tutta la chioma ad un'altra donna...?
personalmente avrei dato fuoco a lui con lei se avessi dato retta ai miei istinti....

ti sembra che la donna sia diversa...(e ci sono quelle che menano eh?...e pure meglio degli uomini..)
che c'entra che sei un uomo...


io sta storia delle botte prorpio non la reggo...e soprattutto dare la colpa all'altro è da (scusami) IDIOTI...

caro maschio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un maschio è un maschio! e se deve sfogarsi lo deve fare con lei? cavolo Annù! qualcuno ha preso la mia donna, io lo prendo a botte.


smettila, sei stucchevole


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco Ultimo, oggi mi sa che mettiamo in sospeso il nostro idillio, perchè questa cosa non la posso leggere.
> Ma perchè siete convinti che per dimostrare che siete uomini dovete per forza alzare le mani?


Ma dimostrare a chi farfalla! un uomo che viene tradito deve sfogarsi! nel tradimento l'azione di per se è sbagliata, e quindi sul sbagliato io continuo. Dopo ne riparliamo avendo però mandato a fanculo tutto e tutti.

Se poi dobbiamo uniformarci alla razionalità al forum ed apparire persone intelligenti e sensibili, ok uniformiamoci.

Veniamo traditi? ok parliamo, ragioniamo discutiamo e prendiamo la decisione da persone di un certo livello. 

Smettetela di scrivere da forumusti e con razionalità! Un uomo se uomo deve esserlo sempre, e non mi venite a dire che essere uomini si dimostra diversamente, qua stiamo parlando di amor proprio di cose che voi donne non potete capire, e non centra nulla dimostrare agli altri, centra soltanto rispettare se stessi, sbagliando? si anche sbagliando, ma dopo ti assicuro che ci si sente molto meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro
> anche ad una donna prudono le mani...
> vuoi mettere la sensazione di goduria nello strappare tutta la chioma ad un'altra donna...?
> personalmente avrei dato fuoco a lui con lei se avessi dato retta ai miei istinti....
> ...



E' diverso Annù, come ci sono cose che un uomo non può capire della donna lo stesso dicasi della donna sull'uomo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettila, sei stucchevole



No.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dimostrare a chi farfalla! *un uomo che viene tradito deve sfogarsi*! nel tradimento l'azione di per se è sbagliata, e quindi sul sbagliato io continuo. Dopo ne riparliamo avendo però mandato a fanculo tutto e tutti.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo uniformarci alla razionalità al forum ed apparire persone intelligenti e sensibili, ok uniformiamoci.
> 
> ...



UNA DONNA INVECE SE LA RIDE...
SECONDO TE....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dimostrare a chi farfalla! un uomo che viene tradito deve sfogarsi! nel tradimento l'azione di per se è sbagliata, e quindi sul sbagliato io continuo. Dopo ne riparliamo avendo però mandato a fanculo tutto e tutti.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo uniformarci alla razionalità al forum ed apparire persone intelligenti e sensibili, ok uniformiamoci.
> 
> ...



ma in quel modo non rispetti te stesso, diventi semplicemente strumento della tua rabbia (giusta) ma maldiretta

come un traditore, Ultimo......
che spesso e volentieri si fa strumento delle sue rabbie e delle sue mancanze e si fa indirizzare da esse verso false risoluzioni


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> UNA DONNA INVECE SE LA RIDE...
> SECONDO TE....


Non ho scritto questo.


Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante.

Se succedesse il contrario, pensi che tu andresti dalla tipa a fare la stessa cosa? credo di no Annù avresti altre reazioni che rappresentano il mondo femminile.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


Lascia perdere,una volta finito un libro si gira l'ultima pagina e si mette sullo scaffale.
Comincia un altro libro,gira la copertina,le pagine sono tutte bianche,e le scriverai tu.
L'unica pulsione che e' giusto lei susciti in te da oggi in poi,e' l' indifferenza.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' diverso Annù, come ci sono cose che un uomo non può capire della donna lo stesso dicasi della donna sull'uomo.



IN CHE SENSO è DIVERSO....
la tua donna non la deve toccare nessuno
mentre l'uomo essendo cacciatore è normale che abbia sempre gli occhi puntati sul culo altrui?

è questo?


quindi mio marito mi tradisce...io non devo prenderla con nessuno..è un uomo quindi...
mentre se tradisce una donna l'uomo si incazza perchè qualcuno ha marcato un territorio solo suo...



LA SENSAZIONE è UGUALE CLAUDIO....

e in entrambi i casi l'altro l'amante, il bastardo o la triai chiamateli come volete tutte queste colpe non le hanno...
certo potresti dirmi che non è giusto infilarsi nei matrimoni altrui...si va bene...
ma di chi devo acere fiducia io?...tu?
degli altri...



ma tanto so che parlo al vento...


basta non voglio litigare oggi...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dimostrare a chi farfalla! un uomo che viene tradito deve sfogarsi! nel tradimento l'azione di per se è sbagliata, e quindi sul sbagliato io continuo. Dopo ne riparliamo avendo però mandato a fanculo tutto e tutti.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo uniformarci alla razionalità al forum ed apparire persone intelligenti e sensibili, ok uniformiamoci.
> 
> ...


Ultimo ci si sente meglio quando si fa sentire un altro la merda che è.
Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che per far valere le sue ragioni e per dimostrare quanto è uomo deve usare la forza.
L'italiano è una splendida lingua, esistono un sacco di vocaboli per annientare uno stronzo e secondo me fanno più male della violenza fisica.
Mio marito, del quale spesso elenco i difetti, ha un pregio grande per me. Non ha mai alzato le mani, nemmeno quando altri uomini ci avrebbero messo un secondo a farlo
Bè con quattro parole ha ottenuto risultati migliori......


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma in quel modo non rispetti te stesso, diventi semplicemente strumento della tua rabbia (giusta) ma maldiretta
> 
> come un traditore, Ultimo......
> che spesso e volentieri si fa strumento delle sue rabbie e delle sue mancanze e si fa indirizzare da esse verso false risoluzioni



Chiara rispetterei il mio ego. 

Non ho scritto che sarebbe una soluzione, non mettetemi in bocca parole mai dette, fate sempre la stessa cosa, un nick scrive qualcosa gli altri a ricamarci sopra e scrivendo cose che questo non ha ne detto ne scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IN CHE SENSO è DIVERSO....
> la tua donna non la deve toccare nessuno
> mentre l'uomo essendo cacciatore è normale che abbia sempre gli occhi puntati sul culo altrui?
> 
> ...



Annù tu come chiara scrivete cose che io non ho ne detto ne scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. *Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante*.
> ...


Ecco appunto cvd
:blu:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> La tragica scoperta ha fatto breccia nel mio cuore. Purtroppo. Lei amante da un paio di mesi di uno sposato, io invece l'ingenuo. Inizialmente avrei dovuto allontanarla, poi capire, poi valutare, poi agire e vedere una sua risposta. Non è andata cosi, ho lasciato scivolare tutto e mi rodevo ancora dopo fino a che non ce l'ho fatta più e ha confessato dopo interrogatorio. Ma l'amore è forte, adesso dopo i giorni che passano, direi paura di perderla, e ho detto a me stesso che non l'avrei lasciata andare via cosi. Cosi non è stato però.
> Rifugiandosi in incompatibilità di carattere decide di troncare, lei, amante, tronca il nostro rapporto. Ma ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare, e visto che il sentimento è forte, l'unica arma che posso usare contro la mia mente che la vuole ancora, è il tradimento stesso. Nonostante l'amore, devo lasciarla andare perche il male che mi ha fatto è talmente tanto grave da non perdonarlo. Ma è forte, cazzo se è forte.. e fa male. Pensare che adesso forse è con lui, fa male. I suoi occhi, il suo corpo, i suoi pensieri, che prima erano miei ora non lo sono più.
> mah.. ogni giorno che passa sono piu indifferente. Non ci sentiamo, ma brucia. Dovrà pagare in qualche modo?


Ciao Tommy, io nel tuo ipotetico film sarei l'amante. Lo sarei perchè al contrario tuo sto vivendo la stessa situazione ma da 3° incomodo. Quello che la sta portando via al suo uomo, anche se nel mio caso io c'entro in minima parte. Quindi credo di darti una opinione esterna che vive la situazione dalla parte del nuovo uomo della tua ex. 

Io personalmente mi sento in colpa. Mi sento in colpa di far soffrire un altra persona pur non volendolo. Ecco perchè con la mia attuale donna ho insistito perchè non dicesse mai al suo uomo che lo lasciava per un altro. Anche perchè i motivi veri erano altri. Nel mio caso il loro rapporto era finito. Ma finito davvero. Alla fine lei non mi ha ascoltato ed ha usato la strada più comoda per se stessa. "Ho un altro!". 
in verità lui l'aveva picchiata, la trattava male, non si curava dei suoi problemi ( non entro nel merito ma sono problemi seri ) eppure le diceva ogni giorno di amarla. Per assurdo io non la amo e le dico che non la amo. Sto bene con lei, mi diverto. Quasi sono tornato 15 enne...
Lei con me sta bene. Ha smesso di prendere ansiolitici, ha smesso di piangere. Ora dorme la notte....tranne quando lui si apposta sotto casa... e la chiama 2000 volte.

Questo per farti capire che l'amante, io ( nel mio caso ), non sempre è un bastardo approfittarore. E' capitato avremmo potuto evitarlo ma è capitato.

Ora se vuoi sfogati un po' con me... 





Ultimo ha detto:


> Al contrario di quello che potrebbero suggerirti qua, cioè che l'amante di lei non ha colpe e che quindi devi risolverti la situazione con la partner, io ti suggerisco* se vuoi sfogarti di prendere a botte l'amante di lei*. Lei scordala, ha preso la decisione devi accettarla. Lei ha la sua vita, tu hai la tua vita, siete delle persone distinte e separate, sia da coppia che no.


Ultimo??? 

Così oltre che aver perso la donna che ama si ritroverà una denuncia per percosse. Giusto per mettere altra merda nel secchiello.



> per tutti


poi aggiorno il blog..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IN CHE SENSO è DIVERSO....
> la tua donna non la deve toccare nessuno
> mentre l'uomo essendo cacciatore è normale che abbia sempre gli occhi puntati sul culo altrui?
> 
> ...


Quotone:up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante.
> ...



minchia che esempio....
se dovesse accadere che un uomo mentre passeggio con MIO MARITO , quindi in sua presenza mi tocca il culo...(addirittura)
mio marito penserebbe che sia semplicemente un povero disturbato....
incapace di intendere e di volere...

chi tocca il culo cos' spudoratamente ...quale cretino lo farebbe...


e poi scusa...
è diverso...
un tizio che mi tocca il culo a tradimento, che mi importuna è un discorso....

io che mi faccio importunare volontariamente è un altro....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiara rispetterei il mio ego.
> 
> Non ho scritto che sarebbe una soluzione, non mettetemi in bocca parole mai dette, fate sempre la stessa cosa, un nick scrive qualcosa gli altri a ricamarci sopra e scrivendo cose che questo non ha ne detto ne scritto.


non rispetteresti proprio niente
men che meno il tuo ego
ti lasceresti andare ad un triste spettacolo di incontinenza


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia che esempio....
> se dovesse accadere che un uomo mentre passeggio con MIO MARITO , quindi in sua presenza mi tocca il culo...(addirittura)
> mio marito penserebbe che sia semplicemente un povero disturbato....
> incapace di intendere e di volere...
> ...


Madonna santa, ma chi ha scritto che ti faresti importunare volontariamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo ci si sente meglio quando si fa sentire un altro la merda che è.
> Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che per far valere le sue ragioni e per dimostrare quanto è uomo deve usare la forza.
> L'italiano è una splendida lingua, esistono un sacco di vocaboli per annientare uno stronzo e secondo me fanno più male della violenza fisica.
> Mio marito, del quale spesso elenco i difetti, ha un pregio grande per me. Non ha mai alzato le mani, nemmeno quando altri uomini ci avrebbero messo un secondo a farlo
> Bè con quattro parole ha ottenuto risultati migliori......


quotone


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhh bella domanda..il tuo dolore lo devi pagare da solo...


Quoto! Nessuna contropartita, nessun risarcimento! Godi la gioia e ti paghi il dolore. Piano piano passa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia che esempio....
> se dovesse accadere che un uomo mentre passeggio con MIO MARITO , quindi in sua presenza mi tocca il culo...(addirittura)
> mio marito penserebbe che sia semplicemente un povero disturbato....
> incapace di intendere e di volere...
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa, ma chi ha scritto che ti faresti importunare volontariamente.


Ma che hai oggi?? 


Difatti un discorso è uno che ti importuna la tua donna. Giustamente almeno un "ma che cazzo fai?" ci sta. Un altro discorso è quando la tua donna si trastulla la patata con altri. Che forse forse sia lei che prima avrebbe dovuto mollarti?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa, ma chi ha scritto che ti faresti importunare volontariamente.


intendva dire che è diverso un uomo che mi tocca il culo senza che io sia d'accordo da un uomo che viene a letto con me e io sono d'accordo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non rispetteresti proprio niente
> men che meno il tuo ego
> ti lasceresti andare ad un triste spettacolo di incontinenza



Ok scrivo quest'ultima.

Intanto non puoi permetterti di scrivere che non rispetterei il mio ego, inutile spiegare i motivi.

Poi io la penso così, ma la penso per quello che ho scritto io non per quello che aggiungete voi.

Terzo ed ultimo non supposizione ma fatto reale visto che io ho preso a sberle l'ex amante di mia moglie, ne sono rimasto non soddisfatto ma di più. Altro fatto reale sta nei compimenti di tradimenti dove il tradito per come scrivete voi non deve menare l'altro, perfetto continuate così avete le carte in mano per nascondere al mondo intero il tutto, e con l'amante uomo che fiscghia tranquillamente tanto è sbagliato pestarlo e costui lo sa, e costui potrà pigliare per il culo la persona che sta facendo tradire per dopo continuare imperterrito. 

Ah ultima cosa, continuate a forumizzare, la realtà è molto diversa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok scrivo quest'ultima.
> 
> Intanto non puoi permetterti di scrivere che non rispetterei il mio ego, inutile spiegare i motivi.
> 
> ...



infatti si vede come stai messo

scrivi di quei spropositi che si fa fatica a starti dietro

questa storia della realtà e della normalità, poi
secondo te noi viviamo su marte?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok scrivo quest'ultima.
> 
> Intanto non puoi permetterti di scrivere che non rispetterei il mio ego, inutile spiegare i motivi.
> 
> ...


... quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento tua moglie avrebbe dovuto menare un po di gente! 

Meno male che non sei te l'ex della mia donna o sarei sicuro di dover fare a botte. Ed io non amo alzare le mani.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco Ultimo, oggi mi sa che mettiamo in sospeso il nostro idillio, perchè questa cosa non la posso leggere.
> Ma perchè siete convinti che per dimostrare che siete uomini dovete per forza alzare le mani?


ciao Farfy...ogni tanto concordo con te..infatti nevica...

non perche'io sia parte in causa..ma perche'il marito della tipa mi dovrebbe menare??che colpa ne ho io.che manco lo conosco???..Ultimo e c scrivono enormi cazzate


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al contrario di quello che potrebbero suggerirti qua, cioè che l'amante di lei non ha colpe e che quindi devi risolverti la situazione con la partner, io ti suggerisco se vuoi sfogarti di prendere a botte l'amante di lei. Lei scordala, ha preso la decisione devi accettarla. Lei ha la sua vita, tu hai la tua vita, siete delle persone distinte e separate, sia da coppia che no.


guarda, non ti posso valutare, ma se potessi ora ti darei un rosso. Niente di personale, ma per frasi simili di Daniele il rubino è stato automatico.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Farfy...ogni tanto concordo con te..infatti nevica...
> 
> non perche'io sia parte in causa..ma perche'il marito della tipa mi dovrebbe menare??che colpa ne ho io.che manco lo conosco???..Ultimo e c scrivono enormi cazzate


miao....





tradotto approvo!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti si vede come stai messo
> 
> scrivi di quei spropositi che si fa fatica a starti dietro
> 
> ...



Di sicuro sto molto meglio di te, questo te lo garantisco, vivo una vita alla luce del sole, tu non puoi dire altrettanto. 

La storia della normalità è vera, perchè qua sembrate tutti chissà cosa, nella realtà invece vi nascondete. Puoi dire che non sia così?

Si certo io faccio stupore se scrivo che meno qualcuno, tu che tradisci  e ti nascondi sei normale, ma smettila!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa, ma chi ha scritto che ti faresti importunare volontariamente.


non hai capito...

rispiego.

hai portato un esempio...
di un uomo che mi tocca il culo dsavanti a mio marito...

ma vuoi dirmi che cazzo c'entra?...con il tradimento...?

se tradisco significa che il culo e il resto me lo faccio toccare volontariamente...quindi mio marito non deve prendersela con l'altro ma con me che me lo sono fatto toccare....


hai capito...?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, non ti posso valutare, ma se potessi ora ti darei un rosso. Niente di personale, ma per frasi simili di Daniele il rubino è stato automatico.



Fallo appena puoi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'unico ad avere un ruolo nella tua vita sei te stesso, chi ti accompagna nella vita ne fa parte, come tu faresti parte della sua vita, senza scordarci mai che ognuno non appartiene a nessuno, quindi se la tua ex ti ha lasciato ha fatto una scelta che tu devi accettare, che ti piaccia o no.
> 
> Prima parlavi di sfogo, e visto che il tipo è sposato e *ti ha "preso" la donna*, io ho suggerito di prendere a botte lui. Almeno sfoghi gli istinti, ma è essenziale dopo, andarsene dalla vita di lei.


:sbatti:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> miao....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao gattaz lumbard....grazie...ma non avevo dubbi..qui ci sono troppi oltranzisti,


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un maschio è un maschio! e se deve sfogarsi lo deve fare con lei? cavolo Annù! qualcuno ha preso la mia donna, io lo prendo a botte.


:bleah:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> intendva dire che è diverso un uomo che mi tocca il culo senza che io sia d'accordo da un uomo che viene a letto con me e io sono d'accordo



perchè si sta parlando di tradimento qua mica di violenze o di persone che vengono importunate...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Era meglio scrivere un'altro aggettivo, hai ragione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Di sicuro sto molto meglio di te, questo te lo garantisco,* vivo una vita alla luce del sole, tu non puoi dire altrettanto.
> 
> La storia della normalità è vera, perchè qua sembrate tutti chissà cosa, nella realtà invece vi nascondete. Puoi dire che non sia così?
> 
> Si certo io faccio stupore se scrivo che meno qualcuno, tu che tradisci  e ti nascondi sei normale, ma smettila!


certo, come no?
vivi una vita specchiata e stai qui a rosicare e a consigliare agli altri di picchiare le persone, proprio un bel vivere

ultimo, frena.
guarda che è la tua testa a farsi mille seghe, nessuno qui dice di essere chissà cosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante.
> ...


beh, da donna ti dico che il tipo che mi mette la mano sul culo me lo sistemo da sola, e poi insulto, e non poco, il mio fidanz o compagno perché ha osato sostituirsi a me e l'ha fatto in modo violento. Io con uno così, a occhio, direi che proprio non ci voglio stare.


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> ma che cazzo stai a dire?...segnato per tutta la vita...su, dai
> hai trent'anni e mica stai in una sceneggiata napoletana
> ...


grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo ci si sente meglio quando si fa sentire un altro la merda che è.
> Io non potrei mai stare con un uomo che per far valere le sue ragioni e per dimostrare quanto è uomo deve usare la forza.
> L'italiano è una splendida lingua, esistono un sacco di vocaboli per annientare uno stronzo e secondo me fanno più male della violenza fisica.
> Mio marito, del quale spesso elenco i difetti, ha un pregio grande per me. Non ha mai alzato le mani, nemmeno quando altri uomini ci avrebbero messo un secondo a farlo
> Bè con quattro parole ha ottenuto risultati migliori......



verde!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no?
> vivi una vita specchiata e stai qui a rosicare e a consigliare agli altri di picchiare le persone, proprio un bel vivere
> 
> ultimo, frena.
> guarda che è la tua testa a farsi mille seghe, nessuno qui dice di essere chissà cosa



In quasi tutto quello che mi hai scritto hai fatto sempre delle affermazioni, ora quella che rosico, che ho una vita specchiata etc... continua. se credi possa farti sentire meglio io ne sono contento. 

In pratica cercate sempre di attaccare fuorviando sempre i discorsi di base. 

Non ho consigliato di picchiare, ecco un'altro esempio di fuorviare, ma tanto a che serve spiegartelo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, da donna ti dico che il tipo che mi mette la mano sul culo me lo sistemo da sola, e poi insulto, e non poco, il mio fidanz o compagno perché ha osato sostituirsi a me e l'ha fatto in modo violento. Io con uno così, a occhio, direi che proprio non ci voglio stare.


Avevo ben capito, non era necessario scriverlo.


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al contrario di quello che potrebbero suggerirti qua, cioè che l'amante di lei non ha colpe e che quindi devi risolverti la situazione con la partner, *io ti suggerisco se vuoi sfogarti di prendere a botte l'amante di lei. *Lei scordala, ha preso la decisione devi accettarla. Lei ha la sua vita, tu hai la tua vita, siete delle persone distinte e separate, sia da coppia che no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In quasi tutto quello che mi hai scritto hai fatto sempre delle affermazioni, ora quella che rosico, che ho una vita specchiata etc... continua. *se credi possa farti sentire meglio* io ne sono contento.
> 
> In pratica *cercate sempre di attaccare* fuorviando sempre i discorsi di base.
> 
> Non ho consigliato di picchiare, ecco un'altro esempio di fuorviare, ma tanto a che serve spiegartelo?



mai pensato di specializzarti in doppio salto mortale della frittata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



CVD


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mai pensato di specializzarti in doppio salto mortale della frittata?


Lascio ciò a chi già lo sta facendo.:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non rispetteresti proprio niente
> men che meno il tuo ego
> ti lasceresti andare ad un *triste spettacolo di incontinenza*


verissimo. E insopportabile da vedere, per me. Perderesti 45000 punti, finendo a valori relativi (negativi).


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok scrivo quest'ultima.
> 
> Intanto non puoi permetterti di scrivere che non rispetterei il mio ego, inutile spiegare i motivi.
> 
> ...




nella vita vera di tutti i giorni...
l'altra....lei...
come qualcuno sa...è venuta a trovarmi...
ormai era finita..ormai i giochi erano fatti ma per aggiungere merda a quella esistente ha pensato bene di confrontarsi com me >(di che non so)
avrei potuto prenderla a pedate...ma nente...a cosa serviva...
potevo certo eliminarla in modo che non facesse più robe ai mariti altrui(come già sta facendo)
certo...
e poi?
poi passa tutto..
i ricordi scompaiono?
i male passa così puf..
si rinasce a nuova vita?

perchè se così fosse ultimo allora seno una cretina che ha cercato di superare la cosa contando solo su se stessa...facendo sforzi..
e pensare che potevo risolvere la cosa con 2 sberle e un lanciafiamme...

e fosse stato il contrario
mio marito
che sa come la penso sulla violenza e le botte...
AVREBBE FATTO MEGLIO A SPARIRE PRIMA CHE IO SAPESSI CHE AVEVA MENATO L'ALTRO.

e ripeto
so che fa male e ti incazzi..
ma te lo ripeto



tua moglie non è stata costretta...
con questo non voglio parlare male di lei,non voglio insinuare nulla..
è un essere umano che ha sbagliato, che ha ceduto COME HAI FATTO TU DOPO.


quindi bastra....
tieni le mani in tasca, respira profondamente e goditi la vita...


lo sai che lei è venuta a trovarmi una seconda volta?
dopo 2 mesi circa dalla prima visita...
è rimasta fuorti..a guardarmi...
aspettava che io uscissi da lavoro...

io ho provato solo pena....
non voglia di menarla...
davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Farfy...*ogni tanto concordo con te..infatti nevica...
> 
> *non perche'io sia parte in causa..ma perche'il marito della tipa mi dovrebbe menare??che colpa ne ho io.che manco lo conosco???..Ultimo e c scrivono enormi cazzate


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti si vede come stai messo
> 
> scrivi di quei spropositi che si fa fatica a starti dietro
> 
> ...


quotone


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, da donna ti dico che il tipo che mi mette la mano sul culo me lo sistemo da sola, e poi insulto, e non poco, il mio fidanz o compagno perché ha osato sostituirsi a me e l'ha fatto in modo violento. Io con uno così, a occhio, direi che proprio non ci voglio stare.


Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nella vita vera di tutti i giorni...
> l'altra....lei...
> come qualcuno sa...è venuta a trovarmi...
> ormai era finita..ormai i giochi erano fatti ma per aggiungere merda a quella esistente ha pensato bene di confrontarsi com me >(di che non so)
> ...


sono stanca di quotarti:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo ben capito, non era necessario scriverlo.



Ripetere l'ovvio è a volte necessario, e comunque male non fa.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ripetere l'ovvio è a volte necessario, e comunque male non fa.



Ma certo, come avere un uomo accanto che si deve stare fermo. Qualcuno ti importuna e tu! fermo! ci penso io a lui:mrgreen: ma smettila su. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mai pensato di specializzarti in doppio salto mortale della frittata?




:risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, come avere un uomo accanto che si deve stare fermo. Qualcuno ti importuna e tu! fermo! ci penso io a lui:mrgreen: ma smettila su. :mrgreen:



 :sbatti:   :nclpf:


----------



## free (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> la domanda è chi paga il mio dolore? questa sofferenza ha una contropartita? non posso obbligarla ad amarmi, ma posso mandarla a quel paese serenamente. è quel serenamente che non ho ben capito, perche se lo dovrà ricordare per quanto vive



il tuo dolore nasce dal fatto che hai amato invano, nessuno lo potrà ripagare, poichè il tuo amore non è corrisposto ed apprezzato, purtroppo succede
ma l'alternativa di chiudersi all'amore sarebbe peggiore, secondo me
piuttosto, stai più attento per il futuro


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, come avere un uomo accanto che si deve stare fermo. Qualcuno ti importuna e tu! fermo! ci penso io a lui:mrgreen: ma smettila su. :mrgreen:



ECCO.

la smetti di essere arrabbiato...?
sei una persona splendida anche se ti vuoi abbruttire in tutti i modi...

se mentrel faccio la fila al super un uomo mi violenta gettandomi per terra è chiaro che il mio uomo mi difende...
se qualcuno mi importuna quotidianamente è chiaro che si preoccupa...anche se in quel caso si possono anche chiamare i carabinieri eh?...

ma qui non si sta parlando di questo.


anche io ammezzerei con le mie mani chi oserebbe far del male a mia figlia....

ma
non si ta parlando di questo....


MI HAI CAPITA ADESSO?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, come avere un uomo accanto che si deve stare fermo. Qualcuno ti importuna e tu! fermo! ci penso io a lui:mrgreen: ma smettila su. :mrgreen:


Ultimo..non sei invornito perche'scrivi delle boiate simili?????piantala daiiiiiiii


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Forse mi sbaglio, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma la sensazione che adesso ho mi intristisce, vedere , notare ed avere conferma di quanto si cerchi l'affermazione ed il quote e quindi le coalizioni, madonna santa che tristezza, ma uscite fuori, fatevi una bella passeggiata e cercatevi davvero qualcuno con cui vivere spensierati qualche momento della vita.

E soprattutto mettere in bocca delle parole non scritte per ferire gli altri è davvero disgustoso. Ma contento chi fa ciò contento lui/lei.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ultimo..non sei invornito perche'scrivi delle boiate simili?????piantala daiiiiiiii



Quindi anche tu ti faresti dire da tua moglie, fermati ci penso io al tipo che mi sta importunando.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu ti faresti dire da tua moglie, fermati ci penso io al tipo che mi sta importunando.



ma se capisco bene a lei mica dispiaceva...dico bene??


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma la sensazione che adesso ho mi intristisce, vedere , notare ed avere conferma di quanto si cerchi l'affermazione ed il quote e quindi le coalizioni, madonna santa che tristezza, ma uscite fuori, fatevi una bella passeggiata e cercatevi davvero qualcuno con cui vivere spensierati qualche momento della vita.
> 
> E soprattutto mettere in bocca delle parole non scritte per ferire gli altri è davvero disgustoso. Ma contento chi fa ciò contento lui/lei.



Io quoto se sono d'accordo. Quoto anche il conte e lothar quando sono d'accordo, anche se direi che non ho nessun motivo di coalizzarmi con loro, anzi.
Nessuno di ha ferito Ultimo. Abbiamo commentato quello che hai scritto. E' così un dramma non approvare certi atteggiamenti violenti? Secondo me no
Tanto di cappello a un uomo che difende la sua donna, ma difenderla non vuol dire alzare le mani soprattutto quando si tratta di alzarle verso qualcuno che alla tua (parlo in generale) donna non ha fatto nulla di male essendo lei consenziente


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu ti faresti dire da tua moglie, fermati ci penso io al tipo che mi sta importunando.


Ma puoi anche pensarci tu ma non menando..Cazzo non è difficile da capire eh


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma se capisco bene a lei mica dispiaceva...dico bene??


No lothar, io non ho scritto quello, 

annablume ha scritto che si difenderebbe lei dicendo al suo uomo di starsene fermo, e se il suo uomo di getto molla due ceffoni all'importunatore lei si arrabbierebbe con il suo uomo


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io quoto se sono d'accordo. Quoto anche il conte e lothar quando sono d'accordo, anche se direi che non ho nessun motivo di coalizzarmi con loro, anzi.
> Nessuno di ha ferito Ultimo. Abbiamo commentato quello che hai scritto. E' così un dramma non approvare certi atteggiamenti violenti? Secondo me no
> Tanto di cappello a un uomo che difende la sua donna, ma difenderla non vuol dire alzare le mani soprattutto quando si tratta di alzarle verso qualcuno che alla tua (parlo in generale) donna non ha fatto nulla di male essendo lei consenziente



Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io quoto se sono d'accordo. Quoto anche il conte e lothar quando sono d'accordo, anche se direi che non ho nessun motivo di coalizzarmi con loro, anzi.
> Nessuno di ha ferito Ultimo. Abbiamo commentato quello che hai scritto. E' così un dramma non approvare certi atteggiamenti violenti? Secondo me no
> Tanto di cappello a un uomo che difende la sua donna, ma difenderla non vuol dire alzare le mani soprattutto quando si tratta di alzarle verso qualcuno che alla tua (parlo in generale) donna non ha fatto nulla di male essendo lei consenziente



Leggiti a chiara quello che mi ha scritto, e leggi annablume i suoi quote.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No lothar, io non ho scritto quello,
> 
> annablume ha scritto che si difenderebbe lei dicendo al suo uomo di starsene fermo, e* se il suo uomo di getto molla due ceffoni all'importunatore lei si arrabbierebbe con il suo uomo*


e non solo lei


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggiti a chiara quello che mi ha scritto, e leggi annablume i suoi quote.


Io parlo per me. E tu continui a ignorare quello che ti scrivo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e non solo lei


E' chiaro che una donna si arrabbierebbe con il suo uomo se questo si mette a menare, ma dimmi perchè si arrabbierebbe?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parlo per me. E tu continui a ignorare quello che ti scrivo


Si, ma scrivete in tanti eh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No lothar, io non ho scritto quello,
> 
> annablume ha scritto che si difenderebbe lei dicendo al suo uomo di starsene fermo, e se il suo uomo di getto molla due ceffoni all'importunatore lei si arrabbierebbe con il suo uomo


sai che figata la tua donna che prende a parole sto imbecille che le ha messo la mano sul sedere? :rotfl:

Io mi godrei la scena ed interverrei solo se vedessi che l'imbecille abbia intenzioni peggiori.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma la sensazione che adesso ho mi intristisce, vedere , notare ed avere conferma di quanto si cerchi l'affermazione ed il quote e quindi le coalizioni, madonna santa che tristezza, ma uscite fuori, fatevi una bella passeggiata e cercatevi davvero qualcuno con cui vivere spensierati qualche momento della vita.
> 
> E soprattutto mettere in bocca delle parole non scritte per ferire gli altri è davvero disgustoso. Ma contento chi fa ciò contento lui/lei.



mi dispiace che la pensi così....
ti ho sempre rispettato e stimato...lo sai...
ma stimare, voler bene(anche se solo visrtualmente)ad una persona non significa essere daccordo sempre...

io sono coalizzata con chiara secondo te?

:rotfl:

smettila deficIente....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' chiaro che una donna si arrabbierebbe con il suo uomo se questo si mette a menare, ma dimmi perchè si arrabbierebbe?


Perchè (parlo per me) non sopporto chi alza le mani tranne in casi gravi e seri.
Quindi se alzi le mani perchè un coglione mi fa un complimento pesante o prova a palparmi il culo io mi incazzo.
Se meni il mio amante mi incazzo ancora di più perchè sono una che sa intendere e volere e quell'uomo ha scopato con me perchè io ho voluto scopare con lui. Quindi che cazzo di meni?


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sai che figata la tua donna che prende a parole sto imbecille che le ha messo la mano sul sedere? :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi godrei la scena ed interverrei solo se vedessi che l'imbecille abbia intenzioni peggiori.


esattamente!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io quoto se sono d'accordo. Quoto anche il conte e lothar quando sono d'accordo, anche se direi che non ho nessun motivo di coalizzarmi con loro, anzi.
> Nessuno di ha ferito Ultimo. Abbiamo commentato quello che hai scritto. E' così un dramma non approvare certi atteggiamenti violenti? Secondo me no
> Tanto di cappello a un uomo che difende la sua donna, ma difenderla non vuol dire alzare le mani soprattutto quando si tratta di alzarle verso qualcuno che alla tua (parlo in generale) donna non ha fatto nulla di male essendo lei consenziente


Quoto tutto. Ma cavolo, se non si è d'accordo su una serie di affermazioni, non lo si può dire? Quali coalizioni? Hai scritto cose che a molte e molti sono spiaciute. Non è una lotta di quartiere né un attacco personale. Semplicemente, in questo contesto, le idee che tu hai espresso a me e molte/i altre/i non piacciono proprio. Non c'è altro.

Sulla difesa della donna: se la donna è perfettamente in grado di difendersi, farlo al posto suo è detestabile. Io apprezzo, anche tanto, se uno mi dà una mano in una situazione che non riesco a gestire (la violenza maschile, ad esempio). In tutte le altre no. Che non gli venga nemmeno in mente. Non sono soggetto di tutela. E aborro la violenza.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sai che figata la tua donna che prende a parole sto imbecille che le ha messo la mano sul sedere? :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi godrei la scena ed interverrei solo se vedessi che l'imbecille abbia intenzioni peggiori.


Finalmente qualcuno ha capito quello che voglio


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Ma cavolo, se non si è d'accordo su una serie di affermazioni, non lo si può dire? Quali coalizioni? Hai scritto cose che a molte e molti sono spiaciute. Non è una lotta di quartiere né un attacco personale. Semplicemente, in questo contesto, le idee che tu hai espresso a me e molte/i altre/i non piacciono proprio. Non c'è altro.
> 
> Sulla difesa della donna: se la donna è perfettamente in grado di difendersi, farlo al posto suo è detestabile. Io apprezzo, anche tanto, se uno mi dà una mano in una situazione che non riesco a gestire (la violenza maschile, ad esempio). In tutte le altre no. Che non gli venga nemmeno in mente. Non sono soggetto di tutela. E aborro la violenza.


:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Ma cavolo, se non si è d'accordo su una serie di affermazioni, non lo si può dire? Quali coalizioni? Hai scritto cose che a molte e molti sono spiaciute. Non è una lotta di quartiere né un attacco personale. Semplicemente, in questo contesto, le idee che tu hai espresso a me e molte/i altre/i non piacciono proprio. Non c'è altro.
> 
> Sulla difesa della donna: se la donna è perfettamente in grado di difendersi, farlo al posto suo è detestabile. Io apprezzo, anche tanto, se uno mi dà una mano in una situazione che non riesco a gestire (la violenza maschile, ad esempio). In tutte le altre no. Che non gli venga nemmeno in mente. Non sono soggetto di tutela. E aborro la violenza.



quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sai che figata la tua donna che prende a parole sto imbecille che le ha messo la mano sul sedere? :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi godrei la scena ed interverrei solo se vedessi che l'imbecille abbia intenzioni peggiori.


Grande! A parte l'espressione "tua donna", che spero sia una svista :mrgreen:


PS: non ti posso rismeraldare qui per qui, ma come se


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grande! A parte l'espressione "tua donna", che spero sia una svista :mrgreen:


No dai, la "tua donna" secondo me è carino come termine. Non l'ho letto come segno di possesso


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè (parlo per me) non sopporto chi alza le mani tranne in casi gravi e seri.
> Quindi se alzi le mani perchè un coglione mi fa un complimento pesante o prova a palparmi il culo io mi incazzo.
> Se meni il mio amante mi incazzo ancora di più perchè sono una che sa intendere e volere e quell'uomo ha scopato con me perchè io ho voluto scopare con lui. Quindi che cazzo di meni?



ocio che uno smeraldo lothariano vale il doppio...:mrgreen::mrgreenerche'sono molto d'accordo...

cara mia ma quando stavi con il tuo amante..ti costringeva forse??? e quando sto con''lei''mi punta la pistola,per obbligarmi?????no..e allora??


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dai, la "tua donna" secondo me è carino come termine. Non l'ho letto come segno di possesso


forse sono un po' troppo allergica, ma mi vengono le bolle solo al leggerlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> forse sono un po' troppo allergica, ma mi vengono le bolle solo al leggerlo :mrgreen:


pure per me è carino come termine....

non lo devi leggere in termini di possesso...

perchè il mio uomo è mio non perchè mi appartiene...fisicamente..e mio dentro,perchè l'ho scelto...è mio...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ho aperto un 3D , e guarda caso ho virgolettato a priori quello che ad annablume fa venire le bolle. commentante la, qua tutto quello che avete scritto non appartiene a quello che ho scritto io. Avete frainteso. Alcuni volutamente.:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure per me è carino come termine....
> 
> non lo devi leggere in termini di possesso...
> 
> perchè il mio uomo è mio non perchè mi appartiene...fisicamente..e mio dentro,perchè l'ho scelto...è mio...


dovrebbe essere riposante. Io sono da tempo nella fase della non appartenenza, un po' come le città...però, il concetto di "mio compagno" mi piaceva, ci credevo. Ma "mio uomo" non credo di averlo mai pensato. Come donna sono mia...ma ho capito, forse, cosa intendete.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grande! A parte l'espressione "tua donna", che spero sia una svista :mrgreen:


In verità non è una svista ma, forse, io non ci leggo quello che leggi tu. 
Non ne faccio una questione di possesso ma se è la mia donna ( nel senso che sta con me ), tanto quanto io sono il suo uomo ( cioè sto con lei )....

la stessa scena varrebbe anche con una amica.... giusto per capirsi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure per me è carino come termine....
> 
> non lo devi leggere in termini di possesso...
> 
> perchè il mio uomo è mio non perchè mi appartiene...fisicamente..e mio dentro,perchè l'ho scelto...è mio...


Senti Annù ti ho approvato e da ora in poi in questo 3d ritieniti quotata......


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

assenza di due ore e quanti commenti.. pergiunta tutti OT.

comunque, devo cercare qualche metodo per mandare via questo dolore, e penso di poter farlo solo come diceva qualcuno ferendo con quattro parole invece che con quattro manrovesci. E'ancora nei miei pensieri ma piu il tempo passa piu sarò indifferente e meno sarò in grado di dar forte questo schiaffo morale a lei e a tutti quelli che le stanno accanto per far sapere che persona è veramente. cerco spunti di riflessione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma la sensazione che adesso ho mi intristisce, vedere , notare ed avere conferma di quanto si cerchi l'affermazione ed il quote e quindi le coalizioni, madonna santa che tristezza, ma uscite fuori, fatevi una bella passeggiata e cercatevi davvero qualcuno con cui vivere spensierati qualche momento della vita.
> 
> E soprattutto *mettere in bocca delle parole non scritte per ferire gli altri è davvero disgustoso*. Ma contento chi fa ciò contento lui/lei.



senti ultimo,
so bene che ti riferisci a me.

dovrei quotare farfalla, annablume, annuccia, simy e altri che hanno espresso egregiamente il senso degli interventi riguardo le tue parole, che tu neghi di aver scritto anche di fronte all'evidenza.

aggiungo: 
brutto ********* che non sei altro, la smetti di comportarti da vittima, da maschio offeso che ad ogni racconto di un maschio tradito se ne esce con queste sparate da bambino incattivito e alle repliche di chi non è d'accordo con lui si lamenta perchè si sente il dito puntato addosso?

e perchè ti fai così facilmente mettere i piedi in testa da donne come me?:mrgreen:

Cla, suvvia, hai quasi cinquant'anni


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti Annù ti ho approvato e da ora in poi in questo 3d ritieniti quotata......



ogni tanto la vena romantica prevale.....
grazie....



:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè (parlo per me) non sopporto chi alza le mani tranne in casi gravi e seri.
> Quindi se alzi le mani perchè un coglione mi fa un complimento pesante o prova a palparmi il culo io mi incazzo.
> Se meni il mio amante mi incazzo ancora di più perchè sono una che sa intendere e volere e *quell'uomo ha scopato con me perchè io ho voluto scopare con lui.* Quindi che cazzo di meni?



standing ovation


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> assenza di due ore e quanti commenti.. pergiunta tutti OT.
> 
> comunque, devo cercare qualche metodo per mandare via questo dolore, e penso di poter farlo solo come diceva qualcuno ferendo con quattro parole invece che con quattro manrovesci. E'ancora nei miei pensieri ma piu il tempo passa piu sarò indifferente e meno sarò in grado di dar forte questo schiaffo morale a lei e a tutti quelli che le stanno accanto per far sapere che persona è veramente. cerco spunti di riflessione


gli OT qua sono la norma. :mrgreen:

Non ti farà bene vederlo, offenderlo. Le reazione da amante ( e se hai letto la mia storia io lo sono ) e nuovo uomo potrebbero essere solo di accusa o di silenzio. 

Volta pagina. Da oggi nuova vita. Tanto le corna le abbiamo più o meno tutti. Portiamole con onore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> assenza di due ore e quanti commenti.. pergiunta tutti OT.
> 
> comunque, devo cercare qualche metodo per mandare via questo dolore, e penso di poter farlo solo come diceva qualcuno ferendo con quattro parole invece che con quattro manrovesci. E'ancora nei miei pensieri ma piu il tempo passa piu sarò indifferente e meno sarò in grado di dar forte questo schiaffo morale a lei e a tutti quelli che le stanno accanto *per far sapere che persona è veramente*. cerco spunti di riflessione


ma non hai capito proprio, allora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gli OT qua sono la norma. :mrgreen:
> 
> Non ti farà bene vederlo, offenderlo. Le reazione da amante ( e se hai letto la mia storia io lo sono ) e nuovo uomo potrebbero essere solo di accusa o di silenzio.
> 
> Volta pagina. Da oggi nuova vita. Tanto le corna le abbiamo più o meno tutti. Portiamole con onore.



non posso approvarti, ma ti quoto

bella la tua storia


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> standing ovation


e pensa se scrivevo "il cazzo piace a tutte":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ogni tanto la vena romantica prevale.....
> grazie....
> 
> 
> ...


La mia prevale sempre.....ogni tanto cerco di soffocarla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e pensa se scrivevo "il cazzo piace a tutte":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti ultimo,
> so bene che ti riferisci a me.
> 
> dovrei quotare farfalla, annablume, annuccia, simy e altri che hanno espresso egregiamente il senso degli interventi riguardo le tue parole, che tu neghi di aver scritto anche di fronte all'evidenza.
> ...




quotata e...approvata....


è vero cla che lei ogni tanto è dura..minchia se lo è...

ma cazzo...

c'ha ragione....


non.
è.
una.
coalizione.


:scaredstavolta lascia il forum....ma prima mette una mina sotto la mia auto...)



:mrgreen:che ne diresti claudio caro...


di fottertene di quanto è accaduto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e pensa se scrivevo "il cazzo piace a tutte":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *miao....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco chi miagolava...giorni e giorni a cercare:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha un ruolo? finora sei il promo che me lo dice, tutti gli altri con cui ho avuto qualche scambio non lo hanno minimamente calcolato, sarà perche terzo nel nostro rapporto. Con lui si, potrei.. ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla. Mettiamo esempio che lo prenda a schiaffi. il giorno dopo se non la sera sarà di nuovo tra le sue braccia. Che faccio ogni santo giorno lo meno? non è una cosa saggia nè duratura. Cerco altro.. perchè se con questo tradimento *mi ha segnato per tutta la vita,* anche con la mia reazione devo lasciare il segno. e quel segno dev'essere indelebile tanto quanto il mio ricordo del tradimento.







sta partendo l'embolo.....
continuo a leggere e taccio fino a che non arrivo alla fine di questo 3d


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

potrebbe non importarmi di lui ma di lei si. è per lei che sto male, di riflesso è per loro che sto male, ergo è su lei che dovrei concentrarmi. E'piu facile cambiar pagina, ma questo equivarrebbe a dire ok mi hai tradito, ciao. e no!! il mio orgoglio è messo sotto i piedi, dov'è la mia dignità, la mia reazione? andare via? ok andro via ma il prezzo da pagare non puo essere solo mio..
Non è con quattro manrovesci che si risolve la situazione.. ma con un qualcosa che ti rimane per tanto tempo..

non hi capito il quote di chiara quando mi dice che non ho capito sul fatto che vorrei che sapessero che persona è veramente.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e pensa se scrivevo "il cazzo piace a tutte":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



perchè scusa....


non è vero?


(vena romantica sparita)


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mai pensato di specializzarti in doppio salto mortale della frittata?



ha già anche il master!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma la sensazione che adesso ho mi intristisce, vedere , notare ed avere conferma di quanto si cerchi l'affermazione ed il quote e quindi le coalizioni, madonna santa che tristezza, ma uscite fuori, fatevi una bella passeggiata e cercatevi davvero qualcuno con cui vivere spensierati qualche momento della vita.
> 
> E soprattutto mettere in bocca delle parole non scritte per ferire gli altri è davvero disgustoso. Ma contento chi fa ciò contento lui/lei.



Madonna Ultimo ma ti fai dei film che la trilogia al cubo cosmico di guerre stellari è niente.
Ma dove leggi tutte  ste intenzioni e coalizioni?

magari pure le sette segrete adesso.
Voti berlusconi per caso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> potrebbe non importarmi di lui ma di lei si. è per lei che sto male, di riflesso è per loro che sto male, ergo è su lei che dovrei concentrarmi. E'piu facile cambiar pagina, ma questo equivarrebbe a dire ok mi hai tradito, ciao. e no!! il *mio orgoglio è messo sotto i piedi, dov'è la mia dignità, la mia reazione? andare via? ok andro via ma il prezzo da pagare non puo essere solo mio..*
> Non è con quattro manrovesci che si risolve la situazione.. ma con un qualcosa che ti rimane per tanto tempo..
> 
> non hi capito il quote di chiara quando mi dice che non ho capito sul fatto che vorrei che sapessero che persona è veramente.



io trovo veramente _bestiale _(senza offesa, ovviamente) questo tuo ragionamento per cui ci deve essere, ad opera nostra, un bilanciamento della giustizia a tutti i costi
è un ragionamento da mafiosi, direi

che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
non è che il tradimento nei tuoi confronti la qualifichi in toto e per sempre
ha agito in questo modo subdolo e falso nei tuoi confronti, ma non significa che anche per gli altri debba essere una persona da svalutare: potresti trovarti contro anche persone che non apprezzeranno il tuo eventuale gesto di sfregio perchè è la loro figlia o amica. ad esempio.

(io per esempio non sto apprezzando molto un conoscente che con tutti tenta di far passare la sua ex per la troia di turno, nonostante lei l'abbia tradito e sia stata scoperta, semplicemente perchè mi sembra schiavo di una debolezza che non fa che indebolirlo ancora di più e non serve un cazzo a nessuno)


lasciala, dille quel che pensi del suo gesto: è sufficiente 
si renderà conto, le mancherai e soffrirà: tu magari non sarai lì, ma succederà

e se anche non succedesse, se decidi che lei non fa più parte della tua vita non sarà una cosa che debba riguardarti
cancellala (ci vorrà del tempo, ovvio), e basta


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e pensa se scrivevo "il cazzo piace a tutte":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




..........


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trovo veramente _bestiale _(senza offesa, ovviamente) questo tuo ragionamento per cui ci deve essere, ad opera nostra, un bilanciamento della giustizia a tutti i costi
> è un ragionamento da mafiosi, direi
> 
> che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
> ...


bellissimo questo intervento! Quoto e finalmente posso approvare


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
> non è che il tradimento nei tuoi confronti la qualifichi in toto e per sempre
> ha agito in questo modo subdolo e falso nei tuoi confronti, ma non significa che anche per gli altri debba essere una persona da svalutare: potresti trovarti contro anche persone che non apprezzeranno il tuo eventuale gesto di sfregio perchè è la loro figlia o amica. ad esempio.
> 
> ...



condanno il tradimento infatti, non quello che è. intendevo dire con quel "veramente" che vorrei far sapere ciò che ha fatto in modo da guardarla con giudizio inmodo che se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.

le mancherò, soffrirà, ma a che pro se io sarò indifferente piu in la?

E' QUESTA LA LOGICA: soffro, ma è per avere qualcosa adesso che mi faccia sentire meglio. Stessa cosa per lei, soffrirà dopo, non ci sarò, ma è una conseguenza a una sua scelta.
Io che scelta ho fatto? ecco perchè cerco una ricompensa-conseguenza al mio dolore. Perchè il mio dolore è una conseguenza della sua scelta. 
Altrimenti metterei una pietra sopra.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trovo veramente _bestiale _(senza offesa, ovviamente) questo tuo ragionamento per cui ci deve essere, ad opera nostra, un bilanciamento della giustizia a tutti i costi
> è un ragionamento da mafiosi, direi
> 
> che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
> ...




quotone.
Non posso ancora approvare.
peccato


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> *condanno il tradimento infatti, non quello che è. intendevo dire con quel "veramente" che vorrei far sapere ciò che ha fatto in modo da guardarla con giudizio inmodo che se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.*
> 
> le mancherò, soffrirà, ma a che pro se io sarò indifferente piu in la?
> 
> ...



pure tu a girare frittate?
No.
Tu vuoi distruggerla agli occhi degli altri, vuoi vederla stare male come stai male tu. Vuoi che sia colpita dallo stigma della gran puttana, di fatto.
La vuoi distruggere.

Il tuo dolore è una conseguenza delle sue azioni.
Ok.
Tu cosa hai fatto per non farlo succedere? Ti ha lasciato, evidentemente c'era già qualcosa che non andava.
Te ne sei accorto? Cosa non andava?

Lei è una traditrice seriale o una che crede nella fedeltà come valore?


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

non è una traditrice seriale, poco ma sicuro, il fatto che non abbia scoperto altri tradimenti non vuol dire che li abbia fatti e tenuti nascosti. Le credo, è il primo tradimento dopo 10 anni insieme.

io cos'ho fatto? è normale fidarsi di una persona? o devo stare sempre con la puzza sotto al naso e fiutare? quando ti fidi di una persona lasci carta bianca e questo c'è stato. che rapporto sarebbe se fosse sotto controllo?

ma questo mi ha segnato, la prossima sarà sorvegliata a vista? non lo vorrei fare, ma sarà cosi vista la batosta?

non immaginavo minimamente che potesse tradirmi, non visti i nostri progetti non visto il nostro rapporto.

mi fidavo. è un male?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non è una traditrice seriale, poco ma sicuro, il fatto che non abbia scoperto altri tradimenti non vuol dire che li abbia fatti e tenuti nascosti. Le credo, è il primo tradimento dopo 10 anni insieme.
> 
> io cos'ho fatto? è normale fidarsi di una persona? o devo stare sempre con la puzza sotto al naso e fiutare? quando ti fidi di una persona lasci carta bianca e questo c'è stato. che rapporto sarebbe se fosse sotto controllo?
> 
> ...



mica è un male che ti fidavi...
se tutti noi fossimo dotati di sfera di cristallo tante cose non accadrebbero....
ma non c'è...e per fortuna aggiungo....

scusa tommy..
essendo andati in ot spesso...non ho capito, non ho avuto modo di leggerti bene...
stai ancora con lei?


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trovo veramente _bestiale _(senza offesa, ovviamente) questo tuo ragionamento per cui ci deve essere, ad opera nostra, un bilanciamento della giustizia a tutti i costi
> è un ragionamento da mafiosi, direi
> 
> che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
> ...


quoto e approvo.
non riprendo gli interventi degli altri, verrebbe fuori una cosa infinita, ma credo che questo post sia indicativo di come bisognerebbe reagire e di cosa non si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> condanno il tradimento infatti, non quello che è. intendevo dire con quel "veramente" che vorrei far sapere ciò che ha fatto in modo da guardarla con giudizio inmodo che se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.
> 
> le mancherò, soffrirà, ma a che pro se io sarò indifferente piu in la?
> 
> ...



è vero che il tuo dolore è una conseguenza della sua scelta
ma che tu debba essere *ricompensato* per questo è una colossale fesseria

o sei ancora fermo al ciuccio ​per compensare la mancanza del seno materno?

trova un modo per gratificarti che non c'entri con lei, miseria ladra

una vacanza a Cuba, una partita di champions, una moto....che ne so


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non è una traditrice seriale, poco ma sicuro, il fatto che non abbia scoperto altri tradimenti non vuol dire che li abbia fatti e tenuti nascosti. Le credo, è il primo tradimento dopo 10 anni insieme.
> 
> io cos'ho fatto? è normale fidarsi di una persona? o devo stare sempre con la puzza sotto al naso e fiutare? quando ti fidi di una persona lasci carta bianca e questo c'è stato. che rapporto sarebbe se fosse sotto controllo?
> 
> ...


Tebe intendeva se e quali mancanze hai avuto nel vostro rapporto per far sì che lei ti tradisse, anche se non hai colpe del tradimento, l'ha scelto lei, avrebbe potuto e dovuto dirti che nn ti amava più e ciao ciao, ma tant'è.
Posso comunque dirti, per esperienza, che puoi sputtanarla col mondo intero, lei può anche vergognarsi soffrire e nn uscire più per la vergogna ecc... , tu non starai meglio, anzi.
Purtroppo funziona così, non avrai risarcimenti, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, col tempo, è fare un bilancio di quello che è stato, tenere il buono, analizzare ciò che non andava e migliorarti. E andare avanti che la vita è una ed è la tua, non la sua.
Ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> assenza di due ore e quanti commenti.. pergiunta tutti OT.
> 
> comunque, devo cercare qualche metodo per mandare via questo dolore, e penso di poter farlo solo come diceva qualcuno ferendo con quattro parole invece che con quattro manrovesci. E'ancora nei miei pensieri ma piu il tempo passa piu sarò indifferente e meno sarò in grado di dar forte questo schiaffo morale a* lei e a tutti quelli che le stanno accanto per far sapere che persona è veramente*. cerco spunti di riflessione


Allora: se ritieni che sia una brutta persona, baciati i gomiti che l'hai scampata. E ti chiedo: come si può amare una brutta persona? Se ne può essere attratti... infatuati... stregati. Ma non si può amare. Tu credevi di amare lei... ma amavi un'altra. Tanto è vero che ora sei intenzionato a ferirla.... e nessuno che ama davvero vuole ferire chi ama. Quindi ripigliati in fretta, poi valla a cercare... quella che potrai veramente amare. Il dolore ha SOLO bisogno di tempo e di motivazione, non è mai stato meglio nessuno dopo una vendetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bellissimo questo intervento! Quoto e finalmente posso approvare





Tebe ha detto:


> quotone.
> Non posso ancora approvare.
> peccato





MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto e approvo.
> non riprendo gli interventi degli altri, verrebbe fuori una cosa infinita, ma credo che questo post sia indicativo di come bisognerebbe reagire e di cosa non si dovrebbe fare.



da voi tre è veramente un conforto e una conferma che le fazioni non esistono


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante.
> ...


IO no eh?
Riderei come un matto...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, da donna ti dico che il tipo che mi mette la mano sul culo me lo sistemo da sola, e poi insulto, e non poco, il mio fidanz o compagno perché ha osato sostituirsi a me e l'ha fatto in modo violento. Io con uno così, a occhio, direi che proprio non ci voglio stare.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> assenza di due ore e quanti commenti.. pergiunta tutti OT.
> 
> comunque, devo cercare qualche metodo per mandare via questo dolore, e penso di poter farlo solo come diceva qualcuno ferendo con quattro parole invece che con quattro manrovesci. E'ancora nei miei pensieri ma piu il tempo passa piu sarò indifferente e meno sarò in grado di dar forte questo schiaffo morale a lei e a tutti quelli che le stanno accanto per far sapere che persona è veramente. cerco spunti di riflessione


Sbagli sai ci resteresti di merda.
Ok.
Lei ha scelto un altro.
Ok.
Fa un male cane lo so.

Ma pensela così.
L'errore tuo è aver scelto solo lei.

Se tu avessi ampia possibilità di scelta.
Preferiresti passare che so cinque notti con cinque donne diverse
che non perdere tempo a menare sto qua.

Se invece lei per te è tutto l'universo femminile...

Ora sei come linus a cui sgraffignano la sciarpetta...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trovo veramente _bestiale _(senza offesa, ovviamente) questo tuo ragionamento per cui ci deve essere, ad opera nostra, un bilanciamento della giustizia a tutti i costi
> è un ragionamento da mafiosi, direi
> 
> che persona è veramente la tua ex ragazza?
> ...


Beh te se nel nostro mondo no?
Se uno dixe
la me dona va con tuti
I so amici 
el giorno dopo
i fa la fila per provarghe eh?

O parlo male contessa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> condanno il tradimento infatti, non quello che è. intendevo dire con quel "veramente" che vorrei far sapere ciò che ha fatto in modo da guardarla con giudizio inmodo che se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.
> 
> le mancherò, soffrirà, ma a che pro se io sarò indifferente piu in la?
> 
> ...


Ecco bravo Tommy...
Vuoi compiere una cosa che neanche dio in persona è capace...

Nessuno di noi
per quanto faccia
è MAI 
in grado di rendersi conto
del male o bene
che fa agli altri.

Tanto è vero che Cristo in croce sentenzia
Perdona loro perchè non sanno quello che fanno.

QUante volte nella vita ci ritienamo erroneamente 
vittime di un sopruso.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe intendeva se e quali mancanze hai avuto nel vostro rapporto per far sì che lei ti tradisse, anche se non hai colpe del tradimento, l'ha scelto lei, avrebbe potuto e dovuto dirti che nn ti amava più e ciao ciao, ma tant'è.
> Posso comunque dirti, per esperienza, che puoi sputtanarla col mondo intero, lei può anche vergognarsi soffrire e nn uscire più per la vergogna ecc... , tu non starai meglio, anzi.
> Purtroppo funziona così, non avrai risarcimenti, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, col tempo, è fare un bilancio di quello che è stato, tenere il buono, analizzare ciò che non andava e migliorarti. E andare avanti che la vita è una ed è la tua, non la sua.
> Ciao


già. se solo riuscissi a razionalizzare. tenere il buono.. si!

mancanze del rapporto.. ce ne sono ma non tali da giustificare un tradimento. O è voglia di cazzo?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già. se solo riuscissi a razionalizzare. tenere il buono.. si!
> 
> mancanze del rapporto.. ce ne sono ma non tali da giustificare un tradimento. O è voglia di cazzo?


il punto è che ti ha ferito e tu soffri. Ma devi superarlo senza pensare a vendette. Le vendette non hanno alcun senso o utilità. L'unico obiettivo serio è dimenticarla al più presto


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se invece lei per te è tutto l'universo femminile...


sono ancora innamorato sai? come dicevo mente e cuore ragionano diversamente, mentre la mente sà che è finita e cerca un modo per... il cuore non lo accetta ancora, è ancora cotto. che ci devo fare? ho già scisso il binomio cuore-ragione e per adesso vanno in direzioni differenti, per il cuore ci vuole tempo. tempo che adesso passo tra voi, poi tra 2-3-4-5-6-7mesi il cuore avrà retto allo stress, forse. ma nel frsattempo è rotto. Posso semplicemente consolarmi in questo modo.

come ho replicato piu volte non basta dire stop. dico stop al cuore? e puntualmente la mattina i pensieri ci sono nuovamente..


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il punto è che ti ha ferito e tu soffri. Ma devi superarlo senza pensare a vendette. Le vendette non hanno alcun senso o utilità. L'unico obiettivo serio è dimenticarla al più presto


Buon giorno, messere! Ben tornato


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Buon giorno, messere! Ben tornato


grazie Madame, ben gentile. In realtà, non sono mai dipartito, sempre in lettura quieta. Ma oggi, per qualche strano sortilegio, ho scritto


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sono ancora innamorato sai? come dicevo mente e cuore ragionano diversamente, mentre la mente sà che è finita e cerca un modo per... il cuore non lo accetta ancora, è ancora cotto. che ci devo fare? ho già scisso il binomio cuore-ragione e per adesso vanno in direzioni differenti, per il cuore ci vuole tempo. tempo che adesso passo tra voi, poi tra 2-3-4-5-6-7mesi il cuore avrà retto allo stress, forse. ma nel frsattempo è rotto. Posso semplicemente consolarmi in questo modo.
> 
> come ho replicato piu volte non basta dire stop. dico stop al cuore? e puntualmente la mattina i pensieri ci sono nuovamente..


Bon.
Ok.

Scrivi qui 20 ottime qualità di questa persona per cui ne sei giustamente innamorato.

Non esiste un cazzo di essere vittime di un innamoramento.
Proprio perchè l'ho provato

Ti dico
Occhio che lei non sia nella tua testa anzichè nel tuo cuore.

Se è nel tuo cuore la perdonerai, perchè non ti va di perdere tutto quello che di buono e di bello lei ti dona a piena mani, se invece...scopri che in definitiva non è così speciale sta persona...

Ti verrà solo l'idea di mollarlo a lei il calcio in culo...

E le dici...
Par mi te si putana.
E io non voglio na putana come compagna.

FIne della storia.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sono ancora innamorato sai? come dicevo mente e cuore ragionano diversamente, mentre la mente sà che è finita e cerca un modo per... il cuore non lo accetta ancora, è ancora cotto. che ci devo fare? ho già scisso il binomio cuore-ragione e per adesso vanno in direzioni differenti, per il cuore ci vuole tempo. tempo che adesso passo tra voi, poi tra 2-3-4-5-6-7mesi il cuore avrà retto allo stress, forse. ma nel frsattempo è rotto. Posso semplicemente consolarmi in questo modo.
> 
> come ho replicato piu volte non basta dire stop. dico stop al cuore? e puntualmente la mattina i pensieri ci sono nuovamente..


sicuro che non ci sia anche possesso?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sicuro che non ci sia anche possesso?


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Che non ti capiti mai...
Che non ti capiti mai di essere posseduto da una donna...
Diventa la tua ossessione...
Si sta da bestie....

Che non ti capiti mai...

Ma mi pare che tu
COnosca 
da sempre 

ottimi antidoti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già. se solo riuscissi a razionalizzare. tenere il buono.. si!
> 
> mancanze del rapporto.. ce ne sono ma non tali da giustificare un tradimento. O è voglia di cazzo?


Una ragione magari nn c'è, o forse semplicemente dopo un lungo rapporto giovanile si cambia e ci si accorge di nn amare più solo quando arriva "l'altro" e nn si hanno l'esperienza e le palle per ammetterlo, più facile abbandonarsi alle emozioni e al nuovo.
Lei ha sbagliato, ti ha ferito, ma quello che ti fa veramente soffrire nn è legato al tradimento


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Che non ti capiti mai...
> Che non ti capiti mai di essere posseduto da una donna...
> Diventa la tua ossessione...
> ...


si fa quel che si può


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non posso approvarti, ma ti quoto
> 
> *bella la tua storia*



grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon.
> 
> Ti dico
> Occhio che lei non sia nella tua testa anzichè nel tuo cuore.
> .


approfondisci testa e cuore.

per me cuore sta per sentimento-innamoramento e testa per razionalità, ragione

cosa intendi per stare nella tua mente?


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> quello che ti fa veramente soffrire nn è legato al tradimento


a cosa è legato? parlamene


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sicuro che non ci sia anche possesso?


che intendi? c'è possesso... mi sento di dire si, c'è possesso, nella misura in cui una persona tiene all'altra e la vuole per sè ma non tale da essere un attaccamento morboso, una gelosia errata, un impedire che non esca se non con me.
Ha sempre avuto carta bianca, perchè? perche in amore ci si fida, forse perchè io non avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto lei da cui penso che neanche la sua mente fosse in grado di pensare uno squilibrio del genere..

poi ritorno a dire, cause interne della coppia che si sfascia. OK, ci sta pure, ma prima me ne parli dei nostri problemi, troviamo una soluzione, non ti va bene, mi lasci. POI e sottolineo POI fai il cazzo che ti pare non mesi di sotterfugi, bugie, disegni per tenere sia me che lui a bada, due cazzi in bocca (mod è permesso questo linguaggio? se no potete anche dirmelo) e famiglie tenute all'oscuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che intendi? c'è possesso... mi sento di dire si, c'è possesso, nella misura in cui una persona tiene all'altra e la vuole per sè ma non tale da essere un attaccamento morboso, una gelosia errata, un impedire che non esca se non con me.
> Ha sempre avuto carta bianca, perchè? perche in amore ci si fida, forse perchè io non avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto lei da cui penso che neanche la sua mente fosse in grado di pensare uno squilibrio del genere..
> 
> poi ritorno a dire, cause interne della coppia che si sfascia. OK, ci sta pure, ma prima me ne parli dei nostri problemi, troviamo una soluzione, non ti va bene, mi lasci. POI e sottolineo POI fai il cazzo che ti pare non mesi di sotterfugi, bugie, disegni per tenere sia me che lui a bada, due cazzi in bocca (mod è permesso questo linguaggio? se no potete anche dirmelo) e famiglie tenute all'oscuro


Intanto le famiglie non c'entrano una beata, se intendi le vostre. E' già la seconda volta che le tiri fuori ma... sono solo fatti vostri. Poteva lasciarti e dopo mettersi con un altro... invece ha incontrato un altro, poi ti ha lasciato. Dato che l'altro è sposato... sapeva di non avere un futuro con lui. Forse non era sicura di non averlo anche con te. Non sto dando un giudizio o un'assoluzione, faccio ipotesi. Ma quello che mi viene da chiedere è: l'errore suo c'è stato. Un errore grave, che tu avresti potuto anche non perdonare. Ma ora che lei è andata via, che la vostra storia è finita... che senso ha tentare di rinfacciarglielo ancora?


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> *non è una traditrice seriale, poco ma sicuro*, il fatto che non abbia scoperto altri tradimenti non vuol dire che li abbia fatti e tenuti nascosti. Le credo, è il primo tradimento dopo 10 anni insieme.
> 
> io cos'ho fatto? è normale fidarsi di una persona? o devo stare sempre con la puzza sotto al naso e fiutare? quando ti fidi di una persona lasci carta bianca e questo c'è stato. che rapporto sarebbe se fosse sotto controllo?
> 
> ...




allora se non è una traditrice seriale, perchè cazzo ti ha tradito?
Cos'è cambiato tra voi per spingerla a ?
Non la sto difendendo, bada bene, mi sto solo chiedendo se non è una di figa di svelta e una seriale, perchè cazzo ti ha tradito.
E lasciato.


tu lo sai?


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che intendi? c'è possesso... mi sento di dire si, c'è possesso, nella misura in cui una persona tiene all'altra e la vuole per sè ma non tale da essere un attaccamento morboso, una gelosia errata, un impedire che non esca se non con me.
> Ha sempre avuto carta bianca, perchè? perche in amore ci si fida, forse perchè io non avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto lei da cui penso che neanche la sua mente fosse in grado di pensare uno squilibrio del genere..
> 
> poi ritorno a dire, cause interne della coppia che si sfascia. OK, ci sta pure, ma prima me ne parli dei nostri problemi, troviamo una soluzione, non ti va bene, mi lasci. POI e sottolineo POI fai il cazzo che ti pare non mesi di sotterfugi, bugie, disegni per tenere sia me che lui a bada, due cazzi in bocca (mod è permesso questo linguaggio? se no potete anche dirmelo) e famiglie tenute all'oscuro





tommy ha detto:


> a cosa è legato? parlamene


beh il fatto che l'hai persa in primis, fa male sia con che senza tradimento, davvero, è secondario alla fine.
e poi col suo gesto ha gettato un velo sul passato, su voi e la vostra storia. piano piano questo velo sparirà, ma non subito purtroppo.
la prima cosa che ho quotato: ehhhh se fosse così facile non ci sarebbe questo sito, lo so, fa incazzare che la persona che avevi a fianco e di cui ti fidavi, con la quale progettavi un futuro, ti abbia tenuto all'oscuro dei suoi mutamenti e abbia preferito "giocare" anche con la tua vita. E' egoismo, immaturità, e stronzaggine, sì, tanta stronzaggine.
e se non c'è rimedio, puoi solo fartene una ragione, come diceva il saggio: se c'è rimedio perché ti preoccupi? e se non c'è rimedio perché ti preoccupi?
sì lo so, è facile parlare, ma resta qui, sfogati pure, che tanti come te ci sono passati e ti possono capire


----------



## T-REX (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora se non è una traditrice seriale, perchè cazzo ti ha tradito?
> Cos'è cambiato tra voi per spingerla a ?
> Non la sto difendendo, bada bene, mi sto solo chiedendo se non è una di figa di svelta e una seriale, perchè cazzo ti ha tradito.
> E lasciato.
> ...


Sto scoprendo piano piano, nel mio caso, che era pura curiosità. Distruzione cosmica di una famiglia per curiosità!!:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già. se solo riuscissi a razionalizzare. tenere il buono.. si!
> 
> mancanze del rapporto.. ce ne sono ma non tali da giustificare un tradimento. O è voglia di cazzo?



minchia. Muro di gomma da botta calda.

ma cosa diavolo ne sai tu di quello che può giustificare o meno un tradimento.
Chi cazzo sei? Lei?


Ora.
Già il fatto che tu scriva che si, c'erano mancanze MA NON TALI DA GIUSTIFICARE IL TRADIMENTO è INDICATIVO della tua distrazione in merito ai disagi eventuali che provava lei.



E minchia


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ora che lei è andata via, che la vostra storia è finita... che senso ha tentare di rinfacciarglielo ancora?


è l'unico modo per lasciarla andare, tutto quello che ha detto sui motivi del nostro fallimento riconducono alla frase non ti amo più, non che il sesso non ci fosse, non mi calcolavi, non ti prendevi cura di me, tu dov'eri quando io andavo a fare la spesa, la vediamo in modo differente, tu vuoi fare una cosa io un altra... è stato semplicemente un non ti amo piu e me ne sono accorta adesso. punto.
Il rinfacciarglielo non cambia la situazione per la mia mente che sà che è finita, non la desidera per le conseguenze nefaste che voi stessi elencate in sensi di colpa, mancanza di fuducia futura etc.. serve per trovare una contropartita al dolore ce non voglio pagare da solo in quanto come detto prima è una conseguenza alla sua azione. Io di mio non ho messo nulla.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il punto è che ti ha ferito e tu soffri. Ma devi superarlo senza pensare a vendette. Le vendette non hanno alcun senso o utilità. L'unico obiettivo serio è dimenticarla al più presto






:festa:


:mrgreen:



massi è successa una cosa bruttissima.
Ho l'ormone azzerato.


Scusa Tommy per l'hot.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che intendi? c'è possesso... mi sento di dire si, c'è possesso, nella misura in cui una persona tiene all'altra e la vuole per sè ma non tale da essere un attaccamento morboso, una gelosia errata, un impedire che non esca se non con me.
> Ha sempre avuto carta bianca, perchè? perche in amore ci si fida, forse perchè io non avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto lei da cui penso che neanche la sua mente fosse in grado di pensare uno squilibrio del genere..
> 
> poi ritorno a dire, cause interne della coppia che si sfascia. OK, ci sta pure, ma prima me ne parli dei nostri problemi, troviamo una soluzione, non ti va bene, mi lasci. POI e sottolineo POI fai il cazzo che ti pare non mesi di sotterfugi, bugie, disegni per tenere sia me che lui a bada, due cazzi in bocca (mod è permesso questo linguaggio? se no potete anche dirmelo) e famiglie tenute all'oscuro


vedi, il possesso gioca brutti scherzi. Ad esempio nel tuo caso, la storia è finita ma tu non ci stai. Secondo me è la sofferenza dovuta alla perdita del possesso che ti spinge alla vendetta, non il tradimento. Tu soffri perché non è più tua e vuoi che anche lei soffra, ed il tradimento ti offre l'occasione di essere giustificato a vendicarti.

Ma in realtà la vendetta non ha mai giustificazioni. Un male di reazione è male anch'esso, pur se ha una spiegazione. La tua ex ha fatto un errore, ma ormai tutto è finito. La vostra storia non c'è più e tu non hai alcun diritto nei suoi riguardi. C'è la legge a tutelarci, se la legge dice che non ti ha fatto nulla, non hai diritto a nulla. Le vendette lasciamole a provenzano & company


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia. Muro di gomma da botta calda.
> 
> ma cosa diavolo ne sai tu di quello che può giustificare o meno un tradimento.
> MA NON TALI DA GIUSTIFICARE IL TRADIMENTO è INDICATIVO della tua distrazione in merito ai disagi eventuali che provava lei.


mi trovi in disaccordo, se ho freddo mi vesto non vado a comprare legna per il fuoco dal primo che passa. cerco tra quello che ho di trovare una soluzione al mio disagio.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> ...


ho letto, si'. vediamo di trovare qualche soluzioncina...-)?


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sto scoprendo piano piano, nel mio caso, che era pura curiosità. Distruzione cosmica di una famiglia per curiosità!!:unhappy::unhappy:



no. cazzo. no.

non ci provare.
tu.
non.
ci.
provare.





arrivo.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sto solo chiedendo se non è una di figa di svelta e una seriale, perchè cazzo ti ha tradito.
> E lasciato.


non è tutto bianco o nero, siamo stati 10 anni insieme e posso assicurarti che non è stata una facile. e poi se anche dovesse esserlo, per incominciare ad essere una seriale dovrà pure incominciare da qualcuno no? comunque non penso che sia entrambe le cose.


----------



## T-REX (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. cazzo. no.
> 
> non ci provare.
> tu.
> ...


Purtroppo è così.....

Entro in riunione ci sentiamo dopo!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi trovi in disaccordo, se ho freddo mi vesto non vado a comprare legna per il fuoco dal primo che passa. cerco tra quello che ho di trovare una soluzione al mio disagio.


bene. giusto. sacrosanto.
ma bisogna anche sapere ascoltare. l'hai fatto?
Anche io credevo quanto sopra, in maniera molto terra terra.
No.
Sono stata tradita perchè non ascoltavo i disagi del mio compagno che cercava tra quello che avevamo, di reagire in qualche modo.
E io cercavo di farlo in altri modi.
Ma la comunicazione era interrotta.

Devi sminarti e scendere dal piedistallo dell'incazzatura.
L'ho passata anche io. Tutti l' hanno passata, non è che sei la santa eccezione dei traditi unto dal fungo atomico del dolore.
Prima ti fermi a pensare dove ci può essere stato l'inizio del buco nero comunicativo, prima smetti di farti mangiare dai vermi.


Poi libero di stare incazzato vent'anni, le rughe e il fegato grosso vengono a te, mica a me.
Men che meno per un tradimento guarda.
Proprio ieri ho risposto a devastata che se lei preferisce stare al palo e farsi pisciare sulla gamba dal primo canide che passa libera di farla.
io preferisco broccolare il padrone che mi diverto di più. Se mi va.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già. se solo riuscissi a razionalizzare. tenere il buono.. si!
> 
> mancanze del rapporto.. ce ne sono ma non tali da giustificare un tradimento. O è voglia di cazzo?



beh, come si dice qui...

"il cazzo piace a tutte" :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, come si dice qui...
> 
> "il cazzo piace a tutte" :mrgreen:



direi che il nostro Tommy con questa, ha conosciuto il meglio delle Divine.

E sul cazzo piace a tutte, aggiungo...

Niente.
Non mi viene in mente nessuna porcata.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, come si dice qui...
> 
> "il cazzo piace a tutte" :mrgreen:


o era "la figa piace a tutti"?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi che il nostro Tommy con questa, ha conosciuto il meglio delle Divine.
> 
> E sul cazzo piace a tutte, aggiungo...
> 
> ...


ma la categoria dei divini esiste ancora? grande


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bene. giusto. sacrosanto.
> ma bisogna anche sapere ascoltare. l'hai fatto?
> Anche io credevo quanto sopra, in maniera molto terra terra.
> No.
> ...




fottiti,  Divina  (= quototi urbi et orbi )

finchè l'admin non mi smolla la special green card


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma la categoria dei divini esiste ancora? grande


L'unica categoria di DivinE che conosco comprende solo due incommensurabili e irraggiungibili donne.
Non conosco i divini. Che è?
Sembra la marca di un paio di calze.

Con i Divini ai piedi è tutta un altra storia.
Divini, e mai più piedi freddi!

:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi che il nostro Tommy con questa, ha conosciuto il meglio delle Divine.
> 
> E sul cazzo piace a tutte, aggiungo...
> 
> ...



ecco...sei diventata come Minerva

:racchia: 
"ci devo pensare" (cit.)


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'unica categoria di DivinE che conosco comprende solo due incommensurabili e irraggiungibili donne.
> Non conosco i divini. Che è?
> Sembra la marca di un paio di calze.
> 
> ...


mi pareva di ricordare che fosse più ampia, ma socuramente ricordo male. è l'età


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi pareva di ricordare che fosse più ampia, ma socuramente ricordo male. è l'età


pettegolezzi infondati, sai com'è.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho scritto questo.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, passeggi con tuo marito ed un maschio si permette di toccarti il culo, tuo marito se ne accorge. Ora se io fossi tuo marito, vado dal tipo e senza dirgli nulla gli do tanti di quei manrovesci che il tipo dovrebbe restare stordito vita natural durante.
> ...



bhè se mio marito facesse una scenata del genere mi incazzerei a bestia ...
E sinceramente mi spaventerebbe molto stare con una persona che non sa frenare i suoi istinti violenti ...
Mi verrebbe da pensare che potrebbe pur sempre , in un momento di non lucidità ,usarli su di me...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> è l'unico modo per lasciarla andare, tutto quello che ha detto sui motivi del nostro fallimento riconducono alla frase non ti amo più, non che il sesso non ci fosse, non mi calcolavi, non ti prendevi cura di me, tu dov'eri quando io andavo a fare la spesa, la vediamo in modo differente, tu vuoi fare una cosa io un altra... è stato semplicemente un non ti amo piu e me ne sono accorta adesso. punto.
> Il rinfacciarglielo non cambia la situazione per la mia mente che sà che è finita, non la desidera per le conseguenze nefaste che voi stessi elencate in sensi di colpa, mancanza di fuducia futura etc.. serve per trovare una contropartita al dolore ce non voglio pagare da solo in quanto come detto prima è una conseguenza alla sua azione. Io di mio non ho messo nulla.


cioè.... le vuoi far pagare che non ti ama più???
Me cojons, questo sì che è amore. Per il proprio orgoglio ferito.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

la mia espressione "è solo voglia di cazzo" era un modo per dire che forse si era stufata.. ma che ne so, se glielo chiedessi credete che risponderebbe a una domanda diretta? non credo e non è nel mio stile chiedere se fosse soddisfatta delle volte che le facevo girare le unghie al contrario dal piacere.
non saprò mai questa risposta, perche se anche fosse cosi una donna lo rivelerebbe? se non si sentisse appagata lo direbbe oppure direbbe semplicemente non ti amo più?

per rispondere a una domanda di prima, no, non stiamo piu insieme, nè moralmente ne fisicamente. il cuscino a fianco è vuoto. e nè ci sentiamo perchè sarebbe una tortura per me. Averla come amica, me l'ha proposto.. ma dove c'è stato amore non puo esserci amicizia, forse ci sarebbe stata se non avessi scoperto la causa del fallimento. Ma cosa me ne faccio di una persona che mi cerca per dirmi che a lavoro ha fatto questo e quello oppure se è meglio che metta il rossetto rosso al posto di quello rosa o di come pulire l'interno di un auto? su questo non ho nulla da obiettare, non ci puo essere amicizia.. troppo comodo cercare una persona per le cose quotidiane e poi prendere il cazzo di un altro.. che sposato con prole e con moglie ignara di tutto questo trambusto.. Da questo punto di vista non ci sono scusanti, la mia mente già ha razionalizzato che non deve sentirla, per sentirsi dire che cosa? che ti cerca solo per le sue cose? e no cara.. hai voluto la bici, ora pedali. Anche se mi fa male. sì, fa male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhè se mio marito facesse una scenata del genere mi incazzerei a bestia ...
> E sinceramente mi spaventerebbe molto stare con una persona che non sa frenare i suoi istinti violenti ...
> Mi verrebbe da pensare che potrebbe pur sempre , in un momento di non lucidità ,usarli su di me...


eh, ma stai attenta, che chiude pure questo dicendoti che sei in malafede, poco intelligente, e che travisi di proposito. E che intendeva altro, tutt'altro da ciò che ha scritto. Il mondo è bello perché vario ensa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè.... le vuoi far pagare che non ti ama più???
> *Me cojons, questo sì che è amore*. Per il proprio orgoglio ferito.


:sarcastic:

oggi verdeggio :mrgreen:


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè.... le vuoi far pagare che non ti ama più???
> Me cojons, questo sì che è amore. Per il proprio orgoglio ferito.


no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare..
il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma stai attenta, che chiude pure questo dicendoti che sei in malafede, poco intelligente, e che travisi di proposito. E che intendeva altro, tutt'altro da ciò che ha scritto. Il mondo è bello perché vario ensa:



No, credo di conoscere un po lunapiena, e direi che in malafede lei proprio non c'è, la tua di adesso nel continuare un discorso per me finito, ( ero l'autore di un 3D che tu non hai rispettato. volevo soltanto chiarire. anche quello che ora lunapiena ha letto.) questa tua da la conferma di ciò che sei, altrimenti avresti evitato di continuare ad infierire. Per arrivare a cosa credo sia chiaro , a me di sicuro. 

La mia ultima citazione varia con avariato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare..
> il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


Di certo non sembri una persona innamorata. Solo ferita nell'orgoglio. 

L'orgoglio è veramente soppravalutato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare..
> il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


No, non ti ha rispettato, o meglio: non ha rispettato voi e la sua parola. Sì, ti ha mentito. Sì, ti ha ferito. Sì, dovresti accantonare accuratamente l'orgoglio, che, ferito o no, non è la chiave né la sostanza di un amore. Nemmeno di uno finito. Fa male, farà male, poi, pian piano, smetterà di sanguinare. E' dura ma non difficile, specie se non devi fare un lungo lavoro per salvare una relazione. La tua è finita, lasciala andare. Un giorno ti sveglierai e sarà tutto passato. Anche il dolore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> la mia espressione "è solo voglia di cazzo" era un modo per dire che forse si era stufata.. ma che ne so, se glielo chiedessi credete che risponderebbe a una domanda diretta? non credo e non è nel mio stile chiedere se fosse soddisfatta delle volte che le facevo girare le unghie al contrario dal piacere.
> non saprò mai questa risposta, perche se anche fosse cosi una donna lo rivelerebbe? se non si sentisse appagata lo direbbe oppure direbbe semplicemente non ti amo più?
> 
> per rispondere a una domanda di prima, no, non stiamo piu insieme, nè moralmente ne fisicamente. il cuscino a fianco è vuoto. e nè ci sentiamo perchè sarebbe una tortura per me. Averla come amica, me l'ha proposto.. ma dove c'è stato amore non puo esserci amicizia, *forse ci sarebbe stata se non avessi scoperto la causa del fallimento.* Ma cosa me ne faccio di una persona che mi cerca per dirmi che a lavoro ha fatto questo e quello oppure se è meglio che metta il rossetto rosso al posto di quello rosa o di come pulire l'interno di un auto? su questo non ho nulla da obiettare, non ci puo essere amicizia.. troppo comodo cercare una persona per le cose quotidiane e poi prendere il cazzo di un altro.. che sposato con prole e con moglie ignara di tutto questo trambusto.. Da questo punto di vista non ci sono scusanti, la mia mente già ha razionalizzato che non deve sentirla, per sentirsi dire che cosa? che ti cerca solo per le sue cose? e no cara.. hai voluto la bici, ora pedali. Anche se mi fa male. sì, fa male.



cvd.

troppo in embolo.
Passo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per arrivare a cosa credo sia chiaro , a me di sicuro.
> 
> La mia ultima citazione varia con avariato.


Sì. Di sicuro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> la mia espressione "è solo voglia di cazzo" era un modo per dire che forse si era stufata.. ma che ne so, se glielo chiedessi credete che risponderebbe a una domanda diretta? non credo e non è nel mio stile chiedere se fosse soddisfatta delle volte che le facevo girare le unghie al contrario dal piacere.
> non saprò mai questa risposta, perche se anche fosse cosi una donna lo rivelerebbe? se non si sentisse appagata lo direbbe oppure direbbe semplicemente non ti amo più?
> 
> per rispondere a una domanda di prima, no, non stiamo piu insieme, nè moralmente ne fisicamente. il cuscino a fianco è vuoto. e nè ci sentiamo perchè sarebbe una tortura per me. Averla come amica, me l'ha proposto.. ma dove c'è stato amore non puo esserci amicizia, forse ci sarebbe stata se non avessi scoperto la causa del fallimento. Ma cosa me ne faccio di una persona che mi cerca per dirmi che a lavoro ha fatto questo e quello oppure se è meglio che metta il rossetto rosso al posto di quello rosa o di come pulire l'interno di un auto? su questo non ho nulla da obiettare, non ci puo essere amicizia.. troppo comodo cercare una persona per le cose quotidiane e poi prendere il cazzo di un altro.. che sposato con prole e con moglie ignara di tutto questo trambusto.. Da questo punto di vista non ci sono scusanti, la mia mente già ha razionalizzato che non deve sentirla, per sentirsi dire che cosa? che ti cerca solo per le sue cose? e no cara.. hai voluto la bici, ora pedali. Anche se mi fa male. sì, fa male.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


certo che tu e Ultimo fareste proprio una bella coppia


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì. Di sicuro.



Basta andare a leggere il 3D titolato mha, la si evince tutto. Ciò che ho scritto ed affermato e le non rispettate condizioni, anzi da parte tua proprio il contrario, e se tutto non fosse chiaro ho anche scritto a farfalla che nel consigliare a tommy di menare avevo sbagliato. Ma i discorsi stavano negli istinti, cosa di cui tu pare essere immune, chissà se nel sesso ti liberi e ti sfoghi. Magari anche la rimani razionale.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare
> il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


Ok,abbiamo deciso di far sganasciare il pollaio per tutta la durata del carnevale.
Renditi conto che piu' insisti,piu' ti fai del male,piu' perdi tempo invano,piu' ti rendi ridicolo agli occhi di una per la quale sei importante come una cacca pestata col tacco 12,gradevole come una gomma da masticare pestata con l'altro e piacevole come infilare entrambi i tacchi nella grata dello sfogo d'aria della metropolitana.
Lascia perdere,secoli fa si prendeva un guanto e ci si trovava all'alba con due pistole in mano.
Ma non lo fa piu' nessuno,si rischiava di brutto per motivi risibili e della tua vendetta non gliene puo' fregare niente a chicchessia,tranne che allo psichiatra.
Hai perso gia' una quantita' di tempo inenarrabile,ed un giorno potresti svegliarti e darti del demente.
Ti faccio notare che ci sono oltre 3.500.000.000 di done su questo pianeta.
Shalom.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta andare a leggere il 3D titolato mha, la si evince tutto. Ciò che ho scritto ed affermato e le non rispettate condizioni, anzi da parte tua proprio il contrario, e se tutto non fosse chiaro ho anche scritto a farfalla che nel consigliare a tommy di menare avevo sbagliato. Ma i discorsi stavano negli istinti, cosa di cui tu pare essere immune, chissà se nel sesso ti liberi e ti sfoghi. Magari anche la rimani razionale.


Sì.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

e cosa dovrei dire o provare se fossi realmente innamorato? 

per tebe: troppo in embolo.. tu? io? non capisco

per annablume: salvare la relazione.. uhm si puo salvare? sarà come prima?

scusate ma sembra di parlare con veterani di tradimento, io non l'ho mai provato fino ad'ora e mai mi sono permesso di metter corna, quindi posso credere che nessuno muoia per un tradimento, ma è il percorso che si affronta che non è chiaro perchè c'è chi resta e chi fugge, chi fugge poi può darsi che si penta cosi come chi resta è possibile che rimpianga di non esser andato via.. chi puo dar torto o ragione?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì.


Azzo! vuoi vedere che nel sesso la razionalità svanisce e subentra l'istinto? di sicuro non quello della procreazione. O si?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, non ti ha rispettato, o meglio: non ha rispettato voi e la sua parola. Sì, ti ha mentito. Sì, ti ha ferito. Sì, dovresti accantonare accuratamente l'orgoglio, che, ferito o no, non è la chiave né la sostanza di un amore. Nemmeno di uno finito. Fa male, farà male, poi, pian piano, smetterà di sanguinare. E' dura ma non difficile, specie se non devi fare un lungo lavoro per salvare una relazione. La tua è finita, lasciala andare. Un giorno ti sveglierai e sarà tutto passato. Anche il dolore.


Io aggiungerei che prima smetta di concentrarsi sulla vendetta e sull'orgoglio ferito e prima passerà.




tommy ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei dire o provare se fossi realmente innamorato?
> 
> per tebe: troppo in embolo.. tu? io? non capisco
> 
> ...


L'aiuto che puoi trovare qua è lo sfogo. Troverai traditori, amanti, traditi o anche un mix di tutto.

Il fine è soffrire il meno possibile. Passare oltre alla coltre di merda che ti è arrivata e che, ora, per orgoglio, inizi a tirarti adosso te stesso. La vendetta lasciala alla cinematografia. Perchè l'unica vera vendetta è l'indifferenza.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare..
> il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


Ok allora visto che comunque lei se ne fotte ...sentiamo come vorresti  vendicarti ...
tanto per capire ....
la assilli con telefonate?
augurandogli una vita piena di sofferenze come la tua ?
le dai fuoco all'auto? 
le rapisci il cane ?
La aspetti sotto casa riempiendola di parolacce?


Dico questo perchè è successa la stessa cosa ad un amico e si è comportato così finendo poi agli arresti domiciliari per un anno...


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dico questo perchè è successa la stessa cosa ad un amico e si è comportato così finendo poi agli arresti domiciliari per un anno...


E quanti soldi ha dovuto sganciare fra avvocati e provvisionale per la parte lesa?
Quelle si che son botte....


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo! vuoi vedere che nel sesso la razionalità svanisce e subentra l'istinto? di sicuro non quello della procreazione. O si?


Sicuramente. Come hai detto tu, sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Come hai detto tu, sempre.



:up:Brava bimba.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei che prima smetta di concentrarsi sulla vendetta e sull'orgoglio ferito e prima passerà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verissimo


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

primo lo scopo del topic era quello un pò di sfogarmi e di sapere cosa ne pensavate della situazione, secondo quello di trovare una soluzione al mio quesito cioè di innescare quel meccanismo di ricompensa al mio dolore che ultimo ha ipotizzato e subito è stato annichilito da voi, che stava nell'istinto primordiale di riempire di botte l'amante.
Finora di commenti risolutivi a quello che io volevo sapere c'è stato solo questo che disapprovo per mancanza di durata. avrei preferito commenti tipo, potresti cercare di darle fuoco al motorino, oppure di mettere lassativi nella cocacola oppure mettere escrementi nelle scarpe.. ma comunque sono rimedi non utili al mio caso.
Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile.
Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.

esempio drastico, supponiamo che avessimo una figlia, è un esempio prendetelo come un esempio. Cerco in tutti i modi di metterla in mezzo convincendola che la madre ha fatto questo errore e che, visto che io rimengo segnato, perchè sfido chiunque a dire che un tradimento lo si dimentichi anche dopo 20 anni, è una poco di buono perche le persone vanno trattate con rispetto. Se mia figlia è abbastanza matura si convincerà che il comportamento di sua madre è errato e allora la mia vendetta non sta nel fatto che la figlia riconosce che la madre ha sbagliato ma nelle conseguenze che mia figlia stessa adotterà nei confronti di sua madre. è questo che dico uno schiaffo morale forte. Poco mi frega di metterle fuoco al motorino o di schiaffeggiare lui. 

inoltre, se devo mettere fine al matrimonio dell'amante della mia ex, credete che ci sia qualche problema per me? è che poi risulta essere controproducente, magari molla moglie e prole e rimane con la mia ex, oppure fa il cane bastonato e torna tra le braccia della moglie.. io questo non lo posso sapere.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E quanti soldi ha dovuto sganciare fra avvocati e provvisionale per la parte lesa?
> Quelle si che son botte....



alla fine della fiera...
ne è valsa la pena?

ha conquistato qualcosa?
ha vinto un premio?
vive meglio?
è felice?


credo niente di tutto questo..
quindi perchè cazzo sprecare energie e anche soldi eventualmente


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, come si dice qui...
> 
> "il cazzo piace a tutte" :mrgreen:


come dissi allora

quasi:mrgreen:


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

posso farlo, si posso farlo, ho da perdere qualcosa? che ci guadagno? nulla ma se intervengo e ottengo l'effetto sperato la mia ex si ritrova sola.
Non sò, è tutto cosi incerto, non riesco a trovar pace, solo architettando queste cose lascio posto alla rabbia e allo sconforto. 

nell'esempio che ho fatto, le conseguenze che vorrei dall'intervento di mia figlia in questo caso sono l'indifferenza per la madre. Ecco che il mio dolore è bloccato in parte, non avrò piu la mia ex ma adesso ti becchi anche la disapprovazione di tua figlia. Ecco che il dolore si paga. Allora si che posso ripartire da zero.

Può esserci un barlume di giustizia?


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> primo lo scopo del topic era quello un pò di sfogarmi e di sapere cosa ne pensavate della situazione, secondo quello di trovare una soluzione al mio quesito cioè di innescare quel meccanismo di ricompensa al mio dolore che ultimo ha ipotizzato e subito è stato annichilito da voi, che stava nell'istinto primordiale di riempire di botte l'amante.
> Finora di commenti risolutivi a quello che io volevo sapere c'è stato solo questo che disapprovo per mancanza di durata. avrei preferito commenti tipo, potresti cercare di darle fuoco al motorino, oppure di mettere lassativi nella cocacola oppure mettere escrementi nelle scarpe.. ma comunque sono rimedi non utili al mio caso.
> Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile.
> Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.
> ...


Se tu avessi 12 anni potrebbe anche starci,ma le risate delle galline mi stanno facendo diventare sordo.
Grazie al cielo non avete figli,e la  ricompensa per te alla fine della faccenda e' che dovresti avanzare,come un massone che avanza di un gradino invece di scendere.
Se aveste figli diresti "La mamma e' una puttana ed io sono un povero becco!!!"....ma sai che risate si farebbero?
Dai,ti faresti considerare come un povero deficiente.
E poi vorresti far divorziare l'amante,ma hai paura che poi si trombi a vita la tua ex?  :rotfl:

Dai,e' ora di crescere.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla fine della fiera...
> ne è valsa la pena?
> 
> ha conquistato qualcosa?
> ...


Son 22 pagine che lo ripeto....  :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> primo lo scopo del topic era quello un pò di sfogarmi e di sapere cosa ne pensavate della situazione, secondo quello di trovare una soluzione al mio quesito cioè di innescare quel meccanismo di ricompensa al mio dolore che ultimo ha ipotizzato e subito è stato annichilito da voi, che stava nell'istinto primordiale di riempire di botte l'amante.
> Finora di commenti risolutivi a quello che io volevo sapere c'è stato solo questo che disapprovo per mancanza di durata. avrei preferito commenti tipo, potresti cercare di darle fuoco al motorino, oppure di mettere lassativi nella cocacola oppure mettere escrementi nelle scarpe.. ma comunque sono rimedi non utili al mio caso.
> Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile.
> Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.
> ...






Un consiglio.....Non farlo mai un figlio se pensi di coinvolgerlo in questo modo.
Se sei entrato qui per cercare il modo di far del male alla tua compagna  io credo tu sia nel forum sbagliato. Prova in bastardi.it o similari


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> posso farlo, si posso farlo, ho da perdere qualcosa? che ci guadagno? nulla ma se intervengo e ottengo l'effetto sperato la mia ex si ritrova sola.
> Non sò, è tutto cosi incerto, non riesco a trovar pace, solo architettando queste cose lascio posto alla rabbia e allo sconforto.
> 
> nell'esempio che ho fatto, le conseguenze che vorrei dall'intervento di mia figlia in questo caso sono l'indifferenza per la madre. Ecco che il mio dolore è bloccato in parte, non avrò piu la mia ex ma adesso ti becchi anche la disapprovazione di tua figlia. Ecco che il dolore si paga. Allora si che posso ripartire da zero.
> ...


Basta con 'ste cazzate,per favore.
Spremiti l'uccello,che cosi' il sangue torna nel cervello.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> posso farlo, si posso farlo, ho da perdere qualcosa? che ci guadagno? nulla ma se intervengo e ottengo l'effetto sperato la mia ex si ritrova sola.
> Non sò, è tutto cosi incerto, non riesco a trovar pace, solo architettando queste cose lascio posto alla rabbia e allo sconforto.
> 
> nell'esempio che ho fatto, le conseguenze che vorrei dall'intervento di mia figlia in questo caso sono l'indifferenza per la madre. Ecco che il mio dolore è bloccato in parte, non avrò piu la mia ex ma adesso ti becchi anche la disapprovazione di tua figlia. Ecco che il dolore si paga. Allora si che posso ripartire da zero.
> ...


La tua ex è stata stronza con te. Non è una stronza in generale, ti è chiaro? 
Dategli la mail di Daniele questi due sono uguali uguali


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E poi vorresti far divorziare l'amante,ma hai paura che poi si trombi a vita la tua ex?  :rotfl:
> 
> Dai,e' ora di crescere.


può darsi che se la trombi in eterno, sembra che abbia scoperto l'acqua calda incontrando questo qui. ma non ho la sfera di cristallo per sapere quale sarà il suo comportamento. Non sò se vuole combinarci qualcosa nella vita ne se sia solo sesso.
inoltre che ne so se è giusto il tuo o il mio comportamento?


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

non è una stronza in generale ok.

è riduttivo pensare che però ho solo come soluzione quella di mettere una pietra sopra e stop. ripeto non mi darà di nuovo lei qualsiasi comportamento io abbia. però dire che devo semplicemente dire pazienza e pensare a me stesso non ci sto proprio.

ecco perche cerco alternative, che poi si chiamino vendetta poco importa. vorrei solo che lei se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. *A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile*.
> Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.


Io sono stata tradita più che tradita, da un uomo col quale vivevo da 9 anni 9 e che sostenevo da almeno 7 perché stava male. Me ne sono andata, non prendendo nemmeno le cose. Non l'ho sputtanato, non gli ho fatto il deserto intorno, non l'ho "punito" in alcun modo. Nessuna vendetta, nessuna rivalsa. Sono stata male, malissimo. Poi ho smesso di starci male. Quando dico è dura ma non difficile, intendo letteralmente. Se non devi ricostruire (cosa sì difficile, quella) non è difficile. Fa solo un male bestia. Ma non si muore.

Il resto non lo capisco, né questo desiderio mortifero di rivalsa, né l'esempio della figlia. Secondo me ha ragione CM, quando dice che un tradimento non riassume la persona. Non è necessariamente una merda perché ha fatto un errore, seppur grave. Finisco col dire ciò che alcuni ti hanno detto: non hai diritto ad alcun risarcimento, nella vita questi diritti morali non si hanno, e prendertelo con la forza non ti aiuterà. Per come la vedo io, è solo un atto meschino che, al limite, se dovesse sortire il risultato che speri porterà ad *imbruttire* la *sua* *vita* *non abbellendo di certo la tua*. Morte su morte, zero su zero. Al posto tuo, io non mi piacerei. E questo mi importerebbe più del resto. Mi sono state fatte delle carognate, non ho ripagato con la stessa moneta. Oggi, mi specchio e mi riconosco. Ho ancora lo sguardo pulito, ne sono fiera.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> primo lo scopo del topic era quello un pò di sfogarmi e di sapere cosa ne pensavate della situazione, secondo quello di trovare una soluzione al mio quesito cioè di innescare quel meccanismo di ricompensa al mio dolore che ultimo ha ipotizzato e subito è stato annichilito da voi, che stava nell'istinto primordiale di riempire di botte l'amante.
> Finora di commenti risolutivi a quello che io volevo sapere c'è stato solo questo che disapprovo per mancanza di durata. avrei preferito commenti tipo, potresti cercare di darle fuoco al motorino, oppure di mettere lassativi nella cocacola oppure mettere escrementi nelle scarpe.. ma comunque sono rimedi non utili al mio caso.
> Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile.
> Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.
> ...


meno male che non hai una figlia! la faresti pagare a lei che sarebbe innocente.

Senza offese ma è ora di crescere.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non è una stronza in generale ok.
> 
> è riduttivo pensare che però ho solo come soluzione quella di mettere una pietra sopra e stop. ripeto non mi darà di nuovo lei qualsiasi comportamento io abbia. però dire che devo semplicemente dire pazienza e pensare a me stesso non ci sto proprio.
> 
> ecco perche cerco alternative, che poi si chiamino vendetta poco importa. vorrei solo che lei se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.


se vuoi veramente punirla, dille di leggere la roba che scrivi questo 3D Sono certo, che si sentirà molto in colpa per averti ridotto cosi'


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> può darsi che se la trombi in eterno, sembra che abbia scoperto l'acqua calda incontrando questo qui. ma non ho la sfera di cristallo per sapere quale sarà il suo comportamento. Non sò se vuole combinarci qualcosa nella vita ne se sia solo sesso.
> Non te ne frega un cazzo di cosa combinera' da oggi in poi,niente piu' vi lega,non sono piu' affari tuoi.
> Te lo vuoi ficcare in testa?
> inoltre che ne so se è giusto il tuo o il mio comportamento?


Lei non c'e' piu',da un mese ormai,e per sempre.
Finiscila di frignare,tira fuori il ciuccio dalla bocca e rimboccati le maniche.
Spingi la frizione,metti in prima e riparti.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita più che tradita, da un uomo col quale vivevo da 9 anni 9 e che sostenevo da almeno 7 perché stava male. Me ne sono andata, non prendendo nemmeno le cose. Non l'ho sputtanato, non gli ho fatto il deserto intorno, non l'ho "punito" in alcun modo. Nessuna vendetta, nessuna rivalsa. Sono stata male, malissimo. Poi ho smesso di starci male. Quando dico è dura ma nn difficile, intendo letteralmente. Se non devo ricostruire (cosa sì difficile, quella) non è difficile. Fa solo un male bestia. Ma non si muore.
> 
> Il resto non lo capisco, né questo desiderio mortifero di rivalsa, né l'esempio della figlia. Secondo me ha ragione CM, quando dice che un tradimento non riassume la persona. Non è necessariamente una merda perché ha fatto un errore, seppur grave. Finisco col dire ciò che alcuni ti hanno detto: non hai diritto ad alcun risarcimento, nella vita questi diritti morali non si hanno, e prendertelo con la forza non ti aiuterà. Per come la vedo io, è solo un atto meschino che, al limite, se dovesse sortire il risultato che speri porterà ad *imbruttire* la *sua* *vita* *non abbellendo di certo la tua*. Morte su morte, zero su zero. Al posto tuo, io non mi piacerei. E questo mi importerebbe più del resto. Mi sono state fatte delle carognate, non ho ripagato con la stessa moneta. Oggi, mi specchio e mi riconosco. Ho ancora lo sguardo pulito, ne sono fiera.


voilà


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> vorrei solo che lei se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.


Piu' frigni come un bimbetto piagnucoloso,piu' affonderai perdendo anche quel minimo di considerazione che lei avra' di te.
Cosi' fra 10 anni lei si ricordera' di quel poveretto che pensava d'essere ancora in quarta elementare.
Smettila,o finirai per essere *patetico* ai suoi occhi,altro che sentirsi in colpa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se vuoi veramente punirla, dille di leggere la roba che scrivi questo 3D Sono certo, che si sentirà molto in colpa per averti ridotto cosi'


Quoto


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se vuoi veramente punirla, dille di leggere la roba che scrivi questo 3D Sono certo, che si sentirà molto in colpa per averti ridotto cosi'


Si metterebbe a ridere.
E penserebbe "Quanto ho fatto bene a mollare 'sto poveretto".


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non è una stronza in generale ok.
> 
> è riduttivo pensare che però ho solo come soluzione quella di mettere una pietra sopra e stop. ripeto non mi darà di nuovo lei qualsiasi comportamento io abbia. però dire che devo semplicemente dire pazienza e pensare a me stesso non ci sto proprio.
> 
> ecco perche cerco alternative, che poi si chiamino vendetta poco importa. vorrei solo che lei se ne renda conto del male che ha fatto.



chi ti dice che non se ne renda conto...?
è triste non essere più amati, essere stati traditi...certo...
ma non credere che sia meno dura non amare più qualcuno che ti ama ancora...

è stat sincera non ti ama più..
poteva continuare a star con te e trombarsi l'altro...
ha mensso un punto a quella che poteva essere una sofferenza maggiore...

che poi..
che l'altro se ne renda conto o meno...a cosa serve?


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> primo lo scopo del topic era quello un pò di sfogarmi e di sapere cosa ne pensavate della situazione, secondo quello di trovare una soluzione al mio quesito cioè di innescare quel meccanismo di ricompensa al mio dolore che ultimo ha ipotizzato e subito è stato annichilito da voi, che stava nell'istinto primordiale di riempire di botte l'amante.
> Finora di commenti risolutivi a quello che io volevo sapere c'è stato solo questo che disapprovo per mancanza di durata. avrei preferito commenti tipo, potresti cercare di darle fuoco al motorino, oppure di mettere lassativi nella cocacola oppure mettere escrementi nelle scarpe.. ma comunque sono rimedi non utili al mio caso.
> Sta di fatto che condivido il ragionamento secondo cui il tempo può lenire il dolore ma è anche vero cosa che ripeto in ogni mio intervento, che non posso dire pazienza, stop. ripartiamo. A parole è facile. Senza cuore è facile.
> Prima metto da parte l'orgoglio meglio è, ok ma non sono a posto con me stesso.
> ...



madonna. santa.



Comincio a capire qualcosa di più. Delle motivazioni di lei intendo.
Con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore Tommy, davvero.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.

avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> ci fosse il pulsante on/off per i dolore lo avrei già premuto non trovi?



C'e' il pulsante.
E prima lo premi,meglio e'.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.

avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.

Sapete tutti che non è facile, e i pensieri sono sempre lì. Come sarà domani non saprei, certo è che se nessuno mi aiuta, non uscirò da questo tunnel se non col tempo. Nel frattempo aspetto che passino i giorni.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.
> 
> avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.


Piantala di pensarla,lei e' andata a fare uno stage su Marte.
Fra 700 anni torna.
Fino ad allora non sono cazzi tuoi.
Dopo di allora,nemmeno.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.
> 
> avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.
> 
> Sapete tutti che non è facile, e i pensieri sono sempre lì. Come sarà domani non saprei, certo è che se nessuno mi aiuta, non uscirò da questo tunnel se non col tempo. Nel frattempo aspetto che passino i giorni.


l'unico consiglio è di pensare ad altro appena pensi a lei. Appena ti viene in mente lei, ti forzi a pensare ad altro. Devi uscirne


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna. santa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come sei dura, in fondo voleva solo causare danni piscologici gravi e permanenti su una ipotetica figlia onde punire la mamma.


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come sei dura, in fondo voleva solo causare danni piscologici gravi e permanenti su una ipotetica figlia onde punire la mamma.


Era semplicemente un esempio, ma è stato travisato.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Sapete tutti che non è facile, e i pensieri sono sempre lì. Come sarà domani non saprei, certo è che se nessuno mi aiuta, non uscirò da questo tunnel se non col tempo. Nel frattempo aspetto che passino i giorni.


Avrai delle passioni e degli hobby,no?
Adottare un trovatello al canile,fare una gita in un paesino in montagna dove non sei mai stato,truccare il cinquantino in modo che faccia i 120 all'ora come avresti voluto a 14 anni ma non avevi i soldi.....qualsiasi cosa,fare la popo' nascosto dietro l'aiuola del parco pubblico,tagliarti le unghie dei piedi sull'autobus,scoreggiare in ascensore dopo una scorpacciata di legumi...tutto e' piu' proficuo e nobile che perder tempo e fegato dietro una donna  :sonar:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.
> 
> avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.
> 
> Sapete tutti che non è facile, e i pensieri sono sempre lì. Come sarà domani non saprei, certo è che se nessuno mi aiuta, non uscirò da questo tunnel se non col tempo. Nel frattempo aspetto che passino i giorni.


Intanto, il lutto non si può accelerare, non sei una macchina. E' morto qualcosa di grande, è sano piangerlo. E' persino giusto. Poi, fai delle cose. Piscina. Palestra. Giri. Lavora e lavora, male non ti fa. Impara a fare fotografie. O vai al cinema regolarmente. O fai un corso di tango inlove. Insomma, prima rispetta il tuo dolore e poi, appena ti lascia respirare, gambe in spalla, fai delle cose. Fai tante cose. Piano piano la salita sarà meno èrta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no il modo in cui ha gestito la cosa, dalla presa per il culo del tradimento al tradimento stesso. L'amore puo finire ma io sono sempre una persona che deve essere trattata con rispetto. Mi ha forse rispettato? si il mio orgoglio è ferito.. devo semplicemente dire pazienza troverò altro da fare? è su questo punto il dibattito.. con il mio ragionamento spingo per trovare un appagamento al mio malessere che mi sta portando a pensare cose che mai avrei voluto pensare..
> il mio è una conseguenza al suo comportasmento. Se anche non ci guadagnassi nulla, avrei qualcosa da perdere? se non torna (cosa che vorrei e non vorrei allo stesso tempo per scissione tra cuore e ragione) che cosa avrei da perdere nella vendetta? che poi vendetta.. se non mi ama piu la vendetta non sortisce l'effetto sperato, perche il suo cuore se ne fotte allegramente..


No, non ti ha rispettato. Ed è anche finito l'amore. E mi dispiace per te. 
Ma starai meglio solo quando metterai le tue energie nello stare meglio.
Secondo te... i suoi genitori le vorranno meno bene dopo che tu avrai raccontato loro il vero motivo per cui ti ha lasciato? Nella migliore delle ipotesi, ovvero che lei non ti smentisca e loro credano a te... diranno che ha fatto una cazzata. A prendersi una sbandata per uno sposato, dico... ma si diranno anche meglio così, che ti sei resa conto che non lo amavi più adesso... Le storie finiscono... alcune male... altre peggio. La tua è finita male, peggio di così, credimi, ne finiscono tante. Ma il dolore che senti tu è unico per te, ed enorme, ed è  normale che lo sia... ma non troverai sollievo ferendo altri... farai solo la figura di quello che non è riuscito neppure a tenersi per sè gli affari suoi.
Lo so che sentirsi dire 'non ti amo più' è dura... ma anche dirlo non è uno scherzo.


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> visto che ci sono persone che consigliano in questo modo, mi sento di seguirle. consiglio finale quindi cercare di andare avanti nonostante la batosta. è difficile.
> 
> avete qualche altro consiglio da darmi? su come gestire il dolore.


sorry, ma il dolore te lo devi vivere. prima lo affronti prima passa, fa parte della vita, non puoi evitarlo.
è come un lutto
i primi tempi non avrai voglia di far nulla o se ti dedicherai a mille cose per non pensare non funzionerà, però provaci. 
cerca di stare con gli amici anche se non ti va e se quando sei solo ti viene voglia di urlare e piangere, FALLO


----------



## massinfedele (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Era semplicemente un esempio, ma è stato travisato.


era un esempio che esprime il tuo disagio.

Il fatto è che lei ti ha fatto una brutta cosa. Ora, ciò in primo luogo vuol dire che è una persona che, in determinate condizioni, fa una brutta cosa. Era tuo diritto, alla luce di questi elementi, liberarti di lei. Il problema è che ti ha lasciato lei. Questo ti ha lasciato, come si suol dire "cornuto e mazziato".  Orbene, questa situazione non giustifica una punizione. L'unica punizione era lasciarla, ma lo ha fatto lei. E tu ci soffri, e da quel che scrivi se tornasse forse la riprenderesti pure.

Prova a dimenticare. Fai altro. E' l'unica cosa sensata che puoi fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> sorry, ma il dolore te lo devi vivere. prima lo affronti prima passa, fa parte della vita, non puoi evitarlo.
> è come un lutto
> i primi tempi non avrai voglia di far nulla o se ti dedicherai a mille cose per non pensare non funzionerà, però provaci.
> cerca di stare con gli amici anche se non ti va e se quando sei solo ti viene voglia di urlare e piangere, FALLO


Bravo. Urla tanto. Ma fai anche sport se puoi. Benedette endorfine...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravo. Urla tanto. Ma fai anche sport se puoi. Benedette endorfine...




la via crucis del post tradimento



:sbatti:

:fumo:
:voodoo:
:bere::canna:

:mexican:

:rasoio::coglione:

:rock:



grosso modo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la via crucis del post tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grande!!!!! :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: ed è grossomodo vero, dettaglio più dettaglio meno!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande!!!!! :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: ed è grossomodo vero, dettaglio più dettaglio meno!




mi sono scordata questa....
beh non credo sia il caso di aggiungerla...:kick:

:rotfl:

:spesa:questo invece è stato il mio scacciapensieri, la carta che tengo in mano non è mia...:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

ANNUCCIA :umile:


----------



## tommy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono scordata questa....
> beh non credo sia il caso di aggiungerla...:kick:


con lui? ultimo dammi una mano...

scherzo. domani sarà un altro giorno, ma la mattina è piu dura. In genere questo periodo post corna quanto dura?


----------



## oceansize (17 Gennaio 2013)

scusa mi son persa, da quanto è successo?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> con lui? ultimo dammi una mano...
> 
> scherzo. domani sarà un altro giorno, ma la mattina è piu dura. In genere questo periodo post corna quanto dura?



dipende da te tesoro mio...
da quanto VUOI che duri.

può durare tentissimo come anche poco.

io credevo di non farcela...
ero una pazza isterica,
ma poi mi sono resa conto che NON MI PIACEVO.

sarà dura certo, il dolore ti prende, ti attraversa e poi si rompe io coglioni di ster con te se non gli dai più retta


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono scordata questa....
> beh non credo sia il caso di aggiungerla...:kick:
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...



qualcuno dia un verde per me ad annuccia.
Lo pago


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> qualcuno dia un verde per me ad annuccia.
> Lo pago



quanto?


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> qualcuno dia un verde per me ad annuccia.
> Lo pago


non posso ancora ...
Ha una scadenza questa offerta?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> approfondisci testa e cuore.
> 
> per me cuore sta per sentimento-innamoramento e testa per razionalità, ragione
> 
> cosa intendi per stare nella tua mente?


Quando fai un'ossessione di lei.
Quando questa mania che hai di lei, ti impedisce di avere la mente sgombra.

Mi spiace, ma io 
se mi innamoro
mi innamoro con la testa più che con il cuore.

Mi sono innamorato di te perchè tu possiedi queste qualità qui.

Ma ovvio da adolescente non era così.

Per me conoscere una donna e stare con lei...
Insomma, io me ne infischio dei sentimenti, 
mi ci lavo il culo con i sentimenti,
sono solo moti spontanei dell'animo.
E.M.O.Z.I.O.N.I.

Per me conoscere e quindi amare 
è gustare giorno per giorno 
le tue bellissime qualità
e avere sempre altrettanti motivi
per cui
io ti detesto.

Direi che l'amore nel tempo, o l'affetto, è quella forza che mi impedisce
di mandarti a cagare ad ogni piè sospinto, no?

L'amore è quella forza che mi fa accennare ad un timido sorriso, 
quando vorrei solo spaccarti la testa...per quanto sai essere cretina alle volte...

L'amore è quella forza
che ti fa mantenere curiosità verso l'altro
Costanza
Temperanza
Cazzo generosità
Carità
Pazienza
Mansuetudine
Grandezza d'animo.

Ecco l'amore è fiducia
e consapevolezza che se anche tu sprecassi anni a ripeterle e a tentare di insegnarle come si carica una lavastoviglie, e lei non impara, tuttavia è una donna intelligente, capisci?

L'amore è quella forza che ti fa dire,
Poverina si è dimenticata, capita...ma lei di sicuro non è una smemorata...

Del resto diciamocelo ragazzi
Le persone che vivono in coppia
sanno che i dispettucci sono ordinaria amministrazione no?

Spiegatemi, porco cazzo, perchè in 18 anni di matrimonio...
LEi mi deve sempre parlare di cose molto importanti ( che poi puntualmente si rivelano cagate del tipo fammi 20 fotocopie), quando vede che sei superimpegnatissimo in qualcosa.

Però mi ama eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che intendi? c'è possesso... mi sento di dire si, c'è possesso, nella misura in cui una persona tiene all'altra e la vuole per sè ma non tale da essere un attaccamento morboso, una gelosia errata, un impedire che non esca se non con me.
> Ha sempre avuto carta bianca, perchè? perche in amore ci si fida, forse perchè io non avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto lei da cui penso che neanche la sua mente fosse in grado di pensare uno squilibrio del genere..
> 
> poi ritorno a dire, cause interne della coppia che si sfascia. OK, ci sta pure, ma prima me ne parli dei nostri problemi, troviamo una soluzione, non ti va bene, mi lasci. POI e sottolineo POI fai il cazzo che ti pare non mesi di sotterfugi, bugie, disegni per tenere sia me che lui a bada, due cazzi in bocca (mod è permesso questo linguaggio? se no potete anche dirmelo) e famiglie tenute all'oscuro


Uhm...dai...
Se chiediamo a lei...
SIcuramente la carta sembra bianca
Ma come sempre è scritta con succo di limone...
Basta annerirla con una candela...e si vede ciò che è scritto...

In genere c'è scritto questo...
Ti lascio fare tutto quello che vuoi, purchè tu non mi lasci.


----------



## devastata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Proprio ieri ho risposto a devastata che se lei preferisce stare al palo e farsi pisciare sulla gamba dal primo canide che passa libera di farla.
io preferisco broccolare il padrone che mi diverto di più. Se mi va.


Tebe, mi è sfuggita la tua risposta, ora la cerco, al momento non la capisco, poi caso  mai ti chiederò spiegazioni.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Proprio ieri ho risposto a devastata che se lei preferisce stare al palo e farsi pisciare sulla gamba dal primo canide che passa libera di farla.
> io preferisco broccolare il padrone che mi diverto di più. Se mi va.
> 
> 
> Tebe, mi è sfuggita la tua risposta, ora la cerco, al momento non la capisco, poi caso  mai ti chiederò spiegazioni.



era uno sprono. Se leggi capirai. quella era solo la parte finale. Sono molto figurativa


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> era uno sprono. Se leggi capirai. quella era solo la parte finale. Sono molto figurativa



Dimmi solo dove?  NON riesco a trovarla, mi perdo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dimmi solo dove?  NON riesco a trovarla, mi perdo.



te lo linko, un attimo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

qui, nei commenti

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/1109-E-Mattia-scrisse/page2#comments


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> qui, nei commenti
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/1109-E-Mattia-scrisse/page2#comments



Grazie Tebe, ho capito cosa intendi, non è facile comunque uscirne bene, tu sei rimasta con Mattia, io non credo di riuscire a vivere serenamente se resto con mio marito, il resto è incognita e timore di soffrire in ogni caso, il problema è capire cosa è meglio per me.


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Come hai detto tu il perdono o arriva o non arriva.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe, ho capito cosa intendi, non è facile comunque uscirne bene, tu sei rimasta con Mattia, io non credo di riuscire a vivere serenamente se resto con mio marito, il resto è incognita e timore di soffrire in ogni caso, il problema è capire cosa è meglio *per me*.


è il punto.
Il per te, non riesci ancora a viverlo.
Capisco che sia anche una questione di età. Io stessa non ho "più" voglia di fare certe cose, è normale.
Poi di base tu non sembri certo con i miei percorsi mentali e indubbiamente il tuo mondo è stato completamente distrutto.
Quello che avevi. Quello che  vivevi. Ma soprattutto quello che   volevi.

la paura è una merda, quella dell'incognito basta saperla tenere un pò a bada. O andare da Otelma.

Il soffrire in ogni caso. Senti...faccio la biblica rispolverando i miei studi teologici.
Siamo qui per soffrire. Per espiare il peccato originale che quella figa allegra di Eva ci ha piazzato addosso.
Senza manco scoparsi il serpente, che secondo me le avrebbe dato grandi soddisfazioni.
Adamo come trombatore paradisiaco non si può leggere.
Un tordo mai visto.

Quindi partendo dall'assunto assolutamente dogmatico che siano nati e dobbiamo vivere per soffrire, mettiti il cuore in pace.
Si. Soffrirai comunque.
Soffrirai quando un mattino deciderai di fare I valiginI a quello che vive con te.
Soffrirai per qualche mese per le mancanze delle abitudini, dei gesti, delle parole.
Poi comincerai a soffrire sempre meno. E allora ti metterai un cilicio sulla coscia come la binetti, perchè cazzo.
SI DEVE SOFFRIRE!
Ti iscriverai all università della terza età mrgreen, al circolo anziani (con Minerva:mrgreen::mrgreen dove imparerai a ballare il tango. Sempre con il cilicio alla coscia ovviamente, che ti taglia le carni.
Poi ti iscriverai ad un corso di cucina, pasticceria francese, dove lo chef sarà  un uomo decisamente...mmmmhhhh.
A quel punto regalerai il cilicio al tuo ex marito, che come un barbone dopo essere stato gentilmente accompagnato alla porta, stazionerà 24 ore su 24 fuori dalla porta della sua ex casa, pregandoti di riprenderlo.

A dimenticavo.
Tutto questo sempre soffrendo. Tanto. E con mille timori.

Continuo?


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*tebe*

sei fantastica. :up:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è il punto.
> Il per te, non riesci ancora a viverlo.
> Capisco che sia anche una questione di età. Io stessa non ho "più" voglia di fare certe cose, è normale.
> Poi di base tu non sembri certo con i miei percorsi mentali e indubbiamente il tuo mondo è stato completamente distrutto.
> ...




quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la via crucis del post tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente formidabile 
verde


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente formidabile
> verde


grazie madame


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la via crucis del post tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai le emoticon furono usate in modo migliore. :up:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mai le emoticon furono usate in modo migliore. :up:



stavo pensando di fare una stampa e appenderla in salotto....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, da donna ti dico che il tipo che mi mette la mano sul culo me lo sistemo da sola, e poi insulto, e non poco, il mio fidanz o compagno perché ha osato sostituirsi a me e l'ha fatto in modo violento. Io con uno così, a occhio, direi che proprio non ci voglio stare.



In esternazioni come la tua, la mia dovrebbe rasentare indignazione pura, per me è inconcepibile che la mia donna possa difendersi da sola in situazioni imbarazzanti e talvolta davvero serie, è una mia concezione mentale, come quella che tu hai, ma io scrivendo cerco di capire i perchè di certi tuoi atteggiamenti mentali, non mi indigno, fanno parte di te e della tua vita, non della mia, posso soltanto esprimere la mia. 

Un uomo a parere mio e senza nulla togliere alla donna si mette in mezzo a priori per difenderla. Ma ripeto fa parte del mio carattere del mio essere, e soltanto e solo di me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In esternazioni come la tua, la mia dovrebbe rasentare indignazione pura, per me è inconcepibile che la mia donna possa difendersi da sola in situazioni imbarazzanti e talvolta davvero serie, è una mia concezione mentale, come quella che tu hai, ma io scrivendo cerco di capire i perchè di certi tuoi atteggiamenti mentali, non mi indigno, fanno parte di te e della tua vita, non della mia, posso soltanto esprimere la mia.
> 
> Un uomo a parere mio e senza nulla togliere alla donna si mette in mezzo a priori per difenderla. Ma ripeto fa parte del mio carattere del mio essere, e soltanto e solo di me.


Quindi tu e AnnaBlume non vi potete fidanzare. Altrimenti finisce a sciarra tutti i giorni. Ho detto. AUGH.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi tu e AnnaBlume non vi potete fidanzare. Altrimenti finisce a sciarra tutti i giorni. Ho detto. AUGH.



Dopo la sciarra si fa sempre l'amore. 
























































Minchia io e lei coppia? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bello gli insegnerei un po di itagliano decente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dopo la sciarra si fa sempre l'amore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dalle mie parti si dice che chi disprezza compra... ... ma mi sa che siete troppo diversi davvero. Tu troppo pigro per lei, lei troppo indipendente per te. Poi sicuro che dopo la sciarra si fa sempre l'amore? o dopo la sciarratina? c'è sciarra e sciarra...


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2013)

adoro annablume;ragazza del futuro , cosmopolita e indipendente .
detto questo per me nell'amore  il *mio *uomo, la *mia *donna, sono *tua *i pronomi non sono possessivi ma passionali.
almeno io sento così...pronome passionale .
mi appartiene perché sceglie autonomamente di farlo e viceversa.
questo certo non vuol dire che debba "difendermi" , sa che sono in grado di farlo da sola...ma..è una protezione reciproca .


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Grazie Tebe. Condivido tutto, tornassi indietro adotterei  la tua filosofia  di diversamente fedele, che avevi abbandonato per poi ritrovarti. come me, tradita, molto più facile adottarla quando si è giovani e belle,  sicuramente fa soffrire meno. 

Ora devo solo decidere quando preparare i ValiginI.

E' vero, l'età nel mio caso è un freno a meno, spero si rompa.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*qualche tempo fa* toccai, con delicatezza e nello stesso tempo ardore, il culo ad una signora che era in fila prima di me alla cassa del supermercato: questa dopo essersi compiaciuta, si voltò e mi disse: "nessuno mi aveva mai fatto un complimento simile", e tornò a svuotare il carrello.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro annablume;ragazza del futuro , cosmopolita e indipendente .
> detto questo per me nell'amore  il *mio *uomo, la *mia *donna, sono *tua *i pronomi non sono possessivi ma passionali.
> almeno io sento così...pronome passionale .
> mi appartiene perché sceglie autonomamente di farlo e viceversa.
> questo certo non vuol dire che debba "difendermi" , sa che sono in grado di farlo da sola...ma..è una protezione reciproca .



Come non essere d'accordo con quello che scrivi? Ma tutto questo dovrebbe essere fatto con parsimonia, con rispetto per l'altro sesso, direi anche con delicatezza vista l'evoluzione di cui stiamo parlando. 

D'altronde cara Minerva non stupitevi se qualche uomo si permette alcune cose, l'evoluzione porta anche altro, e spesso quest'altro fa perdere qualcosa alla donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con quello che scrivi? Ma tutto questo dovrebbe essere fatto con parsimonia, con rispetto per l'altro sesso, direi anche con delicatezza vista l'evoluzione di cui stiamo parlando.
> 
> D'altronde cara Minerva non stupitevi se qualche uomo si permette alcune cose, l'evoluzione porta anche altro, e spesso quest'altro *fa perdere qualcosa alla donna.*


I peli superflui?


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con quello che scrivi? Ma tutto questo dovrebbe essere fatto con parsimonia, con rispetto per l'altro sesso, direi anche con delicatezza vista l'evoluzione di cui stiamo parlando.
> 
> D'altronde cara Minerva non stupitevi se qualche uomo si permette alcune cose, l'evoluzione porta anche altro, e spesso quest'altro fa perdere qualcosa alla donna.


parli forse di femminilità, pudore, o cos'altro.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I peli superflui?


quali sarebbero quelli necessari.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I peli superflui?



:mrgreen: te piaciss!! mo sappiamo che sei pelosa:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> parli forse di femminilità, pudore, o cos'altro.


Parlo di un po tutto, ed a dirti la verità parlo anche di quelle esternazioni che di solito ha J and bì con le donne, totale assenza di educazione, rispetto per quell'essere così dolce e particolare che è la donna.

 E si femminilità, pudore, e quel velo di magnificenza che è dentro loro, ho esagerato con magnificenza ? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (18 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro annablume;ragazza del futuro , cosmopolita e indipendente .
> detto questo per me nell'amore  il *mio *uomo, la *mia *donna, sono *tua *i pronomi non sono possessivi ma passionali.
> almeno io sento così...pronome passionale .
> mi appartiene perché sceglie autonomamente di farlo e viceversa.
> questo certo non vuol dire che debba "difendermi" , sa che sono in grado di farlo da sola...ma..è una protezione reciproca .



brava Minerva
amore e passione:up:
tra l'altro ho scoperto ascoltando un'intervista alla Montalcini che la passione nasce dalla parte razionale del cervello, mentre l'emozione no


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlo di un po tutto, ed a dirti la verità parlo anche di quelle esternazioni che di solito ha J and bì con le donne, totale assenza di educazione, rispetto per quell'essere così dolce e particolare che è la donna.
> 
> E si femminilità, pudore, e quel velo di magnificenza che è dentro loro, ho esagerato con magnificenza ? :mrgreen:


già ca cettune hanno a tiesta pessa, unchiata, i sta manera nun li recuperamu chiù.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> già ca cettune hanno a tiesta pessa, unchiata, i sta manera nun li recuperamu chiù.



Nahhhhh, per quanto vero sia che volano troppo, è vero anche che volando gli vedi le mutandine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: te piaciss!! mo sappiamo che sei pelosa:rotfl:


no, sono evoluta:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sono evoluta:mrgreen:



Mi sta girando la testa!! mollo! hai vinto!


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> è fresca, 1 mese, certi giorni sto male proprio, altri peggio. Altri ancora prevale la ragione e sto sereno. Oggi esempio ho pianto di terrore, adesso che scrivo cerco vendetta. Umore con alti e bassi.
> Dovrà pagare? la risposta è si. cerco idee,metodi..


lasciala andare vita o meglio non farla rientrare,
non ti fare mai più fottere da lei.
Distraiti come meglio credi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi tu e AnnaBlume non vi potete fidanzare.


:thankyou:

poi...ma sciarra che vuol dire? sciabola?



Minerva ha detto:


> adoro annablume;ragazza del futuro , cosmopolita e indipendente .
> detto questo per me nell'amore  il *mio *uomo, la *mia *donna, sono *tua *i pronomi non sono possessivi ma passionali.
> almeno io sento così...pronome passionale .
> mi appartiene perché sceglie autonomamente di farlo e viceversa.
> questo certo non vuol dire che debba "difendermi" , sa che sono in grado di farlo da sola...ma..è una protezione reciproca .


ma grazie!!!! 
Sì, avevo capito più o meno il discorso, e che bella questa grammatica passionale! Però proprio non ce la faccio: mio amore, sì. Mio compagno, sì (o marito o fidanzato etc). Perché sono cose che si fanno, in qualche modo. Sono scelte. Uomo è qualcosa che si è, il possessivo mi pare assurdo. Mia donna poi, mi strozzo...:mrgreen:



free ha detto:


> brava Minerva
> amore e passione:up:
> tra l'altro ho scoperto ascoltando un'intervista alla Montalcini che la passione nasce dalla parte razionale del cervello, mentre l'emozione no


questo è magnifico, ne sono convinta anche io da molto. Un amico, uomo veramente in gamba, me lo ha insegnato, dicendomi: l'emozione è quella cosa che ti fa balbettare quando devi dire una cosa importante, ti ammutolisce, ti disarma. La passione è quella forza per la quale invece combatti, e la cosa importante non solo la dici, ma la dici forte, ferma, a tutti. Che bella, la passione. 

@Ultimo:
si parlava di uno che ti tocca il culo, non di uno di 90 kg che cerca di stuprarti nel vicolo. In tutte le situazioni che la donna può gestire (che sono il 95% delle volte, grazie al cosmo), sostituirsi a lei è supponente, prepotente e fa capo a un paio di cosette, secondo me: 
A) che pensi che lei è debole, spaurita, in qualche modo inferiore. Anche se dici di no, lo pensi. No, grazie.
B) che in fondo in fondo, pensi che il torto sia stato fatto anche a te. 
E qui casca l'asino! Perché il culo è mio; se me lo toccano, è a me che fanno un torto. A nessun altro, voglio ribadirlo. Che il fidanzato ringrazi mentalmente che glielo faccio toccare, piuttosto, e che si scansi, ora c'ho un paio di cose da dire all'imbecille dalla mano morta 

ah, l'itagliano ...
nella vecchia cameretta di adolescente, c'è ancora appeso questo...con certi vizi si nasce :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :thankyou:
> 
> poi...ma sciarra che vuol dire? sciabola?
> 
> ...




quante lotte con mattia per ste cose.
Però vedi..è un comportamento conseguente alla donna che hai al fianco secondo me.
Mattia era così, perchè tutte le sue ex apprezzavano.
E non capiva davvero perchè io mi incazzassi come una mina (con lui) quando interferiva in situazioni in cui ricevevo un complimento pesante o similari.
Non lo capiva e non lo capisce tutt'ora.
Mattia ha smesso, ma non perchè vede la cosa come me, ma perchè negli anni l'ho mostrizzato.

Ma se non lo avessi fatto lui si arrogherebbe ancora il diritto di fare e dire certe cose.
Ha ragione Lui.
E' anche cultura.
E mattia è mezzo siciliano e mezzo napoletano





minchia:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quante lotte con mattia per ste cose.
> Però vedi..è un comportamento conseguente alla donna che hai al fianco secondo me.
> Mattia era così, perchè tutte le sue ex apprezzavano.
> E non capiva davvero perchè io mi incazzassi come una mina (con lui) quando interferiva in situazioni in cui ricevevo un complimento pesante o similari.
> ...


ma infatti ti avevo già detto (e lo ripeto, w l'alzheimer!) che hai una pazienza infinita e devi amarlo moltissimo per sopportare 'sta cosa qui. Con me non sarebbe durato più di 15 giorni (se è un grande amante :mrgreen

ok, ok, c'ho la stupidite recidivante...ammetto :singleeye:


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> lasciala andare via o meglio non farla rientrare,
> non ti fare mai più fottere da lei.
> Distraiti come meglio credi.



Lo penso pure io, giovani, senza figli, ARIA PURA LONTANO DA LEI, la sua vendetta sarà rifarsi una vita con una donna migliore ed onesta.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti ti avevo già detto (e lo ripeto, w l'alzheimer!) che hai una pazienza infinita e devi amarlo moltissimo per sopportare 'sta cosa qui. Con me non sarebbe durato più di 15 giorni (se è un grande amante :mrgreen
> 
> ok, ok, c'ho la stupidite recidivante...ammetto :singleeye:



io sono in botta liquidi quindi non capisco una fava a prescindere, porca m., e mi sento pure leggermente iper aggressiva.
Si, ho avuto pazienza ma poi lui l'ha smessa.
Non avrei retto tutti questi anni.
Però devi ammettere chepure Matti ha avuto pazienza.
da quando è nato ha avuto donne che non solo amavano quel tipo di comportamento, ma lo reputavano ( ancora oggi) giusto e doveroso.
Da uomo.

Mattia ha fatto un gran lavoro per togliersi questi imprinting.
Non posso non amarlo e apprezzarlo.
(pure io non è che sono proprio così un piccolo fiorellino della prateria da avere come compagna...):mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo penso pure io, giovani, senza figli, ARIA PURA LONTANO DA LEI, la sua vendetta sarà rifarsi una vita con una donna migliore ed onesta.


e *soprattutto*, con una che lo ama. Ora deve passare il guado del disamore, che è feroce e brutale. E' bruttissimo, Tommy, ma poi passa. Davvero, passa. Credici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia ha fatto un gran lavoro per togliersi questi imprinting.
> Non posso non amarlo e apprezzarlo.
> (pure io non è che sono proprio così un *piccolo fiorellino della prateria* da avere come compagna...):mrgreen:


qualcosa me lo aveva suggerito :girlhaha:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia ha fatto un gran lavoro per togliersi questi imprinting.
> Non posso non amarlo e apprezzarlo.
> (pure io non è che sono proprio così un* piccolo fiorellino della prateria* da avere come compagna...):mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma se non lo avessi fatto lui si arrogherebbe ancora il diritto di fare e dire certe cose.
> Ha ragione Lui.
> E' anche cultura.
> E mattia è mezzo siciliano e mezzo napoletano
> ...


Insomma un uomo nitroglicerino no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl:

pensa che io mi percepisco così...


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma un uomo nitroglicerino no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



i primi anni un inferno.
Gli ho fatto pure i valiginI


che ricordi:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Scusaci Tommy se continuiamo ad andare in OT nel tuo 3D. Mi spiace sul serio, ma poi mi parte la mano...il tuo 3D, come tutti quelli di presentazione, non lo merita. Scusami ancora.

@Tebe, ChiaraMatraini, chiunque altra/o: ci spostiamo altrove, per non inquinare ancora? Che dite?


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pensa che io mi percepisco così...


profumata e perennemente bagnata.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i primi anni un inferno.
> Gli ho fatto pure i valiginI
> 
> 
> che ricordi:unhappy:


I valigini....ahahahahahaahahaha...
Ma lavori in pelletteria?

AH lo sai che un mio paesano ha preso il primo premio in pelletteria alla fiera di Milano?
E disse....
Tutta roba fatta in casa, noi non contrafacciamo nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Scusaci Tommy se continuiamo ad andare in OT nel tuo 3D. Mi spiace sul serio, ma poi mi parte la mano...il tuo 3D, come tutti quelli di presentazione, non lo merita. Scusami ancora.
> 
> @Tebe, ChiaraMatraini, chiunque altra/o: ci spostiamo altrove, per non inquinare ancora? Che dite?


E dove andiamo?

Comunque tommy....su fa l'accento non và:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :thankyou:
> 
> poi...ma sciarra che vuol dire? sciabola?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :thankyou:
> 
> poi...ma sciarra che vuol dire? sciabola?
> 
> ...



No. Non si parlava di pesi, di kg, si parlava di istinti, si parlava di quella persona che magari in quel momento emozionalmente si trova nella condizione di sballare, e quindi come un fulmine mollare due ceffoni, è da ere che scrivo ciò, e da ere che ne scrivete altre a convenienza. 

A) Si le donne fisicamente siete più deboli. tu scrivi che la donna è debole spaurita, ed ancora una volta metti in bocca a me parole mai scritte, sto cominciando a preoccuparmi sul serio, non è che per caso hai problemi di scarsa stima di fronte ad un uomo? non sto provocando, sto solo mettendo in evidenza parole che tu scrivi e che io nemmeno lontanamente avevo pensato, quindi qualche problema di fondo forse lo hai. 

B) Tu proprio ragioni male, anzi malissimo, se una donna che sia mia moglie la mia fidanzata etc sta con me e quindi formiamo una coppia, e qualcuno si permette di offenderla, e si permette di offenderla davanti a me, è normale che stia offendendo sia lei che me. E' talmente palese il concetto che d'avvero a parere mio annablume tu hai bisogno sul serio di crescere e rilassarti sul mondo dell'uomo e della donna. 

Se qualcuno si permette di offendere mia moglie e mia moglie in quel momento sa difendersi io la lascio fare, e se capita l'aiuto anche. Questo nella normalità dei casi .


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Non si parlava di pesi, di kg, si parlava di istinti, si parlava di quella persona che magari in quel momento emozionalmente si trova nella condizione di sballare, e quindi come un fulmine mollare due ceffoni, è da ere che scrivo ciò, e da ere che ne scrivete altre *a convenienza*.


Rilassati. Non sei abbastanza importante per fare tutta questa fatica. Nessuno lo è, in un forum. Ti senti un pochino troppo al centro di un attacco inesistente, non sono l'unica a pensarlo. Poi, scusa, ho cercato di essere gentile e non hai apprezzato. Allora, te lo dico senza tanti giri, tanto ti offendi in ogni caso: per me uno che sballa, e come un fulmine etc etc dovrebbe essere curato. E' palese incapacità di gestire la rabbia. Detto questo, rimane che questa rabbia, secondo me, non la dovresti provare proprio. E se la provi, la dovresti saper tenere a bada. Amen.



Ultimo ha detto:


> A) Si le donne fisicamente siete più deboli. tu scrivi che la donna è debole spaurita, ed *ancora una volta metti in bocca a me parole mai scritte*, sto cominciando a preoccuparmi sul serio, non è che per caso hai problemi di scarsa stima di fronte ad un uomo? non sto provocando, sto solo mettendo in evidenza parole che tu scrivi e che io nemmeno lontanamente avevo pensato, quindi qualche problema di fondo forse lo hai.


ma proprio no. Io penso che tu in fondo lo pensi. E' diverso! Capito, ora? 
No, nessuna scarsità di stima rispetto a un uomo. Ho scarsa stima dell'uomo (o meglio, *nessuna stima per il maschio, *specie se zeppo di istinti primitivi), è ben diverso.



Ultimo ha detto:


> B) Tu proprio ragioni male, anzi malissimo, se una donna che sia mia moglie la mia fidanzata etc sta con me e quindi formiamo una coppia, e qualcuno si permette di offenderla, e si permette di offenderla davanti a me, è normale che stia offendendo sia lei che me. E' talmente palese il concetto che d'avvero a parere mio annablume tu hai bisogno sul serio di crescere e rilassarti sul mondo dell'uomo e della donna.


Ma sarà palese per te! Io ti direi, ma perché non stai un po' più nel tuo, una buona volta? E meno male che hai fatto una diagnosi, dottò! :mrgreen:
Io non sono d'accordo su nulla. Se qualcuno offende il mio compagno, mi spiace, ma rimane che offende lui (che si sa difendere egregiamente) e non me. A parti inverse è identico. Anzi, come OcchiVerdi trovo divertentissimo vedere come se la cava, so che lo farà egregiamente. E soprattutto, dicevo (cosa che ti spiace assai) il mio culo è e rimane mio. Tu (eventuale compagno) sei uno che, grazie al mio esplicito assenso, sempre revocabile in ogni momento, lo può frequentare, detto culo. Non trasformarlo in diritto, primo, e non pensare che sia anche tuo, secondo. Dicevo: rimani nel tuo. Hai bisogno di umiltà, IMHO. Se ho bisogno di crescere, tu devi accettare l'idea che l'era dei Neanderthal è finita da un pezzo. Triste (?), ma vero :mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Se qualcuno si permette di offendere mia moglie e mia moglie in quel momento sa difendersi *io la lascio fare*, e se capita l'aiuto anche. Questo nella normalità dei casi .


zi, buana. Grazie, buana per tanta generosità e paternalismo. 
Per altro, deciditi: due schiaffi, lasci fare alla deboluccia con magnanimità...insomma, accanto a te una vita piena di brividi e incertezze :risata:


Senti, non sono tutti come te e non sono tutte come me. L'importante è assortirsi in modo adeguato. Fatto salvo che le tue idee sono vecchie come il cucco e forse mio nonno la pensava come te. :mrgreen: Forse. 
Ma alcune donne piace, ha ragione Tebe :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Rilassati. Non sei abbastanza importante per fare tutta questa fatica. Nessuno lo è, in un forum. Ti senti un pochino troppo al centro di un attacco inesistente, non sono l'unica a pensarlo. Poi, scusa, ho cercato di essere gentile e non hai apprezzato. Allora, te lo dico senza tanti giri, tanto ti offendi in ogni caso: per me uno che sballa, e come un fulmine etc etc dovrebbe essere curato. E' palese incapacità di gestire la rabbia. Detto questo, rimane che questa rabbia, secondo me, non la dovresti provare proprio. E se la provi, la dovresti saper tenere a bada. Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Però Anna...
Vorrei dire una cosa...

Ho osservato che le donne davvero emancipate...
apprezzano tantissimo la protezione di un uomo.
Loro grazie alla loro vera emancipazione, non hanno mai bisogno di prevaricare su un uomo, 
capiscono il suo bisogno di sentirsi valido.

Ci sono molte donne che pensano di essere emancipate
invece passano la vita incazzate a rivendicare un cazzo tra le gambe...

che tanto

non avranno mai.

Sempre sentito dire che una donna apprezza maggiormente un compagno protettivo

che non un cojon

che tu devi proteggere lui...

O peggio che si gira dall'altra parte quando tu hai bisogno...

No?

Ultimo conosce la vera umiltà, a mio avviso.
Quella del stare in giusta misura nelle sue cose.
E nelle sue...
E' nel suo.

Poche ciance
Lui dice...
Tu palpi il culo di mia moglie davanti a me?
Io un pugno regalo a te!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Anna...
> Vorrei dire una cosa...
> 
> Ho osservato che le donne davvero emancipate...
> ...


no, Conte, io parlavo d'altro. Protezione reciproca per scelta, quella che diceva Minerva! E sono d'accordo con te, uno da proteggere, un imbelle, o uno che si gira dall'altra parte...proprio no. Per questo credo che sia importantissima la motivazione interna che ci spinge a fare le cose. E' quella la chiave. Se inconsciamente, istintivamente, pensi che io sia inferiore e tua, lo schiaffo ti parte: tu in realtà stai proteggendo la proprietà (e pure incapace). Se invece internamente, istintivamente o ragionatamente, pensi che sia un rapporto fra pari, scelto e sempre revocabile, dicevo fra pari (con le dovute differenze biologiche), metti in campo la tua forza fisica solo ed esclusivamente quando è fisicamente necessario. Cioè, nella vita reale, quasi mai o mai. Un conto è dare una mano ad una persona che ami quando è in difficoltà. Un conto è sostituirsi a lei "perché* te l'hanno* toccata". Poche pippe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Anna...
> Vorrei dire una cosa...
> 
> Ho osservato che le donne davvero emancipate...
> ...


non ho letto quel che ha detto anna....
lo farò dopo...
che la persona che sia al mio fianco mi protegga qualora un maleintenzionato tenti di FARMI DEL MALE è un discorso...
è chiaro che lo farebbe...

innanzi tutto se un coglione si permette di dare una pacca nel culo ad una donna che PASSEGGIA ACCANTO AL SUO UOMO....(queindi il coglione capisce che la donna è impegnata giusto)
vuol dire solo che è incapace di intendere e volere, che abbia qualche disturbo...
e se si limita a dire porca, bona..o allungare le mani e basta, qualsiasi persona che sta al tuo fianco perpependo questa non-normalità, non attacca...lascia stare, si allontana e basta...
se pio questo esagera(ma deve esere uno psicopatico eh)
allora è chiaro che mio marito come altri(anche un amico) o un passante ti soccorre magari non picchiandolo ma semplicemente fermandolo...perchè c'è modo e modo di proteggere una donna...


ma qui però caro conte...
si è arrivati a questo esempio perchè si parlava di altro....
sarà che non capisco un cazzo, sarà che ho travisato...va bene..
ma qui si consigliava a tommy, se proprio voleva passarsi lo sfizio di dare due bastonate all'altro.
è diverso.,...
che poi claudio non voleva intendere prorpio questo è un'altra cosa ancora...


tutti proteggono tutti come meglio possono...


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho letto quel che ha detto anna....
> lo farò dopo...


ma c'hai ragione, proprio non mi riesce ad essere sintetica. Però, mi spiace un sacco per Tommy! Ora sto zitta, promesso. O ci spostiamo.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma c'hai ragione, proprio non mi riesce ad essere sintetica. Però, mi spiace un sacco per Tommy! Ora sto zitta, promesso. O ci spostiamo.



aspetta che leggo...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Qualche tempo fà*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Conte, io parlavo d'altro. Protezione reciproca per scelta, quella che diceva Minerva! E sono d'accordo con te, uno da proteggere, un imbelle, o uno che si gira dall'altra parte...proprio no. Per questo credo che sia importantissima la motivazione interna che ci spinge a fare le cose. E' quella la chiave. Se inconsciamente, istintivamente, pensi che io sia inferiore e tua, lo schiaffo ti parte: tu in realtà stai proteggendo la proprietà (e pure incapace). Se invece internamente, istintivamente o ragionatamente, pensi che sia un rapporto fra pari, scelto e sempre revocabile, dicevo fra pari (con le dovute differenze biologiche), metti in campo la tua forza fisica solo ed esclusivamente quando è fisicamente necessario. Cioè, nella vita reale, quasi mai o mai. Un conto è dare una mano ad una persona che ami quando è in difficoltà. Un conto è sostituirsi a lei "perché* te l'hanno* toccata". Poche pippe. :mrgreen:


Interpreto la protezione come la interpreti tu.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Conte, io parlavo d'altro. Protezione reciproca per scelta, quella che diceva Minerva! E sono d'accordo con te, uno da proteggere, un imbelle, o uno che si gira dall'altra parte...proprio no. Per questo credo che sia importantissima la motivazione interna che ci spinge a fare le cose. E' quella la chiave. Se inconsciamente, istintivamente, pensi che io sia inferiore e tua, lo schiaffo ti parte: tu in realtà stai proteggendo la proprietà (e pure incapace). Se invece internamente, istintivamente o ragionatamente, pensi che sia un rapporto fra pari, scelto e sempre revocabile, dicevo fra pari (con le dovute differenze biologiche), metti in campo la tua forza fisica solo ed esclusivamente quando è fisicamente necessario. Cioè, nella vita reale, quasi mai o mai. Un conto è dare una mano ad una persona che ami quando è in difficoltà. Un conto è sostituirsi a lei "perché* te l'hanno* toccata". Poche pippe. :mrgreen:


quoto, ma non posso approvare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutti proteggono tutti come meglio possono...


Ecco hai detto tutto...
Ma spiegami una cosa...
Allora tu passi con tuo marito 
e io vedo il tuo culetto che mi parla
e mi dice...
Dai conte metti manina qua...

Allora perchè si scusa la mia mano che 
come na calamita si attacca lì

e si deplora la mano di tuo marito
che parte come sotto un riflesso condizionato?

In fondo è un gioco di ruolo no?
Una cosa causa....affetto no?

Comunque...eheheheeheheheh...
ai miei tempi...
che palponi e che sberle femminili volavano....
e che risate...

Io comunque se ti vedo assieme a tuo marito...
Uhm....
Non oserei...
Non si sa mai no?

Ma ovvio non per rispetto del tuo culetto
Ma per paura di cosa potrebbe farmi lui no?

Ma tornando a TOmmy,
Per me ora è necessario stare bene
e qualsiasi corbelleria è acconcia alla bisogna

la si fa 

e nessuno può dire niente...

Perchè facile fare i traditi
con le corna altrui no?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto tutto...
> Ma spiegami una cosa...
> Allora tu passi con tuo marito
> e io vedo il tuo culetto che mi parla
> ...


te lo ripeto conte.....
e dico la verità...
se tu sotto gli occhi suoi mi metti una mano sul culo...
lui può pensare solo che sei un poveretto che non sa quel che fa...
non ti picchierebbe...tuttalpiù ti allontanerebbe...

lui...perchè lo conosco...
direbbe solo "poveretto magari non ragiona..."

se un uomo mi tocca il culo mentre sono lontana da mio marito...in un bar ad esmpio...
essendo sola lo allontanerei prima che qualcuno possa venire a "proteggermi"
ma è normale...
ma non perchè siamo supereroE
CHE FACCIO ASPETTO CHE ARRIVI MIO MARITO E NEL FRATTEMPO MI FACCIO PALPARE?

se mi piace si..:mrgreen:...(anche se poi le botte le gprendo io....:rotfl

scherzo ovviamente..


basta conte
non ne usciamo ok?

mi sono stancata

chi vuiole picchiare picchia chi no tiene le mani in tasca.......
ok?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Conte, io parlavo d'altro. Protezione reciproca per scelta, quella che diceva Minerva! E sono d'accordo con te, uno da proteggere, un imbelle, o uno che si gira dall'altra parte...proprio no. Per questo credo che sia importantissima la motivazione interna che ci spinge a fare le cose. E' quella la chiave. Se inconsciamente, istintivamente, pensi che io sia inferiore e tua, lo schiaffo ti parte: tu in realtà stai proteggendo la proprietà (e pure incapace). Se invece internamente, istintivamente o ragionatamente, pensi che sia un rapporto fra pari, scelto e sempre revocabile, dicevo fra pari (con le dovute differenze biologiche), metti in campo la tua forza fisica solo ed esclusivamente quando è fisicamente necessario. Cioè, nella vita reale, quasi mai o mai. Un conto è dare una mano ad una persona che ami quando è in difficoltà. Un conto è sostituirsi a lei "perché* te l'hanno* toccata". Poche pippe. :mrgreen:


Secondo me tu davvero non stai bene di cervello, stai continuando un dialogo senza senso davvero, anche qua metti e scrivi parole che io non ho mai ne detto ne scritte. Curati figlia mia, perchè tra un uomo ed una donna anche se ci sono delle diversità non è mica un male, ne per l'uno ne per l'altro, bisogna soltanto accettarle. Normalmente nella crescita di ognuno di noi "l'accettare" è fisiologico, nella tua non crescita è diventato patologico.


Mi dissocio da tutto quello che sto cercando di discutere con te, perchè è come parlare ad un muro di astio e risentimento verso il genere maschile.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Rilassati. Non sei abbastanza importante per fare tutta questa fatica. Nessuno lo è, in un forum. Ti senti un pochino troppo al centro di un attacco inesistente, non sono l'unica a pensarlo. Poi, scusa, ho cercato di essere gentile e non hai apprezzato. Allora, te lo dico senza tanti giri, tanto ti offendi in ogni caso: per me uno che sballa, e come un fulmine etc etc dovrebbe essere curato. E' palese incapacità di gestire la rabbia. Detto questo, rimane che questa rabbia, secondo me, non la dovresti provare proprio. E se la provi, la dovresti saper tenere a bada. Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bla bala bla. si hai ragione.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu davvero non stai bene di cervello, stai continuando un dialogo senza senso davvero, anche qua metti e scrivi parole che io non ho mai ne detto ne scritte. Curati figlia mia, perchè tra un uomo ed una donna anche se ci sono delle diversità non è mica un male, ne per l'uno ne per l'altro, bisogna soltanto accettarle. Normalmente nella crescita di ognuno di noi "l'accettare" è fisiologico, nella tua non crescita è diventato patologico.
> 
> 
> Mi dissocio da tutto quello che sto cercando di discutere con te, perchè è come parlare ad un muro di astio e risentimento verso il genere maschile.



qua secondo me non si parla di nferiorità...qui i discorsi si stanno diramando e intrecciando...
torniamo alla pacca sul culo vuoi?....
ripartiamo da li...

a prescindere se io sia sola o in compagnia se mi arriva una mano sul culo inaspettatamente reagisco immediatamente, non aspetto che un altro dica alla mano togliti ok?....

era questo che anna voleva dire...
no?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qua secondo me non si parla di nferiorità...qui i discorsi si stanno diramando e intrecciando...
> torniamo alla pacca sul culo vuoi?....
> ripartiamo da li...
> 
> ...



Leggi da pagina 31 e commenta da la.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu davvero non stai bene di cervello, stai continuando un dialogo senza senso davvero, anche qua metti e scrivi parole che io non ho mai ne detto ne scritte. Curati figlia mia, perchè tra un uomo ed una donna anche se ci sono delle diversità non è mica un male, ne per l'uno ne per l'altro, bisogna soltanto accettarle. Normalmente nella crescita di ognuno di noi "l'accettare" è fisiologico, nella tua non crescita è diventato patologico.
> 
> 
> Mi dissocio da tutto quello che sto cercando di discutere con te, perchè è come parlare ad un muro di astio e risentimento verso il genere maschile.


ma per la miseria, ma allora c'ha proprio ragione Joey Blow: non so se leggi tutto (non credo proprio) ma tutto di certo non capisci. E l'ho messa giù piano, eh. Pace e bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi da pagina 31 e commenta da la.



lascio perdere e risalgo sul pero volentieri....
non si offenda nessuno ma non ho voglia di leggere...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> te lo ripeto conte.....
> e dico la verità...
> se tu sotto gli occhi suoi mi metti una mano sul culo...
> lui può pensare solo che sei un poveretto che non sa quel che fa...
> ...


Ma scolta...
solo le nordiche sono manesche?
Tu palpi una e lei non gradisce...
sono tutte tebane eh?
Parte il ceffone no?

Ma se sei bravo a scansarlo
e sei veloce...
le stampi pure un bacio in bocca

e lì
sono davvero guai eh...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta...
> solo le *nordiche* sono manesche?
> Tu palpi una e lei non gradisce...
> sono tutte tebane eh?
> ...




sul palpamento che mi piace stavo scherzando...era per ridere...

anche le donne sicule sono manesche....
minchia...ne conosco una....


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> profumata e *perennemente bagnata*.



.........un tempo forse.
Quando ero giovane e ormonale.
Ormai.
Tutto.
Tace.


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Interpreto la protezione come la interpreti tu.



pure io la interpreto come AnnaB.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .........un tempo forse.
> Quando ero giovane e ormonale.
> Ormai.
> Tutto.
> Tace.


Non temere...non temere...
Passa...


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, Conte, io parlavo d'altro. Protezione reciproca per scelta, quella che diceva Minerva! E sono d'accordo con te, uno da proteggere, un imbelle, o uno che si gira dall'altra parte...proprio no. Per questo credo che sia importantissima la motivazione interna che ci spinge a fare le cose. E' quella la chiave. Se inconsciamente, istintivamente, pensi che io sia inferiore e tua, lo schiaffo ti parte: tu in realtà stai proteggendo la proprietà (e pure incapace). Se invece internamente, istintivamente o ragionatamente, pensi che sia un rapporto fra pari, scelto e sempre revocabile, dicevo fra pari (con le dovute differenze biologiche), metti in campo la tua forza fisica solo ed esclusivamente quando è fisicamente necessario. Cioè, nella vita reale, quasi mai o mai. Un conto è dare una mano ad una persona che ami quando è in difficoltà. Un conto è sostituirsi a lei "perché* te l'hanno* toccata". Poche pippe. :mrgreen:


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma per la miseria, ma allora c'ha proprio ragione Joey Blow: non so se leggi tutto (non credo proprio) ma tutto di certo non capisci. E l'ho messa giù piano, eh. Pace e bene :mrgreen:


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io ho letto ed anche bene, riconfermo quello espresso prima, cresci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io ho letto ed anche bene, riconfermo quello espresso prima, cresci.


ma questo è un autogol!!!! Insomma, se leggi tutto tutto e comunque non capisci [...] :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo è un autogol!!!! Insomma, se leggi tutto tutto e comunque non capisci [...] :mrgreen:


Cit.


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oggi è un giorno di crisi... nera. avete presente morire? lo desidero.. sparire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> oggi è un giorno di crisi... nera. avete presente morire? lo desidero.. sparire.


birretta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> oggi è un giorno di crisi... nera. avete presente morire? lo desidero.. sparire.


uè uè, che cazzo dici? Ma neanche per scherzo. Le crisi passano.


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

mi sembra di impazzire, vorrei tanto averla tra le mie braccia ma non è possibile. Non mi ama, più. Sento che vorrebbe essere mia amica ma devo troncare questo suo tentativo di mascherare la sua falsità. Sento che si sente in colpa per avermi tradito e lasciato, ma se non vuole più avermi accanto che senso ha che ci sentiamo? io non la chiamo. Mai. Ma mi cerca come se si dovesse giustificare per il suo comportamento. E tende a sminuire il suo atto infedele giustificandosi che è capitato e che la decisione di lasciarsi sarebbe stata dovuta essere presa in passato, forse il tradimento è stato il punto di non ritorno. Forse questo è un mio film, oppure me lo vuole far capire, oppure ancora dice cosi perche vuole sviarmi da quelli che sono i veri motivi..

Non so proprio a chi credere, ai miei film. A lei che mi fa capire X, a lei che dice Y, a lei che dice Z per fuorviarmi, oppure alsemplice fatto che devo avere come punto fermo che lei mi ha tradito e che mi fa schifo per quello che ha fatto, che deo considerarla come una troia, che ha ferito il mio unico sentimento forte che m lega ancora a lei, e che nonostante tutto, il mio cuore benche rotto, svuotato e ferito, non smette ancora di volerla. Sento che può sopportare.. sento che il mio cuore se lei tornasse può farcela, ma nello stesso tempo se non torna, non può-deve perdonarla e in questo caso si stringe sempre più..


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sembra di impazzire, vorrei tanto averla tra le mie braccia ma non è possibile. Non mi ama, più. Sento che vorrebbe essere mia amica ma devo troncare questo suo tentativo di mascherare la sua falsità. Sento che si sente in colpa per avermi tradito e lasciato, ma se non vuole più avermi accanto che senso ha che ci sentiamo? io non la chiamo. Mai. Ma mi cerca come se si dovesse giustificare per il suo comportamento. E tende a sminuire il suo atto infedele giustificandosi che è capitato e che la decisione di lasciarsi sarebbe stata dovuta essere presa in passato, forse il tradimento è stato il punto di non ritorno. Forse questo è un mio film, oppure me lo vuole far capire, oppure ancora dice cosi perche vuole sviarmi da quelli che sono i veri motivi..
> 
> Non so proprio a chi credere, ai miei film. A lei che mi fa capire X, a lei che dice Y, a lei che dice Z per fuorviarmi, oppure alsemplice fatto che devo avere come punto fermo che lei mi ha tradito e che mi fa schifo per quello che ha fatto, che deo considerarla come una troia, che ha ferito il mio unico sentimento forte che m lega ancora a lei, e che nonostante tutto, il mio cuore benche rotto, svuotato e ferito, non smette ancora di volerla. Sento che può sopportare.. sento che il mio cuore se lei tornasse può farcela, ma nello stesso tempo se non torna, non può-deve perdonarla e in questo caso si stringe sempre più..


Si sente in colpa, e come fanno molti in questi casi, tende a peggiorare la situazione. Ma se non si facesse viva tu probabilmente ti incazzeresti lo stesso. E' finita, tanto basta, gira la pagina. E mandala pure affanculo se ti chiama, non è mai morto nessuno e così lei non ti chiama più. Animo, hai un sacco di cose da fare, persone da incontrare, emozioni da provare e mettere tra i ricordi belli.


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

birretta... ce ne vorrebbero.. intanto ne ho proprio una qui accanto. Ma il piacere si sorseggiarla non mi è di nessun aiuto..
continuo a pensare a lei, al suo atto infedele. Chi è uomo mi potrà capire quando penso a lei che fa sesso con lui senza rimorsi, con piacere. Mi fa male, ma è inevitabile non soffermarsi. Non si deve pensare, cercare altro da fare..

mmm altro da fare.. la cosa più sbagliata sarebbe scoparsi un altra.

ma per chi lo farei? per me? per il mio desiderio di rendere pan per focaccia? è il mio amore quello tradito, non tanto la fisicità... nooooo macchè.. anche il mio fisico, scartato per un altro.

Fa male. era inevitabile pensarlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sembra di impazzire, vorrei tanto averla tra le mie braccia ma non è possibile. Non mi ama, più. Sento che vorrebbe essere mia amica ma devo troncare questo suo tentativo di mascherare la sua falsità. Sento che si sente in colpa per avermi tradito e lasciato, ma se non vuole più avermi accanto che senso ha che ci sentiamo? io non la chiamo. Mai. Ma mi cerca come se si dovesse giustificare per il suo comportamento. E tende a sminuire il suo atto infedele giustificandosi che è capitato e che la decisione di lasciarsi sarebbe stata dovuta essere presa in passato, forse il tradimento è stato il punto di non ritorno. Forse questo è un mio film, oppure me lo vuole far capire, oppure ancora dice cosi perche vuole sviarmi da quelli che sono i veri motivi..
> 
> Non so proprio a chi credere, ai miei film. A lei che mi fa capire X, a lei che dice Y, a lei che dice Z per fuorviarmi, oppure alsemplice fatto che devo avere come punto fermo che lei mi ha tradito e che mi fa schifo per quello che ha fatto, che deo considerarla come una troia, che ha ferito il mio unico sentimento forte che m lega ancora a lei, e che *nonostante tutto, il mio cuore benche rotto, svuotato e ferito, non smette ancora di volerla*. Sento che può sopportare.. sento che il mio cuore se lei tornasse può farcela, ma nello stesso tempo se non torna, non può-deve perdonarla e in questo caso si stringe sempre più..



perdonami, non è il tuo cuore a volerla trattenere
tu confondi un pò le cose, mi sa


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

allora cosa chiara? parlami terra terra perchè ne ho veramente bisogno. Ormai sembra che alcune di voi abbiano digerito il tradimento e ne parlano di una freddezza estrema.
Io non ho metabolizzato, non voglio accettare. Sento il suo profumo, il suo nome, la sua voce. e mi fa un male cane.
Perciò anche se hai 50 anni forse 51 spero di aver letto bene, parlami come se ne avessi 30. Perchè ne ho 30.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> allora cosa chiara? parlami terra terra perchè ne ho veramente bisogno. Ormai sembra che alcune di voi abbiano digerito il tradimento e ne parlano di una freddezza estrema.
> Io non ho metabolizzato, non voglio accettare. Sento il suo profumo, il suo nome, la sua voce. e mi fa un male cane.
> Perciò anche se hai 50 anni forse 51 spero di aver letto bene, parlami come se ne avessi 30. Perchè ne ho 30.



ti manca, ti manca fisicamente
è una fase normale, accetta di passarla e basta

avevo un'amante di 30 anni, mi faceva soffrire molto e per consolarmi mi sono lanciata in altre avventure
per un periodo mi è mancato, e piangevo praticamente tutti i giorni
ma non era il cuore, era che mi sarebbe piaciuto fare l'amore con lui ancora e ancora

direi che è più che normale, è il minimo, quando finisce una storia

edit: dov'è che hai letto che ho 51 anni  ???


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti manca, ti manca fisicamente
> è una fase normale, accetta di passarla e basta
> 
> avevo un'amante di 30 anni, mi faceva soffrire molto e per consolarmi mi sono lanciata in altre avventure
> ...


ma allora sei umana anche tu chiara....


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

qui sul forum ma non chiedermi dove, anzi dalla tua faccia non li hai proprio.. confondo con qualcun'altra.
sorry.

Non riesco a sopportare anche la sua fisicità. Il suo far sesso con lui, mi fa esasperare. Meno che comunque appena scoperto.
MA comunque, adesso non posso essere sicuro al 100% che stia con lui. Se glielo chiedessi potrebbe dirmi si e mentire oppure no e mentire, oppure dire semplicemente la verità o anche che siccome non stiamo insieme non sono cose che mi riguardano. In tutti i casi, tranne che in uno in cui la risposta e NO e non mente veramente, i miei pensieri sono tutti incentrati sul fattaccio.

Inevitabilmente soffro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma allora sei umana anche tu chiara....



ma certo, e mi ubriacavo a sfinimento
guidavo come una pazza in autostrada
e ho veramente recuperato alla grande le scopate che mi sarei dovuta fare alla tua età:mrgreen:
inizialmente perchè dovevo dimenticarlo, poi perchè mi piaceva farle, ammazza se mi piaceva

poi mi sono ricordata che.....


avevo una figlia, prima di tutto

e sono successi dei fatti che mi hanno fatto aprire definitivamente gli occhi su cose che sapevo già di lui


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma certo, e mi ubriacavo a sfinimento
> guidavo come una pazza in autostrada
> e ho veramente recuperato alla grande le scopate che mi sarei dovuta fare alla tua età:mrgreen:
> inizialmente perchè dovevo dimenticarlo, poi perchè mi piaceva farle, ammazza se mi piaceva
> ...



è confortante.
perchè a volte sembri così rigida, con la mentalità quasi di un uomo.
che poi anche io ho una forte componente maschile, però te mi batti, credo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> edit: dov'è che hai letto che ho 51 anni  ???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ghe sguuuuppp!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> qui sul forum ma non chiedermi dove, anzi *dalla tua faccia* non li hai proprio.. confondo con qualcun'altra.
> sorry.
> 
> Non riesco a sopportare anche la sua fisicità. Il suo far sesso con lui, mi fa esasperare. Meno che comunque appena scoperto.
> ...



cioè la faccia di Petrucci, perchè c'è quella e solo quella

allora, vediamo...
a parte la mancanza che senti, il tuo timore è che con lui abbia fatto un sesso migliore?
sia rimasta più soddisfatta, tipo?


----------



## tommy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> edit: dov'è che hai letto che ho 51 anni  ???



questa faccia mi fa capire che non hai 51 anni.... non ricordo dove lo abbia letto..

per il sesso.. e chi lo sa.. ti dico puo darsi. un donna te lo direbbe?

non sono le dimensioni a far felice una donna e quelle di certo non mi mancano.
Qualità.. a sensazione certo che la appagavo.

Ma la domanda è forse, io andavo bene ma lei ricercava altro? anche non sesso..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> questa faccia mi fa capire che non hai 51 anni.... non ricordo dove lo abbia letto..
> 
> per il sesso.. e chi lo sa.. ti dico puo darsi. un donna te lo direbbe?
> 
> ...


Parlando di sesso volevo solo esemplificare che il motivo per cui continui a pensare al fattaccio è: il tuo orgoglio ferito che vende cara la pelle.

Potrei dirti che ci sono tanto motivi per cui una persona arriva a tradire, come potrei dirti che non ce n'è nemmeno uno di veramente valido.
Anzi: parti pure dal presupposto che non è una cosa da farsi, e che se la tua ragazzal'ha fatto è stato un problema suo e solo suo. 
Non sarà in grado di spiegarti chiaramente  i motivi che l'hanno portata a farlo e alle tue pressioni preferirà mentire.
Sei giovane, hai la possibilità di guardare avanti. Soffrirai per un po', ma poi conoscerai altre donne. Non la dimenticherai di certo, ma un giorno guarderai con un sorriso a questo periodo burrascoso che stai passando.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti manca, ti manca fisicamente
> è una fase normale, accetta di passarla e basta
> 
> avevo un'amante di 30 anni, mi faceva soffrire molto e per consolarmi mi sono lanciata in altre avventure
> ...


Matraini: hai 51 anni???


----------



## Eretteo (29 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sembra di impazzire, vorrei tanto averla tra le mie braccia ma non è possibile. Non mi ama, più.
> Toglitela dalla testa
> Sento che vorrebbe essere mia amica ma devo troncare questo suo tentativo di mascherare la sua falsità. Sento che si sente in colpa per avermi tradito e lasciato, ma se non vuole più avermi accanto che senso ha che ci sentiamo?
> Si sente in colpa?!?!?
> ...


Il pupo rivuole aggiustato il giochino rotto.
Ma il giochino e' rotto,e non si aggiusta piu'.
Cioe',tu lo vuoi aggiustato per poi passare la vita a romperlo rinfacciando le trapanate del passato.
Ferma la giostra,per carita'.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mmm altro da fare.. la cosa più sbagliata sarebbe scoparsi un altra.
> Che cazzo dici?  :rotfl:
> 
> Se te ne scopi un'altra,poi torni a casa e cominci a prenderla a calci in culo fino ad Abu Simbel,poi la' le fai fare tutto il giro dei templi prendendola a schiaffoni da baldracca qual'e',e poi allegramente ritornate a casa sempre con te che la pigli a calci nel culo.
> ...


Son tre ore che ti dico di non pensarci piu'.....ma perche' non esci ed insegui qualche bel paio di natiche femminili?
Potresti scoprire che ce l'anno anche le altre,non solo quella la'.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> qui sul forum ma non chiedermi dove, anzi dalla tua faccia non li hai proprio.. confondo con qualcun'altra.
> sorry.
> 
> Non riesco a sopportare anche la sua fisicità. Il suo far sesso con lui, mi fa esasperare. Meno che comunque appena scoperto.
> ...


Per una che non ti pensa piu' da chissa' quanto?
Errare e'  umano.....perseverare e' diabolico.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non sono le dimensioni a far felice una donna e quelle di certo non mi mancano.
> Qualità.. a sensazione certo che la appagavo.
> Per le gonadi di Fauno,ti prego,non scendere al livello di cercare il centimetro per vedere chi ce l'ha piu' corto.
> E magari se sei tu,ti convinci pure che te lo sei meritato,di essere un miserabile beccaccione.
> ...


Ma chi se ne sbatte la borsa?
Cercati un'altra da sbatterti.
Cosi' forse il cervello si riaccende.
E la mandi a fanculo.


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il pupo rivuole aggiustato il giochino rotto.
> Ma il giochino e' rotto,e non si aggiusta piu'.
> Cioe',tu lo vuoi aggiustato per poi passare la vita a romperlo rinfacciando le trapanate del passato.
> Ferma la giostra,per carita'.


il gioco è rotto e non si aggiusta più. hai ragione sul fatto che il mio cuore è rotto. Ma non ho i coglioni per dirmi che non si puo aggiustare.  

a romperlo per poi rinfacciare? non credo, sò che se tardasse anche solo pochi minuti il mio pensiero sarebbe quello come sò che la paura sarebbe doppia, cosi come so anche che le litigate potrebbero rievocare anche solo il nome o i comportamenti di chiamiamolo BBM.. 

ma se fosse realmente così si sentono coppie aldilà dei figli che riescono a perdonare, altre che si sfasciano  nel peggiore dei modi, altre ancora che c'è tira e molla altre ancora in cui una persona delle due non riesce ad accettare e l'altra se ne fotte allegramente. Come mai? c'è varietà.. allora mi chiedo, tutto questo sentimento che ho adesso cosa può nascere di positivo per recuperare la nostra storia?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti manca, ti manca fisicamente
> è una fase normale, accetta di passarla e basta
> 
> *avevo un'amante di 30 anni, mi faceva soffrire molto e per consolarmi mi sono lanciata in altre avventure
> ...


spero che tu stia scherzando ...


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

mi sono messo a letto, devo dirvi un paio di cose. 

Mi manca un motivatore, perchè? perche sento che il mio cervello va unilateralmente pensando e ripensando a cosa posso fare per riaverla. Riconosco però dopo lo sfogo di eretteo che vorrrei che andasse così cioè fine della storia. Da quando ho scoperto tutto sò che deve finire. Ma è difficile accetttarlo.
La seconda è che questi sono stati giorni difficili. giorni in cui sto pensando che a 30 anni non ci si può deprimere così e rinunciare al resto della mia vita che può darsi che sbocci nuovamente tra poco. Nello stesso tempo penso che vorrei sparire lontano da tutto e tutti e ricominciare.. Poi penso ai 10 anni insieme, e che l'ho persa. Sarei io che sono stato perso ma in realtà sono io che l'ho persa perche è lei che non vuole stare con me..

dov'è il mio amore se non la perdono e se non tento di riprendermela? quanto tempo dovrò aspettare? dov'è il mio sentimento profondo se non cerco di capire le motivazioni alla base del tradimento? dove sono i miei coglioni se non mi faccio una ragione che è lei che non mi vuole piu e che se ne vada a fare in culo invece che cercare disperatamente di farla tornare indietro?

come al solito anche qui c'è confusione.. si è piu coraggiosi nel lasciare andare e aspettare o nell'inseguire per avere il risultata del duro lavoro? Meglio tentare e dire almeno ci ho provato e poi fallire oppure dire basta mi hai fatto questa cosa e proseguo nella mia strada?


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

la terza è che ci sto pensando. Non vedo via d'uscita. Preso dallo sconforto, turbato, non vedo luce. 
Tutti ci abbiamo pensato perchè è sulla nostra pelle che lo abbiamo provato. Mai comunque sono arrivato a pensarlo e mi sento veramente solo.

non chiedetemi perchè, lo sapete. So anche che passa e che non ne vale la pena. Ma ci penso. e più penso all'offesa e al mio orgoglio di maschio più prende piede l'idea. Non è da me chiedere aiuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Matraini: hai 51 anni???



no, 61


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sono messo a letto, devo dirvi un paio di cose.
> 
> Mi manca un motivatore, perchè? perche sento che il mio cervello va unilateralmente pensando e ripensando a cosa posso fare per riaverla. Riconosco però dopo lo sfogo di eretteo che vorrrei che andasse così cioè fine della storia. Da quando ho scoperto tutto sò che deve finire. Ma è difficile accetttarlo.
> La seconda è che questi sono stati giorni difficili. giorni in cui sto pensando che a 30 anni non ci si può deprimere così e rinunciare al resto della mia vita che può darsi che sbocci nuovamente tra poco. Nello stesso tempo penso che vorrei sparire lontano da tutto e tutti e ricominciare.. Poi penso ai 10 anni insieme, e che l'ho persa. Sarei io che sono stato perso ma in realtà sono io che l'ho persa perche è lei che non vuole stare con me..
> ...


non puoi pensare di agire adempiendo a uno _standard_ di coraggio o a un ideale trasmessoti dall'esterno
anche perchè non c'è una regola
e non è detto che perseverare nell'inseguimento possa darti i frutti sperati

parti da te stesso, mettiti al centro ogni giorno un pochino di più, finchè un giorno non ti accorgerai che l'hai relegata ai margini del tuo pensiero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spero che tu stia scherzando ...



no, non scherzo
una vera palestra di vita quel baldo giovine


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, 61



te li porti bene però :carneval:


----------



## gas (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sono messo a letto, devo dirvi un paio di cose.
> 
> Mi manca un motivatore, perchè? perche sento che il mio cervello va unilateralmente pensando e ripensando a cosa posso fare per riaverla. Riconosco però dopo lo sfogo di eretteo che vorrrei che andasse così cioè fine della storia. Da quando ho scoperto tutto sò che deve finire. Ma è difficile accetttarlo.
> La seconda è che questi sono stati giorni difficili. giorni in cui sto pensando che a 30 anni non ci si può deprimere così e rinunciare al resto della mia vita che può darsi che sbocci nuovamente tra poco. Nello stesso tempo penso che vorrei sparire lontano da tutto e tutti e ricominciare.. Poi penso ai 10 anni insieme, e che l'ho persa. Sarei io che sono stato perso ma in realtà sono io che l'ho persa perche è lei che non vuole stare con me..
> ...


secondo me non ci si deve arrendere al primo ostacolo
purtroppo durante il corso della vita di ostacoli ce ne sono tantissimi, e occorre superarli, combattere, sfidare.
la vita è una giungla.
questa premessa solo per dirti di non arrenderti, di non mollare.
personalmente ancora oggi sto lottando..........................................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy...
ma non hai un lavoro impegnativo?

altro a cui pensare insomma?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> tommy...
> ma non hai un lavoro impegnativo?
> 
> altro a cui pensare insomma?


:up:


----------



## Eretteo (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi sono messo a letto, devo dirvi un paio di cose.
> 
> Mi manca un motivatore, perchè? perche sento che il mio cervello va unilateralmente pensando e ripensando a cosa posso fare per riaverla. Riconosco però dopo lo sfogo di eretteo che vorrrei che andasse così cioè fine della storia. Da quando ho scoperto tutto sò che deve finire. Ma è difficile accetttarlo.
> La seconda è che questi sono stati giorni difficili. giorni in cui sto pensando che a 30 anni non ci si può deprimere così e rinunciare al resto della mia vita che può darsi che sbocci nuovamente tra poco. Nello stesso tempo penso che vorrei sparire lontano da tutto e tutti e ricominciare.. Poi penso ai 10 anni insieme, e che l'ho persa. Sarei io che sono stato perso ma in realtà sono io che l'ho persa perche è lei che non vuole stare con me..
> ...


Piu' pensi a lei,piu' le corri dietro,piu' affondi nella palude di sterco sempre piu' in basso,ed il brutto e' che ti abitui ad ingoiarne sempre di piu',e pensi che quel gusto non e' poi cosi' male......pensa ad altro,levati i tre chili di letame che ti coprono occhi e narici,dedicati a tutto fuorche' a quel pensiero,inquadrala per quello che vale realmente,non per quello che la valutavi tu.
Perche' un pezzo di ferrazza dipinto di giallo puo' sembrare oro ad occhio poco uso ai riflessi metalliferi,ma pur sempre ferrazza e'.
Ricomincia a guardare e a respirare.
La merda lasciala a lei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parti da te stesso, mettiti al centro ogni giorno un pochino di più, finchè un giorno non ti accorgerai che l'hai relegata ai margini del tuo pensiero



il milgior consiglio possibile. Con me ha funzionato così, anche se la storia era diversa. Certo, si sanguina parecchio, moltissimo. Poi finalmente viene il giorno nuovo, pulito, fresco da indossare. Come una primavera anche d'inverno.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te li porti bene però :carneval:



Bè insomma....da quanto tempo non la vedi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:












Scherzo Matra lo sai......


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè insomma....da quanto tempo non la vedi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Scherzo Matra lo sai......



:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè insomma....da quanto tempo non la vedi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il milgior consiglio possibile. Con me ha funzionato così, anche se la storia era diversa. Certo, si sanguina parecchio, moltissimo. Poi finalmente viene il giorno nuovo, pulito, fresco da indossare. Come una primavera anche d'inverno.



sto ancora sanguinando, e certe sere sembra che esca copiosamente.
ieri per esempio. Non ero in me.

anna, benedetto sia quel giorno.. oppure benedetto sia il giorno che lei si ravvede ma veramente però, non una cosa all'acqua di rose?

vendetta? alberga sempre, ma risolverei? nulla.. l'unica è dimenticarla. Ma è lungo questo processo e se sapessi che la fine è dietro l'angolo mi metterei l'anima in pace, non è così però ecco perche scrivo nuovamente, cerco appoggio.
Grazie cara matraini con la tua sincerità, e a te eretteo per la tua presa di posizione.. di tradimenti io non ne ho mai fatti ne penso di averne mai ricevuti oltre questo che mi sta costando la vita, perche adesso come tutti voi non vorrei altro che morire per non affrontare questo dramma. Allo stesso tempo però mi dico che è meglio affrontarla di petto, li mi scontro però con la mia voglia imperturbabile di rivolerla accanto. Per poi cosa? rinfacciarle a vita quello che è successo? ma che ne so.. è una domanda troppo difficile e non sono nelle condizioni di rispondere anche se come detto ieri la risposta è no, mi conosco bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sto ancora sanguinando, e certe sere sembra che esca copiosamente.
> ieri per esempio. Non ero in me.
> 
> anna, benedetto sia quel giorno.. oppure benedetto sia il giorno che lei si ravvede ma veramente però, non una cosa all'acqua di rose?
> ...


calma. Guarda che quando si muore davvero poi le possibilità di stare meglio sono pochine. Pensa a ripigliarti, sfogati, parla, vai a correre, vai in palestra, non stare da solo e soprattutto non stare in ozio da solo. Ma... passerà, credici. E quando sarà passata ti sembrerà assurdo aver pensato certe cose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

Benedetto sia 'l giorno, e 'l mese, e l'anno,
e la stagione, e 'l tempo, e l'ora, e 'l punto,
e 'l bel paese, e 'l loco ov'io fui giunto
da' duo begli occhi che legato m'hanno;

e benedetto il primo dolce affanno
ch'i'ebbi ad esser con Amor congiunto,
e l'arco, e le saette ond'io fui punto,
e le piaghe che 'nfin al cor mi vanno.

Benedette le voci tante ch'io
chiamando il nome de mia donna ho sparte,
e i sospiri, e le lagrime, e 'l desio;

e benedette sian tutte le carte
ov'io fama l'acquisto, e 'l pensier mio,
ch'è sol di lei, sì ch'altra non v'ha parte.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sto ancora sanguinando, e certe sere sembra che esca copiosamente.
> ieri per esempio. Non ero in me.
> Nemmeno ora
> anna, benedetto sia quel giorno.. oppure benedetto sia il giorno che *lei si ravvede ma veramente* però, non una cosa all'acqua di rose?
> ...


Tu ti vedi assiso in trono come un satrapo orientale,un novello Serse che pero' in piu' ha vinto anche alle Termopili,ed ha Leonida che gli sventaglia il pube essendo ridotto ad eunuco da compagnia......e la tua lei che avanza tremante verso di te implorando perdono,strisciando faccia a terra e leccando le cacche lasciate dalla suola delle tue caligae......che sarebbero comparse 1000 anni dopo,ma non e' questo il punto.
Il punto e' che tu vorresti la schiavetta strisciante ai tuoi piedi,ed allora potresti mostrare la tua magnanimita',provando a toglierti il grande elmo dei condottieri vichinghi,ma toglieresti solo l'elmo perche' le corna provengono dal tuo teschio,e per tirarle via andrebbe bene una smerigliatrice angolare,ma serebbe comunque un barare perche' tu sai che ci sono,e lei pure,ed anche Leonida.
E allora?
E allora niente,dopo un secondo vorresti prenderla a calci nel culo,con una pedata talmente poderosa da farle attraversare il Bosforo senza ponte,ma appena posato il tuo 45 su quel culetto che tanto t'ha fatto sognare quanto cozzava contro la tua panza,saresti disposto a togliere i residui di peli d'altrui panza anche con le tue labbra cosparse di miele a mo' di colla.
E dopo questa immagine rivoltante,ti esorto a cacciare la donna che e' in te ed a tirar fuori il lato ominide;non puoi avere un lavoro da 10 milioni al mese,e dopo 3 secondi volere una famiglia da 10 figli,deciditi......ci sono due opzioni e devi scegliere una delle tre.
La prima e' che ti tieni la tua donna cosi' com'e'.
La seconda e'  che le dai il benservito.
Ma ora non sei nelle condizioni di intendere,quindi giammai potresti volere.
Perche' per intendere e volere bisogna librarsi sul campo di battaglia a volo d'uccello,e considerare la questione come se si fosse fuori dalla mischia.
Quando il sangue e' tutto davanti allo scroto e non al cervelletto,non e' dato ragionare.
E per questo devi considerare la terza opzione.
Quello di cercarti momentaneamente un'altra,e scopartela fino all'ultimo respiro.
Cosi' si sgonfia l'uccello e si rigonfia il cervello.
Poi se ne puo' parlare.
Buon pomeriggio.  :smile:


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

ti prego continua


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

non mi vedo su un piedistallo.. solo nel giusto. spero che torni, chi non lo vorrebbe? ma non per vendicarsi, tu dici che è cosi... ma chi lo sa?


----------



## Eretteo (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non mi vedo su un piedistallo.. solo nel giusto. spero che torni, chi non lo vorrebbe? ma non per vendicarsi, tu dici che è cosi... ma chi lo sa?


Appunto,proprio cio' che te stavo a dì.........in una parola,devi *GUZZARE*,svuota quello scroto con la prima femmina consenziente che ti capita,farciscila in ogni dove e togliti la voglia,se no non ne esci,sei come uno di quei topetti che vagano nel labirinto farlocco che non ha uscita,e non si rendono conto che basterebbe valicare le pareti del labirinto per scappare.
Non la tua donna,con quella bisogna pareggiare il conto nel tuo immaginario collettivo,e poi se non lo fai ti chiederai a vita cos'avra' mai provato di fantascientifico la tua lei a beccarsi un altro uccello,ergo tu *devi *pistolare *un'altra sorca*.
Poi si passa alla fase due.


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

chiodo schiaccia chiodo, farebbe bene al mio pisello, ma.. è quello che voglio? cercare ansiosamente sesso.. non ho nessun vincolo ora ma mi chiedo se questo sarebbe affrontare o sfuggire. Per me l'una non vale l'altra, per quanto maschio sia non credo di trovare rifugio in una semplice avventura.. che schiarirà le idee? è maturità?


----------



## Eretteo (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> chiodo schiaccia chiodo, farebbe bene al mio pisello, ma.. è quello che voglio? cercare ansiosamente sesso.. non ho nessun vincolo ora ma mi chiedo se questo sarebbe affrontare o sfuggire. Per me l'una non vale l'altra, per quanto maschio sia non credo di trovare rifugio in una semplice avventura.. che schiarirà le idee? è maturità?


Maturita'?!?!?  :singleeye:
Per le chiappe  di Nettuno.....
Ma quale  maturita'?!  :rotfl:
Tu sei incazzato nero con l'universo perche' lei si e' strasbattuta un altro.
E lascia perdere la pippa che la vorresti indietro,non vuoi quella di adesso,ma quella di prima,ma mi pare d'averti gia' spiegato che non abbiamo ancora la macchina del tempo,quindi scordiamoci il dipinto della madonnina infilzata finche' non ci scopriamo tatuato su una chiappa il time code universale del linguaggio meccanico,lascia perdere al momento il neurone incriminato.
E prendi in considerazione l'altro neurone,quello che ogni sei parole ti fa scrivere tutto ed il suo contrario,segno inequivocabile di anossia cerebrale.
E per risolvere 'sta anossia bisogna soddisfare il tuo contatore beccaccionesco,quello che ti vede osservare un immaginario tabellone dei punteggi "LEI UNO - TU ZERO".....trovati una che ti prenda,arpionala,tira su' sto benedetto orgoglio della pippa,pareggia i conti del destino e spremiti l'uccello.
Se no non puoi passare alla fase due.


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

mi riferivo al fatto se fosse comportarsi in modo maturo rendere pan per focaccia.

Ammettiamo che ci sia. e che si fa? forse si cambia veduta?


----------



## Eretteo (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi riferivo al fatto se fosse comportarsi in modo maturo rendere pan per focaccia.
> Ammettiamo che ci sia. e che si fa? forse si cambia veduta?


Il fatto e' che ora sei come il criceto che s'e' intrigato in un angolino della gabbia,e non riesci a districarti dal vortice dei tuoi pensieri e dal loro opposto.
Focalizzati su un'altra,la prima consenziente che capita.
Magari non te la sposerai,ma uscirai dall'angolino della gabbietta.
Si spera.


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che ora sei come il criceto che s'e' intrigato in un angolino della gabbia,e non riesci a districarti dal vortice dei tuoi pensieri e dal loro opposto.
> Focalizzati su un'altra,la prima consenziente che capita.
> Magari non te la sposerai,ma uscirai dall'angolino della gabbietta.
> Si spera.


che c'è oltre?


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che c'è oltre?


Tutto ed il suo contrario.
Dipende da te.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Dici che lui ha un ruolo? finora sei il promo che me lo dice, tutti gli altri con cui ho avuto qualche scambio non lo hanno minimamente calcolato, sarà perche terzo nel nostro rapporto. Con lui si, potrei.. ma comunque non risolverebbe nulla. Mettiamo esempio che lo prenda a schiaffi. il giorno dopo se non la sera sarà di nuovo tra le sue braccia. Che faccio ogni santo giorno lo meno? non è una cosa saggia nè duratura. Cerco altro.. perchè se con questo tradimento mi ha segnato per tutta la vita, anche con la mia reazione devo lasciare il segno. e quel segno dev'essere indelebile tanto quanto il mio ricordo del tradimento.


No caro, ma se lei ama il suo amante tu farai del male a chi ama, semplice e lineare, in poche parole le darai motivo per essere triste e oltretutto saprà che è colpa sua, che se ti avesse lasciata prima di tradirti il suo amante sarebbe rimasto senza segni. Ma siccome non vuoi una denuncia per questo ti serve trovare qualche energumeno dotato di casco integrale che spacchi entrambe la gambe al tizio. Purtroppo la mia ex non amava il suo amante, se no avrei colpito lui...ma in altra maniera, io sono alquanto più tecnologico e pericoloso se voglio fare del male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benedetto sia 'l giorno, e 'l mese, e l'anno,
> e la stagione, e 'l tempo, e l'ora, e 'l punto,
> e 'l bel paese, e 'l loco ov'io fui giunto
> da' duo begli occhi che legato m'hanno;
> ...



:umile: a te e Francesco


----------



## tommy (5 Febbraio 2013)

No, in questi giorni ci ho pensato, non che non abbia la possibilità, nè voglia.. è solo che no.
Mi sembra strano e non desidero farlo. Perchè non siamo ai limiti del vaffanculo non ti voglio piu vedere, non c'è odio, non c'è voglia di far del male. C'è solo.. che c'è?
chiodo schiaccciachiodo, ma no. Se non provassi piu nulla ma ciò non è.. evito cavalle imbizzarrite da domare. E non c'è però nulla che io possa fare per togliermela di testa. c'è e ci rimane. Idem per lei, lo sò.


----------



## Tricky (6 Febbraio 2013)

*eppure quando allunghi la mano e l'altra piazza è vuota...*



ferita ha detto:


> Paghi solo tu, ma avresti pagato comunque e di più restando insieme a lei.
> Paga il tradito, chi è stato ferito, paga chi ama e non è amato.
> Se ti ha tradito non ti ama (e questo vale per tutti, anche per me), ostinarsi a stare con una persona che non ti ama è da folli e la follia si paga cara, molto cara!
> Ci sono situazioni in cui fai finta che vada tutto bene, nonostante la batosta della scoperta del tradimento ed altre situazioni, come la tua, in cui la vostra coppia si è sfasciata.
> ...



Sai credo ci sia del vero nelle tue parole... eppure quella metà del letto vuota non è piacevole. 
Io sono stato tradito, ho provato a perdonare, la cosa non ha funzionato alla grande e sono rimasto solo 2 volte... Mi chiedo la causa del mio male sono io che non sono riuscito a perdonare oppure lei che aveva il calore di un rettile... certe cose, e i loro sviluppi, vanno accettati e superati. La ricetta magica non esiste e la vendetta non porta a nulla... e cito gli altri, lo scotto te lo paghi e poi, a una certa, giri pagina.


----------



## tommy (6 Febbraio 2013)

già.. lo scotto, o il danno lo pago io.

solo che avrei voluto una scelta, che per me non c'è stata. Ha fatto tutto lei. E forse adesso vuole ritentare ma per vedere se riesce a perdonarsi? deve scegliere tra lui e me? e chi lo puo sapere? io sto mettendo questo interrogativo ma è realmente cosi? lo sto pensando io magari lei è sincera adesso, vuole riprovarci veramente.. è cosi?

parlare, parlare.. e non posso fare altro che fidarmi. é segno di coraggio questo? oppure è piu coraggioso fuggire e cercare altro? e se fuggo.. è amore questo? dopo un pò di tempo anche se poco rifarsi una vita, è questo tutto l'amore che provo? cercare di dimenticarla con una serata di sesso.. spero di risolvere qualcosa?

la verità per me è che non si risolve nulla, ci deve essere da parte mia presa di coscienza che la storia è finita. MA cosa piu iomportante SE è finita. Chi può dirlo?


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già.. lo scotto, o il danno lo pago io.
> Garantito
> solo che avrei voluto una scelta, che per me non c'è stata. Ha fatto tutto lei.
> Ovvio
> ...


a parte te,non ci sono molte altre persone che possono esprimersi in via definitiva sulla questione


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

sono furente, a dir poco furente.. cerco di stare calmo ma non posso.

Qui chi mi puo dare una mano è unicamente DANIELE, scusate lo sfogo ma oggi sono molto adirato, veramente adirato. Ho voluto dar retta al cuore e stasera un altra batosta, le voglio bene, ma vorrei dire basta. Ce l'ho nel cuore ma devo dire basta perche sono già stato male abbastanza. 
Non so neanche io che fare ma devo trovare una valvola di sfogo e adesso. mi sto esaurendo.

ah se ce l'avessi tra le mani..

starò ancora male ma questo è veramente troppo, ok l'amore, ok il sentimento verso lei ma questa impotenza e poi a distanza mi rende nervoso, moltissimo.

Vorrei dire al diavolo tutte le considerazioni su quello che provo per lei.. adesso sono passate momentaneamente in secondo piano per far posto alla rabbia. Mi rendo conto di non ragionare mentre scrivo, sono troppo arrabbiato.


----------



## oceansize (11 Febbraio 2013)

che è successo?


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> che è successo?


sento odor di tromber...


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

A me spaventa cerchi Daniele, meno male che è in Cina, quindi solo aiuto morale!

Forza, resisti, non sei solo.


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

esatto.. e lo nasconde bene ma ha trovato pane per i suoi denti. Ora ha trovato la scarpa per il suo piede. Ma non ditemi di lasciarla perdere perche non lo farò. 

devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco e se lo deve ricordare, sia lei che lui bastardo non gli è bastata l'occasione che gli ho dato, avrà la sua scarpa anche lui quando sarà giunto il momento. 

Basta, Basta Basta non so piu che altro dire e fare oggi, sono solo troppo arrabbiato. Stomaco chiuso, nervoso, e lei che continua a mentire


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non metterti nei guai, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei solo essere in lombardia, solo questo! devo sfasciare una famiglia? lo farò cazzo dei cazzi..

mi sono fidato 2 volte, ora è colpa mia.


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ti tradisce con uno sposato?


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

guai no, non ho mai alzato le mani nè mai lo farò.
Per cosa poi?

no no, occorre un segno indelebile, Il giudizio.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti tradisce con uno sposato?


che è .. tuo marito?


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che è .. tuo marito?



Se la scoperta è recente non può essere, non esce da casa da oltre dieci giorni.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti tradisce con uno sposato?



ma no...
sarà un nuovo modello di auto...










spero:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se la scoperta è recente non può essere, non esce da casa da oltre dieci giorni.


vyuoi dire che da dieci giorni non scopa??????


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

già, è sposato... il colmo è se guarda questo sito!!!

ma non ha tempo comunque durante il giorno per connettersi. Moglie non sospettosa comunque. Appena metto la testa a posto devo fare qualcosa, stanotte non ci dormirò. qui le bestemmie non si possono dire.. almeno oggi che il papa ha dato le dimissioni future..


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vyuoi dire che da dieci giorni non scopa??????



Deve accontentarsi di me, del resto il medico gli ha prescritto farmaci ben diversi dal viagra, pasticche per la pressione, per il colesterolo, e insufficienza renale, credo gli sia passata la voglia di pucciarlo dove capita.


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già, è sposato... il colmo è se guarda questo sito!!!
> 
> ma non ha tempo comunque durante il giorno per connettersi. Moglie non sospettosa comunque. Appena metto la testa a posto devo fare qualcosa, stanotte non ci dormirò. qui le bestemmie non si possono dire.. almeno oggi che il papa ha dato le dimissioni future..



E da dove scrivi, da San Pietro?

Comunque lascia perdere la moglie di lui, poveretta!


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> già, è sposato... il colmo è se guarda questo sito!!!
> 
> ma non ha tempo comunque durante il giorno per connettersi. Moglie non sospettosa comunque. Appena metto la testa a posto devo fare qualcosa, stanotte non ci dormirò. qui le bestemmie non si possono dire.. almeno oggi che il papa ha dato le dimissioni future..



Hai intenzione di rovinare una famiglia perché non sai che altro fare?


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non so piu che fare, non trovo pace,e non posso soprassedere più adesso.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Deve accontentarsi di me, del resto il medico gli ha prescritto farmaci ben diversi dal viagra, pasticche per la pressione, per il colesterolo, e insufficienza renale, credo gli sia passata la voglia di pucciarlo dove capita.


...deve esser tosta!!!
senza viagra...

almeno mettiti
la giarrettiera senza mutandine...:up:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Non so piu che fare, non trovo pace,e non posso soprassedere più adesso.


in questi casi... parola d'ordine:
chiudersi in bagno e farsi una bella raspona.

Do you know raspona????
dicono che aiuta.schiarisce le idee...


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

si povera lei..non merita di sapere? io non lo vorrei mai sapere ma merito di sapere!

non sò che altro pensare, scusatemi ma adesso ha sorpassato il limite. Devo venirne fuori


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> si povera lei..non merita di sapere? io non lo vorrei mai sapere ma merito di sapere!
> 
> non sò che altro pensare, scusatemi ma adesso ha sorpassato il limite. Devo venirne fuori



Dipende dalla storia di lei, se farglielo sapere potrebbe aiutarla, andrebbe fatto, ma chi può dirlo?

Posso dirti che nel mio caso avrei voluto che gli amici di mio marito mi avessero avvisata subito quando la piccolina lo ha preso di mira, mi sarei risparmiata sei anni di bugie ed ero più in forma di oggi per mandarlo a cagare in fretta.

Ma io non dipendo da mio marito e non ho figli piccoli.


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

sinceramente adesso non mi devo mettere il problema di lei che potrebbe aiutarla o no. Il problema e lo scopo di dirglielo è far succedere il finimondo affinchè lui si renda conto che ha sbagliato e che lasci perdere l'amante. Perche la lascerà perdere, non lascerà sua moglie e i suoi figli per una ragazza libera. non la lascerà mai. Ogni uomo sa che è rovinato se fa questo passo, specialmente se è giovane e ha ancora tutto da pagare..


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè tu te la riprenderesti subito dopo aver fatto scoppiare la bomba?


----------



## oceansize (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè tu te la riprenderesti subito dopo aver fatto scoppiare la bomba?


già, scoppia la bomba, lei rimane una bugiarda e non cambia nulla.
oltre il danno, la beffa


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> si povera lei..non merita di sapere? io non lo vorrei mai sapere ma merito di sapere!
> 
> non sò che altro pensare, scusatemi ma adesso ha sorpassato il limite. Devo venirne fuori


Oh sì che lei ha il diritto di sapere. Sei tu che non hai il diritto di dirglielo. Perchè non lo faresti per tutelare i suoi diritti, vero?:singleeye:


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

no, assolutamente. ma tornerebbe e come ho detto in passato deve fare i conti con quello che ha fatto. Io non l'ho personata. Forse c'è stato pentimento? sarebbe gia tornata.. c'è stato sentore di riniziare da capo? mai visto.. solo indifferenza, perche poteva farne benissimo a meno di me. Un Amico a casa, un amante fuori. e chi sta meglio


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sinceramente adesso non mi devo mettere il problema di lei che potrebbe aiutarla o no. Il problema e lo scopo di dirglielo è far succedere il finimondo affinchè lui si renda conto che ha sbagliato e che lasci perdere l'amante. Perche la lascerà perdere, non lascerà sua moglie e i suoi figli per una ragazza libera. non la lascerà mai. Ogni uomo sa che è rovinato se fa questo passo, specialmente se è giovane e ha ancora tutto da pagare..


quindi ti prendi la responsabilità di rovinare la vita ad altre persone? lei giustamente dovrebbe sapere, ma non hai idea delle conseguenze che potrebbe avere il tuo gesto e di sicuro non aiuterai nessuno a riprendersi dall'inferno che vorresti scatenare, perché non ti importa. una donna e i suoi figli dovranno pagare per renderti...cosa? soddisfatto?


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh sì che lei ha il diritto di sapere. Sei tu che non hai il diritto di dirglielo. Perchè non lo faresti per tutelare i suoi diritti, vero?:singleeye:


esatto, non lo faccio per lei. ma per me. E mi auguro anche che decidano per il bene dei figli di rimanere assieme.


----------



## oceansize (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no, assolutamente. _*ma tornerebbe*_ e come ho detto in passato *deve fare i conti* con quello che ha fatto. Io non l'ho personata. Forse c'è stato pentimento? sarebbe gia tornata.. c'è stato sentore di riniziare da capo? mai visto.. solo indifferenza, perche poteva farne benissimo a meno di me. Un Amico a casa, un amante fuori. e chi sta meglio


dici? non credo le importi nulla di tutto questo. è dura ma è così (così credo io)


----------



## tommy (11 Febbraio 2013)

devo continuare a subire? sembra facile dire dimentica, e si che ci siete passate! rifatti una vita! e che cazzo facile no? ma non pensavate anche voi le stesse cose che sto paaasndo io? eppure chi è rimasto, che ci ha tentato, chi è andato via, chi è stato mollato..

sono tante le testimonianze


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sinceramente adesso non mi devo mettere il problema di lei che potrebbe aiutarla o no. Il problema e lo scopo di dirglielo è far succedere il finimondo affinchè lui si renda conto che ha sbagliato e che lasci perdere l'amante. Perche la lascerà perdere, non lascerà sua moglie e i suoi figli per una ragazza libera. non la lascerà mai. Ogni uomo sa che è rovinato se fa questo passo, specialmente se è giovane e ha ancora tutto da pagare..


Ascolta bene. Tu non puoi sapere cosa è nel cuore di lui, ma hai un'idea di quello che non c'è nel cuore di lei. Non ci sei tu, e non tornerai ad esserci perchè l'altro l'avrà lasciata. Ogni uomo sa che una delazione è solo una vigliaccata.


----------



## oceansize (11 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> devo continuare a subire? sembra facile dire dimentica, e si che ci siete passate! rifatti una vita! e che cazzo facile no? ma non pensavate anche voi le stesse cose che sto paaasndo io? eppure chi è rimasto, che ci ha tentato, chi è andato via, chi è stato mollato..
> 
> sono tante le testimonianze


eh ho capito ma purtroppo non è che facendo il casino che pensi poi le cose torneranno apposto, tutto qui.
rimarrai col tuo dolore e la rabbia.
subire hai subito, non ci puoi far nulla, smetti di subire andando avanti.

e sfogati qui, lo sappiamo cosa provi e ti comprendiamo, davvero. ci si sente uno schifo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> esatto, non lo faccio per lei. ma per me. E mi auguro anche che decidano per il bene dei figli di rimanere assieme.


per il bene dei figli? non te la raccontare, speri che ritornino assieme in modo che poi lei ritorni da te. E, secondo te, lei tornerebbe da te, sapendo che tu li hai separati?


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

sono conscio che se agisco, la perdo. Sarei la causa del suo "dolore" e ovviamente per questo non torna.
Non ho ancora fatto questo perche primo penso che una persona ci debba sbattere la testa per dire ho sbagliato e poi sua sponte, decidere di tornare. Troppe volte ho aperto la strada e mi sono mostrato comprensivo, ultima volta quando li ho scoperti. secondo proprio perche se lo faccio vuol dire che considero la possibilità che lei poi non mi voglia più e questo mi devasta.
Sono impotente, non riesco a cogliere il fatto che non torni. MA  se lo colgo, in quel momento, chi mi impedirebbe di agire? non torna, avrà la mia vendetta. Ma comunque vendetta.. che parola, già in 3 pagine avete visto come prenda il sopravvento la parte emotiva? le voglio bene e d è difficile lasciarla andare perche ancora ci spero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sono conscio che se agisco, la perdo. Sarei la causa del suo "dolore" e ovviamente per questo non torna.
> Non ho ancora fatto questo perche primo penso che una persona ci debba sbattere la testa per dire ho sbagliato e poi sua sponte, decidere di tornare. Troppe volte ho aperto la strada e mi sono mostrato comprensivo, ultima volta quando li ho scoperti. secondo proprio perche se lo faccio vuol dire che considero la possibilità che lei poi non mi voglia più e questo mi devasta.
> Sono impotente, non riesco a cogliere il fatto che non torni. MA  se lo colgo, in quel momento, chi mi impedirebbe di agire? non torna, avrà la mia vendetta. Ma comunque vendetta.. che parola, già in 3 pagine avete visto come prenda il sopravvento la parte emotiva? le voglio bene e d è difficile lasciarla andare perche ancora ci spero.


Lei tornerà da te solo se, e quando, vorrà tornare da te. E se avverrà, non sarà perchè la moglie di lui ha saputo o lui avrà deciso di troncarla, mi auguro. Vorresti questo? Che lei tornasse da te perchè non può avere l'uomo che ama?


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

il mio dolore e la mia rabbia. Io non ne esco da questa situazione. avete detto tutti cosi, sarà per me cosi anche la mia uscita dal tunnel. Ora bisogna vedere quando. Anche se il pensiero di loro assieme mi devasta, perchè mi rende veramente triste. Sò che non potrò farci nulla e che è lei che deve fare qualcosa se la vuole fare perche io in questo momento non ho la forza per allontanarla. Sono ancora cotto, sono innamorato ma deluso, amareggiato, incazzato come un ape ma mai rassegnato. Cosa mi spingerà a volerla ancora dopo quello che mi ha fatto?


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei tornerà da te solo se, e quando, vorrà tornare da te. E se avverrà, non sarà perchè la moglie di lui ha saputo o lui avrà deciso di troncarla, mi auguro. Vorresti questo? Che lei tornasse da te perchè non può avere l'uomo che ama?


assolutamente no. Forse all'inizio accecato, vorrei tornasse in tutti i modi ma la vera motivazione che la dovrebbe spingere è che mi ama e che vuole stare con me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> il mio dolore e la mia rabbia. Io non ne esco da questa situazione. avete detto tutti cosi, sarà per me cosi anche la mia uscita dal tunnel. Ora bisogna vedere quando. Anche se il pensiero di loro assieme mi devasta, perchè mi rende veramente triste. Sò che non potrò farci nulla e che è lei che deve fare qualcosa se la vuole fare perche io in questo momento non ho la forza per allontanarla. Sono ancora cotto, sono innamorato ma deluso, amareggiato, incazzato come un ape ma mai rassegnato. Cosa mi spingerà a volerla ancora dopo quello che mi ha fatto?


Sentirti nuovamente scelto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sinceramente adesso non mi devo mettere il problema di lei che potrebbe aiutarla o no. Il problema e lo scopo di dirglielo è far succedere il finimondo affinchè lui si renda conto che ha sbagliato e che lasci perdere l'amante. Perche la lascerà perdere, non lascerà sua moglie e i suoi figli per una ragazza libera. non la lascerà mai. Ogni uomo sa che è rovinato se fa questo passo, specialmente se è giovane e ha ancora tutto da pagare..


Hai voglia....infatti quando nasci la prima roba che ti mandano a casa è il codice fiscale no?
Con letterina...cresci presto che non vediamo l'ora di fare di te un contribuente no?


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo posso sopportare, e non mi posso sopportare neanche io. Basta, davvero Basta, va oltre quello che posso sopportare, mi fa vomitare, mi sento male.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> no, assolutamente. ma tornerebbe e come ho detto in passato deve fare i conti con quello che ha fatto. Io non l'ho personata. Forse c'è stato pentimento? sarebbe gia tornata.. c'è stato sentore di riniziare da capo? mai visto.. solo indifferenza, perche poteva farne benissimo a meno di me. Un Amico a casa, un amante fuori. e chi sta meglio


Si tornerebbe per spaccarti la faccia...
Le avresti sgraffignato l'osso
Ma tu ti dici...ok non mi ama allora mi odierà
sempre meglio di niente

Ma cosa vuoi essere il ripiego?

La maestra riscaldata
non è mai stata bona!


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi essere il ripiego?


Mai. conte, va oltre le mie possibilità gestire la situazione e finire tutto anche il semplice saluto. Mi trovo solo a tirare le redini e il cavallo non ha i paraocchi, io non credo di farcela. Perchè l'amo ancora, mi ha devastato, dopo ieri mi sento morto.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tornerebbe per spaccarti la faccia...
> Le avresti sgraffignato l'osso
> Ma tu ti dici...ok non mi ama allora mi odierà
> sempre meglio di niente
> ...



quoto! 

Hai ragione... fare tutto sto casino non serve a nulla e lui non ha alcun diritto di farlo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Mai. conte, va oltre le mie possibilità gestire la situazione e finire tutto anche il semplice saluto. Mi trovo solo a tirare le redini e il cavallo non ha i paraocchi, io non credo di farcela. Perchè l'amo ancora, mi ha devastato, dopo ieri mi sento morto.


Allora sei tu che sei un debole.
Focalizza il pensiero su cose importanti.

Su cose che davvero devastano una persona.

Esempio pensa ad un terremoto che faccia crollare la tua casa quella che hai appena finito di pagare.
Pensa ad un ictus cerebrale che ti renda invalido per tutta la vita.

Pensa che ti diagnostichino un tumore.

Pensa che ti dicano l'azienda chiude sei su una strada.

Fa parte della vita affettiva che lei scelga un altro al posto nostro.

E quando questo accade 
è importante essere pronti ad affrontare la situazion.

Hai idealizzato e mitizzato questa donna

che cosa ha di unico e di speciale?

Che le altre non abbiano?

Tu fatti un po di donne

e ti accorgerai che nessuna è speciale.

Tutte loro sono comune mortali con pregi e difetti.

E che la famigerata donna ideale

non esiste, ma che ti tocca combattere ogni giorno con quelle reali.

E impara a sorridere solo a quelle che ti dimostrano nei fatti la loro stima e fiducia e affetto.

Quelle che parlano tanto, sallo, sono tutte fanfarone bugiarde.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sei tu che sei un debole.
> Focalizza il pensiero su cose importanti.
> 
> Su cose che davvero devastano una persona.
> ...









lo metto qui, dato che non posso dartelo


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fa parte della vita affettiva che lei scelga un altro al posto nostro.
> 
> E quando questo accade
> è importante essere pronti ad affrontare la situazione.
> ...



non lo accetto, no mai, non dopo tutti i nostri discorsi.

no non sono ne ero pronto per affrontare, semplicemente perche mi fidavo.Quando sei sicuro di una cosa non pensi alla sua fine. altrimenti non è vivere. Devi fidarti e abbandonare il pensiero che potrà finire per un altro, altrimenti rimani come un baccalà in casa. Puoi metterlo in conto, ma quel pensiero è fuggente come aver pronunciato la frase. <Fiducia, cos'ho dato! e guarda cos ho avuto indietro.. 

non riesco a valutare cos'abbia in più. probabilmente nulla, anzi di meno di una donna che non penserebbe mai di tradire il suo uomo


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

ma certo, ovvio che le cose dette sono piu devastanti. Se si pensa in questo modo è ovvio, il mio è un male minore. Ma pur sempre un male, e non mi è di nessun conforto sapere che ci sono mali peggiori, questo non fà fugare i miei pensieri nè come stò, nè mi fa vedere sotto diversa prospettiva il danno


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non lo accetto, no mai, non dopo tutti i nostri discorsi.
> 
> no non sono ne ero pronto per affrontare, semplicemente perche mi fidavo.Quando sei sicuro di una cosa non pensi alla sua fine. altrimenti non è vivere. Devi fidarti e abbandonare il pensiero che potrà finire per un altro, altrimenti rimani come un baccalà in casa. Puoi metterlo in conto, ma quel pensiero è fuggente come aver pronunciato la frase. <Fiducia, cos'ho dato! e guarda cos ho avuto indietro..
> 
> non riesco a valutare cos'abbia in più. probabilmente nulla, anzi di meno di una donna che non penserebbe mai di tradire il suo uomo


Che tutto finisca è legato alla nostra condizione umana.
Dato che sono sicuro di vivere allora vivrò forse in eterno?

E se ha delle marce in meno
Perchè ostinarsi?

Ricorda il faraone d'Egitto.
Il suo cuore si ostinò contro gli ebrei.
E ben si vide come finì.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> ma certo, ovvio che le cose dette sono piu devastanti. Se si pensa in questo modo è ovvio, il mio è un male minore. Ma pur sempre un male, e non mi è di nessun conforto sapere che ci sono mali peggiori, questo non fà fugare i miei pensieri nè come stò, nè mi fa vedere sotto diversa prospettiva il danno


Almeno ricorda
con umiltà e intelligenza
che tu non sei immune da questi mali.

E che ogni giorno 
il fato avverso
potrebbe colpirti.

Il vero guaio
è che il tuo dolore
lo senti solo tu.

E magari a noi fa sorridere
e non invidiamo certo la tua condizione

Ma magari pensiamo un attimo a lei
e ai motivi che ha avuto
per staccarsi da te.


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

avrà avuto i suoi motivi certo, parlare no? forse è mancato questo. se scavo chissà che trovo, ma non sono nelle condizioni di scavare, no. o almeno moralmente, per il resto ilgiardino ce l'ho. E piove e che cazzo nei giorni piu tristi c'è sempre pioggia.


----------



## tommy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oggi mi sembra di essere tornato a 2 mesi fa, sono inerme, è una giornata di merda


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> oggi mi sembra di essere tornato a 2 mesi fa, sono inerme, è una giornata di merda


Lo sai anche tu che c'è di peggio (c'è sempre di peggio) ma ora stai soffrendo per questa cosa qui. Il modo di reagire alle batoste è individuale. Tu reagisci più con tristezza, con rabbia, con depressione? Cerca di scoprire qual è il sentimento più forte e lavora per neutralizzarlo.


----------

